# Official Tekken discussion thread



## NeoKurama (Feb 18, 2011)

Basically, come here to talk about anything relating to Tekken.
Favorite characters, OST, game, modes, who you dislike, & random topics about Tekken.


----------



## Helix (Feb 18, 2011)

So uh, anyone still play Tekken 6?


----------



## NeoKurama (Feb 18, 2011)

I only do co-op.


----------



## Helix (Feb 18, 2011)

NeoKurama said:


> I only do co-op.



The campaign missions co-op? But it's so horrible...


----------



## NeoKurama (Feb 18, 2011)

Helix said:


> The campaign missions co-op? But it's so horrible...



I find it fun. I hate fighting though.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Feb 18, 2011)

I want Jun for tekken 7


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Feb 18, 2011)

Tekken 2 had the best music.


----------



## NeoKurama (Feb 18, 2011)

T3, Law theme is better than any other.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Feb 18, 2011)

Eh. Personally my favorite theme from Tekken 3 is probably


----------



## NeoKurama (Feb 18, 2011)

She was too good for me, & I couldn't beat her! 
But I kicked her ass with Paul.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Feb 18, 2011)

Inuhanyou said:


> I want Jun for tekken 7



Absolutely not!



Zaelapolopollo said:


> Eh. Personally my favorite theme from Tekken 3 is probably


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Feb 18, 2011)

Tekken 2's soundtrack is perfect so it's hard to pick a favorite song from it.

But I guess since I love Jun, I'll go with her song.


----------



## NeoKurama (Feb 18, 2011)

Asuka wanna be just like her.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Feb 18, 2011)

But she can't be sadly.

Jun is pure, beautiful and beloved.

Asuka has big tits.

That makes you good, but not Jun-level.


----------



## NeoKurama (Feb 18, 2011)

But-but..she fights just like her.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Feb 18, 2011)

While I liked how Kazuya's "resurrection" was handled in T4...I was kinda disappointed to find out that Bruce, Baek, and some others were still alive. Not because I disliked them of course. It's just kinda took away from their successors you know what I mean? 

That's why I hope Jun and King 1st stay dead. Their deaths are an extremely important aspect of their successors.

As for respects to gameplay, some characters could've just had some of their movesets merged with their successors.


----------



## NeoKurama (Feb 18, 2011)

?. I heard Namco confirmed, that she was "missing"
Only ones that are dead are the first of the kings.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Feb 18, 2011)

The worst part about all those people coming back is how it diminishes Ogre's impact.

He was supposed to be the God of Fighting, traveling all over and killing the best martial artists in the world. That includes Baek, Bruce, etc..

However, currently, his kill count is:
*1 Mexican* (King I)


----------



## NeoKurama (Feb 18, 2011)

Some god.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Feb 18, 2011)

Harada has confirmed that Jun is not dead and the only people confirmed dead in the series are King 1 and Armor King 1


----------



## NeoKurama (Feb 18, 2011)

Lol, I knew it.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Feb 18, 2011)

Bleh. I dunno if I really want Jun back. She made her impact and is beloved for it.


----------



## NeoKurama (Feb 18, 2011)

It's time for new characters. I mean, it's great to play as them and all, but we all want something new.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Feb 18, 2011)

Also do more with Nina's and Steve's relationship. We learned they're mother and son in Tekken 4 and they've done jack-all with that since.


----------



## NeoKurama (Feb 18, 2011)

I thought they were going to get married at first. Then, I found out, I was shocked.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Feb 18, 2011)

That reminds me of a hilariously awkward scenario I thought up. Steve saw his mom once but never his aunt.

So I was thinking of Anna being at  bar one night. She meets up with a rather handsome stranger. She being who she is, one thing leads to another and....

I'm weird. I just like to think of it for the dramedy.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Feb 18, 2011)

I brought it up a long time ago, but even though there's no official timeline (by years) in the Tekken universe, like a lot of old games at the time, they often did set the stories in the in the period the game was developed (like SF in the late '80s to 90s for example).

Anyways... if you didn't know, Lei's Track in Tekken 2 is called "The place, 1997" (the game came out in '96). 

So...if you wanted, you could use that to speculate when the games took place if they actually took place on specific years.

Tekken 1 - 1995 (2 years before Tekken 2)

Tekken 2 - 1997 of course

Tekken 3 - 2016-2017 (20 years after 2)

Tekken 4 - 2018-2019

Tekken 5 - 2019-2020

Tekken 6 - 2021 

Also...you could take this even further and have some fun with putting birthyears on characters....like:

Jin - 1997

Kazuya - 1969

Heihachi - 1943

King (2nd) - 1988

So on and so forth...


----------



## NeoKurama (Feb 18, 2011)

That's some good speculation.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Feb 18, 2011)

Tekken does have some wanky tech that makes it hard to tell the exact year.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Feb 18, 2011)

Other than the robotics, the earlier Tekken games made it seem like the world was just like the 90s, it's when Tekken 3 came out did more of that far-out technology (like Bryan's cybernetics) get into the picture.


----------



## Ice Prince (Feb 18, 2011)

Nina is still my fav--she'll always be HBIC.

But, I'm awaiting Kunimitsu's return.  I always liked her--she needs more love.

She was awesome in the first Tekken Tag Tournament.


----------



## NeoKurama (Feb 18, 2011)

In T3, Julia's ending the only one that had talking, lol.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Feb 18, 2011)

I always wondered about that too. You figure Jin's would since his was obviously the most important.


----------



## NeoKurama (Feb 18, 2011)

Yeah. Everyone is saying that Kazuya's ending to T6, is the correct one.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Feb 18, 2011)

Considering their prime, what would your rankings be on the Top 5 (or multiple of 5) strongest fighters?

Mines is:

1. Jin (it's more than clear now)
2. T1 Kazuya
3. T1-3 Paul
4. T1-2 Heihachi 
5. Lars 



NeoKurama said:


> In T3, Julia's ending the only one that had talking, lol.



Back then, it was just so weird in a game full of silent protagonists/antagonists.


----------



## NeoKurama (Feb 18, 2011)

Seto Kaiba said:


> Considering their prime, what would your rankings be on the Top 5 (or multiple of 5) strongest fighters?
> 
> Mines is:
> 
> ...



1. Jin
2. T1 Kazuya
3.T2 Heihachi
4. Lars
5. Lee Chalon





> Back then, it was just so weird in a game full of silent protagonists/antagonists.



Yeah, I agree there, as well. I had a feeling Heihachi was going to betray Jin, in his ending too. Smh


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Feb 18, 2011)

I'm not counting Lars. I just refuse to.

1. Full Power Devil Kazuya
2. Jin Kazama
3. T2 Heihachi - he trained and was a lot more powerful than T1 because he had THE WILL TO KICK ASS.
4. Paul - Beat Ogre, drew with Pre-T1 Kazuya
5. Hwoarang - Has draws and a win over Jin. He's basically Jin's Paul.


----------



## NeoKurama (Feb 19, 2011)

Like father, like son.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Feb 19, 2011)

Yep. Jin even used some of his father's win poses in Tekken 3.


----------



## Ice Prince (Feb 19, 2011)

Eh, at this point in time I'd wager (and I'll even do both sexes ):

Guys
*1. Jin
2. Kazuya
3. Heihachi
4. Lars
5. Paul*

Girls
*1. Nina
2. Asuka
3. Lili
4. Xiaoyu
5. Anna*


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Feb 19, 2011)

Anna so far below Nina.


----------



## Ito (Feb 19, 2011)

Asuka is fucking hot.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Feb 19, 2011)

She's no Anna though.


----------



## Helix (Feb 19, 2011)

Ice Prince said:


> Eh, at this point in time I'd wager (and I'll even do both sexes ):
> 
> Guys
> *1. Jin
> ...



Lili not #1.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Feb 19, 2011)

I liked tekken 4 for the simple fact that it was the first game to actually put the storyline out in the forefront as opposed to keeping it in the manuals 

And it was more serious than the other Tekkens, i wish that T6 had not been made because it ruined the consistency of the narrative  Azazel came out of nowhere and Jin (while redeemed in the end) felt so off base the whole game, it was like he was trying to be his old man yet failed at it, only keeping his distance from people so he could complete his objective


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Feb 19, 2011)

Well the PS2 hardware probably helped with T4 being more story driven.

I really loved Tekken 4's profiles though. It was so dramatic and it had epic music


----------



## Ito (Feb 19, 2011)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> She's no Anna though.



Of course she isn't. Anna's an old bitch.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Feb 19, 2011)

You...you monster.


----------



## Esura (Feb 19, 2011)

Helix said:


> So uh, anyone still play Tekken 6?



I'm done with it. I'm sticking with MvC3 (and AH3 when it gets here) until TTT2 comes out.


----------



## Fireball (Feb 19, 2011)

Helix said:


> So uh, anyone still play Tekken 6?



All day errry day.


Also love me some T4, guys. It got a lot of bad rep but personally it was my favorite in the series.


----------



## NeoKurama (Feb 19, 2011)

Does any know when the SF vs Tekken coming out?
Anyway, Nina is way hotter than her sister.


----------



## Ice Prince (Feb 19, 2011)

Tekken 4 was my favorite as well.

I liked it for being story oriented, as well as only having a smaller selection of characters with no real "clone" types.  It had a nice variety, but kept the numbers down.  

Having Heihachi as the final boss, compared to some demonic fictional creature, was a nice surprise as well.

Only _small _ gripe was for competitive play.  Jin, Steve, Nina, and Lee/Violet were certainly the top tier (Jin actually being even more overpowered than the rest).  It happens though.


----------



## Blade (Feb 19, 2011)

Jin in Tekken 4, had for the first time, his own badass fighting style.

(and generally, his moves were developed much better, after Tekken 4)


----------



## Ice Prince (Feb 19, 2011)

^Indeed. 

And, to add to the T4 discussion, this is still my favorite Nina artwork of any Tekken game.



I loved that alt costume. <3


----------



## Blade (Feb 19, 2011)

Ice Prince said:


> ^Indeed.
> 
> And, to add to the T4 discussion, this is still my favorite Nina artwork of any Tekken game.
> 
> ...




Dat Nina.


----------



## Nathan Copeland (Feb 19, 2011)

My Favorite tekken stage the baseball stadioum

My favorite theme

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-PSm835viM8&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

shit was just awesome . . . My Favorite character is Lee 

man i grew up on this shit i'm talkin bout the old tekken

when kazuya use to wear a wife beater and was apart of taylor Gang


----------



## Laxus (Feb 19, 2011)

T4 had some nice artwork used in the prologues.


----------



## Blade (Feb 19, 2011)

About Tekken 6, it could be much better. But still it is a good fighting game.


Tekken Tag Tournament 2 seems is gonna be quite good.


----------



## Laxus (Feb 19, 2011)

I seen some of the videos for TTT2, can't wait to play it.


----------



## NeoKurama (Feb 19, 2011)

I have yet to see some. 
T6, is real good for co-op multiplayer.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Feb 19, 2011)

Only downside to T4's story was some of the endings in English were kinda terrible.

lol Poor Hwoarang.


----------



## NeoKurama (Feb 19, 2011)

No, Jin's voice was the worst!!


----------



## Fireball (Feb 19, 2011)

So, what dia want?

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YhvYJh7Aqs0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## NeoKurama (Feb 19, 2011)

Great, now it's back in my head. Thanks fire.


----------



## Fireball (Feb 19, 2011)

Heh, it's kinda catchy =P

Worthy of note is the incredible aim of the south korean army. The owner of the cars are going to be pissed for sure.


----------



## NeoKurama (Feb 19, 2011)

Hell yeah. I wonder why they did it in english to begin with?


----------



## Fireball (Feb 19, 2011)

T4 didn't have much of a budget. Lack of different voice actors probably.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Feb 19, 2011)

localization was off kilter, since noone actually used voices in previous games sides julia and her mom  


they fixed it for T5 though with everyone speaking their own languages ala VF


----------



## NeoKurama (Feb 19, 2011)

^^ We understand.


----------



## Laxus (Feb 19, 2011)

I think they have Lili speaking french in TTT2


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Feb 19, 2011)

Though Nina and Anna doesn't sound Irish. lol


----------



## NeoKurama (Feb 19, 2011)

Next, they're going to have Miguel, speaking english.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Feb 19, 2011)

^ I think they're trying to pass a latino from new york as Spanish 

I'm glad jun is back, but what i'd really like to see is her in a canon game, say, 7? 

Do it, harada


----------



## NeoKurama (Feb 19, 2011)

Yes, T7, hopefully the greatest to be made thus far.
I heard that Lee has a sister, named "Diane". Is this true?


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Feb 19, 2011)

I dunno. I kinda want Xiaoyu to be the one to save Jin's soul.

They are a perfect couple.


----------



## NeoKurama (Feb 19, 2011)

Yuck!. 
 She is a groupie for Jin, a fangirl if you will.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Feb 19, 2011)

I've been waiting for Xiaoyu to get a major role for years now, ever since 4 when Jin contacted her that time and she found out about Heihachi's evil.

Maybe 7...Harada did say he was considering it. Maybe Jun and Xiao can team up

Contrary to popular belief, Xiaoyu has grown beyond making amusement parks in her spare time


----------



## NeoKurama (Feb 19, 2011)

What if... Ling, and Jun turn are able to get rid of the devil?


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Feb 19, 2011)

She loves him!!

He just needs to see the light - realize he doesn't have to fight alone. She'll always be there for him. 


Though other people pair Jin with Nina or Julia. Bleh.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Feb 19, 2011)

^ The Tekken movie paired Jin up with CHRISTIE LOL



They won't have to, cause Jin wasn't evil 

Apparently he was going for a "greater good" type situation in T6, but his reward was MIA status in the end


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Feb 19, 2011)

.........CHRISTIE?!1 mad

And Heihachi has been irrelevant for two games now. I hope he has a major part in Tekken 7.


----------



## Ice Prince (Feb 19, 2011)

I prefer Jin with Nina honestly.

They look hot together, and Xiaoyu always gave off a "little sister" vibe to me, in concerns to Jin at least.


----------



## NeoKurama (Feb 19, 2011)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> She loves him!!
> 
> He just needs to see the light - realize he doesn't have to fight alone. She'll always be there for him.
> 
> ...



That's where it's at. 



Inuhanyou said:


> ^ The Tekken movie paired Jin up with CHRISTIE LOL
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That Jin X Christie was odd. 
Found in the desert KO. My god.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Feb 19, 2011)

Oh people always say "sibling" when they want a different pairing, i never saw anything similar to that, in T5 when they met that time and he told her that it was too dangerous to stay there

As for Jin nina, he did watch her get thrown out a helicopter with the curiosity of a flailing ant so i guess that matters for somethin


----------



## NeoKurama (Feb 19, 2011)

That's why I didn't want his ending to be correct. Nina, would have died. 
Jin, and Julia, that's my fav.


----------



## Laxus (Feb 19, 2011)

They should make the next game about Kazuya and Heihachi again.  I think I remember someone saying something to Harada saying on his twitter about Kazuya and Jin, and Harada said Kazuya is more likely to target Heihachi next.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Feb 19, 2011)

But Julia is a side-character. You can't mingle the main characters with the side characters you madman!


----------



## NeoKurama (Feb 19, 2011)

He had DJ in his hands. Rumors say his ending is correct.
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dOnkpeJOnsE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Inuhanyou (Feb 19, 2011)

If he ending was canon then Jin would be dead, which he is not. Lars and Alisa's ending from the storymode is probably the canon storyline 

Julia doesn't exist NOW, there is only...JayCee


----------



## NeoKurama (Feb 19, 2011)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> But Julia is a side-character. You can't mingle the main characters with the side characters you madman!



Lol, I know, but just compare!!!






Though, I do think Jin would pick Ling.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Feb 19, 2011)

NeoKurama said:


> He had DJ in his hands. Rumors say his ending is correct.
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dOnkpeJOnsE[/YOUTUBE]



Jin's T5 ending was more badass.
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_kaVGfCNAj8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Feb 19, 2011)

NeoKurama said:


> Lol, I know, but just compare!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



There's no denying Nina is a total babe but I think Ling is pretty hot too.

Julia is okay but as I said before, I prefer her mom.


----------



## NeoKurama (Feb 19, 2011)

Inuhanyou said:


> If he ending was canon then Jin would be dead, which he is not. Lars and Alisa's ending from the storymode is probably the canon storyline
> 
> Julia doesn't exist NOW, there is only...JayCee



Lol, too bad they are random people who just happened to be involved with all the chaos. 



Blade said:


> So, if the ending is canon, Kazuya became again boss?


----------



## Inuhanyou (Feb 19, 2011)

Xiaoyu has grown in a lot of areas, as tekken six has shown


----------



## Laxus (Feb 19, 2011)

NeoKurama said:


> He had DJ in his hands. Rumors say his ending is correct.
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dOnkpeJOnsE[/YOUTUBE]


I heard about that rumor too. Something about all the tournament winners being on the front of the cover.

It's probably the scenario one though.


Blade said:


> So, if the ending is canon, Kazuya became again boss?



But namco couldn't have precious Jin-kun in danger


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Feb 19, 2011)

Okay before this erupts into Jin/Xiaoyu vs. Jin/Julia, I'll present a third choice.


----------



## Blade (Feb 19, 2011)

Actually, i really wanna know which ending was canon.


----------



## NeoKurama (Feb 19, 2011)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> Jin's T5 ending was more badass.
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_kaVGfCNAj8[/YOUTUBE]



The way he walks, sit downs, and smirk not giving a care in the world. 


Zaelapolopollo said:


> There's no denying Nina is a total babe but I think Ling is pretty hot too.
> 
> Julia is okay but as I said before, I prefer her mom.



Michelle chang? Pretty hot. I like your taste.


----------



## Blade (Feb 19, 2011)

Laxus said:


> But namco couldn't have precious Jin-kun in danger




Jin, seems isn't so good for the role, of the evil badass villain.


----------



## Laxus (Feb 19, 2011)

Jin can't do anything right.


----------



## NeoKurama (Feb 19, 2011)

Blade said:


> Actually, i really wanna know which ending was canon.



Lol, I believe its Kazuya.

1 Each one of the Mishima's/Kazama's (Not counting Lee and Lars) have won a tournament. However, Heihachi, and Jin won at least two tournaments, while Kazuya only won one. So, in order to equal them up, Kazuya has to win again.

2. Jin's ending is kinda off, due to Nina falling out chopper with Heihachi behind her makes sense, but the whole ruin temples collasping on all them isn't. All them had to die for it to end, but Jin got away. 

3. Heihachi ending is way off[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=svBsZTQ4Hcw[/YOUTUBE]

Kazuya's ending is the only one that seems accurate, on point, and makes sense.


----------



## Blade (Feb 19, 2011)

Laxus said:


> Jin can't do anything right.




He lacks hatred.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Feb 19, 2011)

He won 3 Tournaments  in a row... Well, technically Heiachi won 4 but Jin was the real winner.

So he can do something right.

He just needs to sit back and let the rest of his family kill each other and then emerge to beat up the winner.

And I'm glad Jin hasn't given into teh darkness. He isn't Sasuke.


----------



## NeoKurama (Feb 19, 2011)

Blade said:


> He lacks hatred.



I smell another Sasuke Uchiha.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Feb 19, 2011)

And I think Heiachi won in Tekken 5.


----------



## Blade (Feb 19, 2011)

NeoKurama said:


> I smell another Sasuke Uchiha.




Mishima hatred >>>> Uchiha hatred.


----------



## NeoKurama (Feb 19, 2011)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> *He won 3 Tournaments  in a row... Well, technically Kazuya won 4 but Jin was the real winner.*
> 
> So he can do something right.
> 
> ...



Huh? I'm kinda lost here.
Kazuya= 1st tournament
Heihachi= 2nd tournament
Jin= 3rd tournament
Heihachi= 4th tournament
Jin- 5th tournament.


----------



## Blade (Feb 19, 2011)

NeoKurama said:


> Huh? I'm kinda lost here.
> Kazuya= 1st tournament
> Heihachi= 2nd tournament
> Jin= 3rd tournament
> ...




Jin won also the 4th tournament. When he beat Heihachi and Kazuya.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Feb 19, 2011)

Technically he lost because of the Tekken Force but since he beat both Kazuya and Heihachi back-to-back, I'm inclined to say Jin won in all reality.

And I forgot Kazuya jobbed to Heihachi in the 4th Tournament. My bad.


----------



## Laxus (Feb 19, 2011)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> He won 3 Tournaments  in a row... Well, technically Kazuya won 4 but Jin was the real winner.



I've always been a bit confused as to who actually won the tournament in T4. The ending suggests Kazuya since it's his ending up until the fight with Jin, but apparently the T5 manual says Heihachi won it (although that's just what I've read on the internet, I don't actually have the T5 manual). I tried asking Harada about it a few times but he's been ignoring me.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Feb 19, 2011)

The real ending of Tekken 4 is a mix of Heiachi's, Kazuya's and Jin's.

Heiachi beat Kazuya in the tournament as depicted in his ending. he then took Kazuya to Hon Maru or whatever.

Then it becomes Kazuya's ending. He pwns Heihachi and tries to bring out Jin's Devil. 

Then it becomes Jin's ending. He beats them both and leaves.


----------



## NeoKurama (Feb 19, 2011)

Blade said:


> Jin won also the 4th tournament. When he beat Heihachi and Kazuya.



No, His ending was the correct one.
Remember Kazuya and Heihachi's encounter during the tournament? where he asked for Jin?
Heihachi won the fight so, in the people's eyes, Heihachi won the 4th tournament.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Feb 19, 2011)

heihachi won the tournament, and "let" Kazuya see Jin, then Devi/Kazuya came out, beat back Heihachi, summoned Jin to conciousness, who beat Kazuya, Heihachi came back after he was knocked out by Devil's telekenesis, and was beaten by Jin, Jin was about to kill him but saw Jun and left, cue tekken 5

*edit* you guys beat me to it


----------



## NeoKurama (Feb 19, 2011)

Inuhanyou said:


> heihachi won the tournament, and "let" Kazuya see Jin, then Devi/Kazuya came out, beat back Heihachi, summoned Jin to conciousness, who beat Kazuya, Heihachi came back after he was knocked out by Devil's telekenesis, and was beaten by Jin, Jin was about to kill him but saw Jun and left, cue tekken 5
> 
> *edit* you guys beat me to it



Jin wtf pwned both of them.


----------



## Blade (Feb 19, 2011)

NeoKurama said:


> No, His ending was the correct one.
> Remember Kazuya and Heihachi's encounter during the tournament? where he asked for Jin?
> *Heihachi won the fight so, in the people's eyes, Heihachi won the 4th tournament.*




Actually i am gonna tell you again, because surely you gonna agree, when Jin won Kazuya and Heihachi in the end, Jin 'spared' Heihachi's life and escaped when his wings came out, in the intro of Tekken 5, Kazuya and Heihachi are waking up and face the Jack 5 army and pretty much you know what is going on after that.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Feb 19, 2011)

Suddenly I wish I had Tekken 4.


----------



## NeoKurama (Feb 19, 2011)

Blade said:


> Actually i am gonna tell you again, because surely you gonna agree, when Jin won Kazuya and Heihachi in the end, Jin 'spared' Heihachi's life and escaped when his wings came out, in the intro of Tekken 5, Kazuya and Heihachi are waking up and face the Jack 5 army and pretty much you know what is going on after that.



I'm offically lost now. 
What does this have to do with the tournament?


----------



## Laxus (Feb 19, 2011)

Blade said:


> Actually i am gonna tell you again, because surely you gonna agree, when Jin won Kazuya and Heihachi in the end, Jin 'spared' Heihachi's life and escaped when his wings came out, in the intro of Tekken 5, Kazuya and Heihachi are waking up and face the Jack 5 army and pretty much you know what is going on after that.



He means that although Jin beat Heihachi in the end, Heihachi won the tournament. Jin was disqualified because he didn't show up when he suppost to fight in the semi-final.

Jin beat them after the tournament.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Feb 19, 2011)

Heihachi was the "official" winner, there.   Although he "died' in T5 so he obviously couldn't claim the Zaibatsu after that


----------



## NeoKurama (Feb 19, 2011)

Well, I'm in luck. The game is in my room on the shelf.


----------



## Blade (Feb 19, 2011)

NeoKurama said:


> I'm offically lost now.
> What does this have to do with the tournament?






Yeah, about the 4th tournament.


Jin defeated Kazuya and Heihachi, then Jin left after his black wings came out and the Tekken 5 story starts and continues from when Kazuya and Heihachi are 'waking' up after they lost and they fight the Jack 5 army and the story goes on. See the Tekken 5 intro also, if you have forgot.


----------



## NeoKurama (Feb 19, 2011)

Inuhanyou said:


> Heihachi was the "official" winner, there.   Although he "died' in T5 so he obviously couldn't claim the Zaibatsu after that



Just like how Kazuya did in T2?


----------



## Inuhanyou (Feb 19, 2011)

Nope not like Kazuya, cause Kazuya was thrown into a Volcano and blown to pieces, only found years later, whereas Heihachi was just blown far away and came back like, a month later 

Speaking of being blown away, doesn't Heihachi's pose in DR's opening at the very end remind anyone of his part in the Tekken 2 opening?


----------



## Blade (Feb 19, 2011)

Laxus said:


> He means that although Jin beat Heihachi in the end, Heihachi won the tournament. Jin was disqualified because he didn't show up when he suppost to fight in the semi-final.
> 
> Jin beat them after the tournament.




Screw the rules.


----------



## NeoKurama (Feb 19, 2011)

Blade said:


> Yeah, about the 4th tournament.
> 
> 
> Jin defeated Kazuya and Heihachi, then Jin left after his black wings came out and the Tekken 5 story starts and continues from when Kazuya and Heihachi are 'waking' up after they lost and they fight the Jack 5 army and the story goes on. See the Tekken 5 intro also, if you have forgot.



Lol, no, I get what you are saying. But yeah, Jin's ending is the correct ending even though, he didn't win the tournament.


----------



## NeoKurama (Feb 19, 2011)

Inuhanyou said:


> Nope not like Kazuya, cause Kazuya was thrown into a Volcano and blown to pieces, only found years later, whereas Heihachi was just blown far away and came back like, a month later
> 
> Speaking of being blown away, doesn't Heihachi's pose in DR's opening at the very end remind anyone of his part in the Tekken 2 opening?



Just proves Heihachi is the dominate male.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Feb 19, 2011)

I'm pretty sure that pose is supposed to be a callback to T2, yeah.

Tekken 2 had the best opening anyway.


----------



## Laxus (Feb 19, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uI22PMn1k9A[/YOUTUBE]


NeoKurama said:


> Well, I'm in luck. The game is in my room on the shelf.



I could buy it but it wouldn't work on my ps3


----------



## NeoKurama (Feb 19, 2011)

Laxus said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uI22PMn1k9A[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> 
> I could buy it but it wouldn't work on my ps3



I hate how they took out the PS2 compatible.

Kazuya was wrong for what he did in T5.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Feb 19, 2011)

I have a PS2 but I kinda don't have the money to waste on T4 right now. Hopefully I get paid Monday.

And Kazuya is a Grade A Jerk.


----------



## NeoKurama (Feb 19, 2011)

Amen, but I want Forrest Law back.


----------



## Laxus (Feb 19, 2011)

At least he didn't drop him in a volcano


----------



## NeoKurama (Feb 19, 2011)

To kill somebody the way you died, sick. Lol.


----------



## Laxus (Feb 19, 2011)

Kazuya is the man.


----------



## NeoKurama (Feb 19, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DEtZ10R0R6A&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

Best epilogue ever.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Feb 19, 2011)

Though I gotta admit, Heiachi can be a real dick himself.

Anyone remember this?


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Feb 19, 2011)

NeoKurama said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DEtZ10R0R6A&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Best epilogue ever.



That ending is a big reason why Jin/Asuka is very popular...


----------



## NeoKurama (Feb 19, 2011)

It runs in the family. 
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=laQqM6w3Fes[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## NeoKurama (Feb 19, 2011)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> That ending is a big reason why Jin/Asuka is very popular...



Wonder what started all the other popular pairings. Aside Jun X Kazuya.


----------



## NeoKurama (Feb 19, 2011)

Anyone else here thinks Bryan Fury is badass?


----------



## Laxus (Feb 19, 2011)

NeoKurama said:


> Anyone else here thinks Bryan Fury is badass?



He's pretty cool.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Feb 19, 2011)

Who DOESN'T think Bryan is badass?


----------



## NeoKurama (Feb 19, 2011)

My brother sadly.


----------



## Blade (Feb 19, 2011)

Bryan Fury is one of the most badass characters in the series.


----------



## Laxus (Feb 19, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C38BE4dwzQw[/YOUTUBE]

This was a nice theme.


----------



## NeoKurama (Feb 19, 2011)

Laxus said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C38BE4dwzQw[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> This was a nice theme.



That was a good theme, but this one owns all.
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H0sga36R1Ck[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Blade (Feb 19, 2011)

Tekken 5 had also good music.


----------



## NeoKurama (Feb 19, 2011)

Blade said:


> Tekken 5 had also good music.



Wish I would have gotten it. 
I owned every Tekken, except for TTT, & T5.


----------



## Laxus (Feb 19, 2011)

TTT had some nice music [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ITPGH-E_yEk&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## NeoKurama (Feb 19, 2011)

The theme that played at everyones' ending was nice too.


----------



## Laxus (Feb 19, 2011)

NeoKurama said:


> The theme that played at everyones' ending was nice too.



That reminds me

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TF__UpiQw3Q&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## NeoKurama (Feb 19, 2011)

Lol, wtf?
Asuka & Lili have such a funny rivalry.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Feb 19, 2011)

Laxus said:


> That reminds me
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TF__UpiQw3Q&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]



The epic music fits so perfectly there.

And this is my favorite stage theme in TTT.


----------



## NeoKurama (Feb 19, 2011)

I'm upset I didn't own TTT, to enjoy the full experience.


----------



## Helix (Feb 19, 2011)

Laxus said:


> That reminds me
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TF__UpiQw3Q&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]



Good ending. 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rA9fmxYTQag&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Inuhanyou (Feb 19, 2011)

no eyes, no ears, no nose, no mouth, no body, no mind, no shape, no shape


----------



## Inuhanyou (Feb 19, 2011)

And to leave so as to not have my presence be a complete waste, while i enjoyed every tekken opening(besides T1, VF clone), my favorite has to be


----------



## Esura (Feb 19, 2011)

Inuhanyou said:


> I'm glad *jun is back*, but what i'd really like to see is her in a canon game, say, 7?





Inuhanyou said:


> *jun is back*





Inuhanyou said:


> *jun is back*





Inuhanyou said:


> *jun*


WHOA! WHOA! WHOA!

When was this announced!? 

Oh shit...I done died and gone to heaven if this is true!


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Feb 19, 2011)




----------



## Inuhanyou (Feb 19, 2011)

Esura said:


> WHOA! WHOA! WHOA!
> 
> When was this announced!?
> 
> Oh shit...I done died and gone to heaven if this is true!



Haven't you been listening to the information


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Feb 19, 2011)

This pisses me off.

This is Nina's ending in TTT.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Feb 19, 2011)

Namco ran out of inspiration at the end, big deal


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Feb 19, 2011)

But poor Anna. 

She never gets a break.


----------



## NeoKurama (Feb 19, 2011)

Of course not.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Feb 19, 2011)

Thinking of T4 again, I'm embarrassed to admit that I didn't realize Violet was Lee. >>

I hadn't played Tekken 2 in a long time and I was only about 13 at the time.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Feb 19, 2011)

yes well maybe you were just a bit slow on the uptake..i just want to know where his army of robots went


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Feb 19, 2011)

He had an army of robots?


----------



## NeoKurama (Feb 19, 2011)

Yeah, I forgot the names though. Combot, something like that.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Feb 19, 2011)

Yeah there was Combot in T4 but I just remember one of it.


----------



## NeoKurama (Feb 19, 2011)

Lol, yeah, that was it. We had to fight some T6.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Feb 19, 2011)

Really? I gotta rent that game or something at least.


----------



## NeoKurama (Feb 19, 2011)

I don't see it stores no more. So, I hope you find it.


----------



## Esura (Feb 19, 2011)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> But poor Anna.
> 
> She never gets a break.



Because Nina and every other female in the Tekken series is much better looking than Anna.


----------



## NeoKurama (Feb 19, 2011)

Anna has the top 3 body.


----------



## Esura (Feb 19, 2011)

NeoKurama said:


> Anna has the top 3 body.



No.

It goes like this.

Asuka
Jun
Christie
Nina
Lili
.
.
.
.
Anna


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Feb 20, 2011)

You're  a terrible human being.

Get out of my thread.


----------



## NeoKurama (Feb 20, 2011)

I see you got the Christie, & Nina love, but the Anna hate.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Feb 20, 2011)

*Top Female Bodies*

Nina
Xiaoyu
Anna
Julia/Michelle
Christie
Jun

*Top Girl Faces*

Nina
Jun
Michelle


----------



## NeoKurama (Feb 20, 2011)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> *Top Female Bodies*
> 
> Nina
> Xiaoyu
> ...


Lol, fixed.


----------



## Esura (Feb 20, 2011)

You know how we can settle this?

Lets just admit that Asuka and Jun are the best looking female characters in the Tekken series and be done with it, cause yaw know its true. Looking at Asuka gets me a insta-bonner, its why I don't main her no more.


----------



## NeoKurama (Feb 20, 2011)

Thanks for sharing that 

*Spoiler*: __ 



The same happens to me with Nina!!


----------



## Ice Prince (Feb 20, 2011)

Lord no.  Asuka and Jun are certainly *not* the best looking girls.

As a homo, I can comfortably say that Nina is fina as hell.  She trumps every other chick in this game.

Then again, just my own personal opinion.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Feb 20, 2011)

Jun is beautiful and a great character but I don't look at her and get the same....feeling I do when I look at Nina and Anna.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Feb 20, 2011)

too much info


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Feb 20, 2011)

>> Well I'm just being open. Whenever a guy says some girl is hot they are basically saying what i said but indirectly.

Also more proof that Tekken 2 had the best soundtrack.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Feb 20, 2011)

That desert stage is engraved into my brain  also michelle breaking a window but who cares 

My favorite theme song in tekken 2 is..


----------



## Yulwei (Feb 20, 2011)

*Top Female Bodies*

Anna
Nina
Julia/Michelle
Christie
Asuka

*Top Girl Faces*

Nina
Julia/Michelle
Christie


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Feb 20, 2011)

I miss Anna's black hair she had in Tekken 1 and 2.
It looked hotter than her current color IMO.


----------



## Laxus (Feb 20, 2011)

Esura said:


> You know how we can settle this?



Wait till TTT2 comes out then Anna and Nina vs Asuka and Jun


----------



## Yulwei (Feb 20, 2011)

After playing MvC3 I expect a whole lot of character interaction in TTT2 and there's more than enough interconnection between characters for everyone to say something unique to everyone else.


----------



## Laxus (Feb 20, 2011)

In some of trailers we seen some interactions after fights with the winners. Heihachi and Kazuya walking past each other bumping shoulders, Jin ignoring Asuka, and there might have been another.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Feb 20, 2011)

I can't wait to see what special interactions Nina and Anna have as a team! 

*Pre-Fight*
Nina: Don't screw up Anna.
Anna: Just use your ugly face for defense while I go on offense.

*After Fight*
Anna: *does her various sexy poses* Oh yeah!
Nina: *looks away in disgust* Ugh.

And just for fun....

*They lose*
Anna: This is all YOUR fault!
Nina: You're clearly the weaker one here so I don't know what you're talking about.
Anna: What, you think you can take me!?
Nina: No, I don't. I don't feel like waiting in that line.


----------



## Yulwei (Feb 20, 2011)

TTT2 seems to favour subtle and not so subtle physical interaction over words which I reckon works out much cheaper for them since there's less voice acting.


----------



## Laxus (Feb 20, 2011)

You never know. There might be  some interludes or something.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Feb 20, 2011)

So we were joking about Jin and Sasuke earlier but I did a search for threads with Devil Jin in them and there have been at least two topics created aying Sasuke is just  bad clone of Jin.

So that's awesome.

And I think I want a Devil Jin set now.


----------



## Laxus (Feb 20, 2011)

I think I remember having a good DJ stock before. I'll see if I can find it later.


----------



## Yulwei (Feb 20, 2011)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> So we were joking about Jin and Sasuke earlier but I did a search for threads with Devil Jin in them and there have been at least two topics created aying Sasuke is just  bad clone of Jin.
> 
> So that's awesome.
> 
> And I think I want a Devil Jin set now.



Didn't Sasuke's thing happen long before Jin stared his thing. I'd say Jin is more like Ryu but with more emphasis given to the dark hadou.

EDIT: Seems Tekken 3 and Naruto came out in the same year so it's possible one ripped of the other


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Feb 20, 2011)

Laxus said:


> I think I remember having a good DJ stock before. I'll see if I can find it later.



If you can find it I'd greatly appreciate it. 



Yulwei said:


> Didn't Sasuke's thing happen long before Jin stared his thing. I'd say Jin is more like Ryu but with more emphasis given to the dark hadou.
> 
> EDIT: Seems Tekken 3 and Naruto came out in the same year so it's possible one ripped of the other



Huh, I didn't realize Naruto was that old.

And Jin doesn't seem that much like Ryu. I mean Jin's whole character his his conflicting natures; the pure side from Jun and the Devil side from the Mishimas.

I don't think Ryu has anything really like that.


----------



## Yulwei (Feb 20, 2011)

Ryu is pretty much the ideal of what a fighter should be but he has the potential to become as much of a monster as Akuma. That sparks me as being as significant a duality as Jin's. The only difference is Ryu seems to have a better handle on his dark side while Jin's condition seems to be worsening. Also Jin's seems to be more about the philosophy/purpose of fighting whilst Jin's seems to be genetic/spiritual


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Feb 20, 2011)

I can see that....  Though hasn't Ryu pretty much suppressed his "I must win!" self for several games now? 

I don't really follow SF's story. But Jin's entire story has been him going after his family or wrestling with what he is.

Also, looking at plot summaries for Tekken 6, everything Jin did was for a good cause it says. He wants to eliminate his family and then himself.


----------



## Yulwei (Feb 20, 2011)

Considering Evil Ryu is present in SSF4: Arcade Edition I'd say the suppression has been less than successful. 

As I said in the TTT2 thread the fact that Jin survived opens up the potential for truly horrendous stories involving him unless it's handled really well. He's reviled by damn near everybody on Earth and he's probably lost the Zaibatsu so he's very likely poor and homeless as well. Wandering vagrant Jin, don't make me laugh, Paul did it better.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Feb 20, 2011)

Xiaoyu will understand and love him!

And I don't think Jin is the wandering, soul-searching  type. He knows what he has to do. He's more likely to sit back and bide his time. 

Tekken 7 will be Heihachi and Kazuya finally having their big showdown for the first time in a couple decades. 

Then Jin will resurface to pick off the winner.


----------



## Yulwei (Feb 20, 2011)

Probably hide out with Asuka and her dad. She certainly seems like the sort of person who'd break the law if she thought it was for a good cause. Pretty sure his soul searching prior to T4 while he was in Australia is what led to Jin's plan to kill all Mishima's himself included.

Heihachi and Kazuya had their showdown in 4 but the guys in charge of T5 chose to ignore the more logical Jin > Kazuya > Heihachi by fusing Kazuya's and Jin's ending and go with Jin > Heihachi > Kazuya. In complete control of his Devil gene and without a Kazama weakening him Kazuya should be strong enough to soundly defeat Heihachi but they can't have their most popular character lose now can they


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Feb 20, 2011)

It was pretty clear to me Kazuya jobbed to Heihachi so Heihachi would take him to see Jin.

You can tell this when he pwned Heihachi with a galnce in Hon Maru.

Also Heiachi and Kazuya really didn't have much of a showdown. As I said, Kazuya lost on purpose. And their struggle in 4 was nothing on the level of Jin vs. Kazuya in 6.

So I suspect there will be something significantly more large scale between Heihachi and Kaz in T7 if that is indeed what the story will be about.

As for Asuka...ugh. I'd rather keep her out of the main story as much as possible. Xiaoyu deserves to be in there!

And if not her, and if Jun is still alive, there's really no use for Asuka.


----------



## Yulwei (Feb 20, 2011)

With Heihachi's voice actor dead we might not see Heihachi in Tekken 7 unless they find a new one. I doubt young Hei will carry over to the main storyline.

I expect the Jun in Tag is just fanservice and is likely not Jun as we knew her. If she returns in T7 it'll be likely in a way that brings about complete closure rather than the unsolved case we have now. 

Asuka has the ability to suppress the Devil gene and she's his only living good relative she'll only become more relevant as the story progresses you're just going to have to get used to her.

Xiaoyu seems like she's becoming less and less relevant with all her attempts to help ending in comedy. I'd like her to be more involved but even if Jin has feelings for her he'll never show them in order to protect her from himself and his family.


----------



## Liverbird (Feb 20, 2011)

I can't wait for Tekken Tag Tournament 2, it looks so epic. I started liking tekken ever since I played Tekken 5, I became a pro in it, beat all my friends, became tekken lord in arcade mode with all the characters, I beat Jinpachi 3 times Perfect in Ultra Hard difficulty, etc.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Feb 20, 2011)

Jun being in TTT2 isn't fanservice as it's a big crossover game. Every Tekken fighter will be in it I assume just like the first Tekken Tag.

But Harada confirmed Jun "missing" ie. not dead. So...who knows if that'll amount to anything in T7 or afterward.

And given Asuka's relative unimportance in the only two games she's been in, I don't know why she'd became a major focus in 7.


----------



## NeoKurama (Feb 20, 2011)

I forgot Heihachi's voice actor died. 
It will be off some. I seen a glance at TTT2, I love the team attacks!!


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Feb 20, 2011)

Well, Heihachi's VA also played Jinbei in One Piece, and they've gotten another actor to play the role. Same for Mr. Satan in DB Kai. Maybe they'll get the same guy to do Heihachi's voice.


----------



## NeoKurama (Feb 20, 2011)

I never knew that. 
It would be pretty cool though.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Feb 20, 2011)

I wonder. How far would Mr. Satan make it in the Tekken tournament?


----------



## NeoKurama (Feb 20, 2011)

Feing Wei I'm guessing.


----------



## Laxus (Feb 20, 2011)

I think replacing Heihachi's voice actor was the point of making him young again.


----------



## NeoKurama (Feb 20, 2011)

That is a good reason though.


----------



## Laxus (Feb 20, 2011)

It makes the change a bit easier to get used to.


----------



## NeoKurama (Feb 20, 2011)

But will it be in the main storyline?


----------



## Laxus (Feb 20, 2011)

The VA? Probably.


----------



## NeoKurama (Feb 20, 2011)

That could work.


----------



## Yulwei (Feb 20, 2011)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> Jun being in TTT2 isn't fanservice as it's a big crossover game. Every Tekken fighter will be in it I assume just like the first Tekken Tag.



Kunimitsu and Dr B are confirmed to not be in the Arcade version at least but it's possible everybody will return in the consoles. Harada seems to want to do something special with Devil Kazuya so he might not be a proper character like he was in TTT. I think it's fair to say that anyone who wasn't in T6 who returns does so only out of extreme demand rather than everybody being guaranteed a slot.



> And given Asuka's relative unimportance in the only two games she's been in, I don't know why she'd became a major focus in 7.



She'll never be as major a focus as Jun since unlike Kazuya, Jin doesn't need to be sabotaged due to him having good intentions and she's not going to be the mother of the next hero of the series [a spot likely to be occupied by Lars]. Nonetheless she wouldn't be given devil suppressing powers if she wasn't going to use them. She'll either exorcise the whole thing or restrict Jin access to it when his resistance weakens like his memory of Jun did in T4. Furthermore the Kazama dojo offers Jin a safe refuge and the only living family members who don't want him dead or dissected


----------



## NeoKurama (Feb 20, 2011)

Kazuya, & Heihachi will sniff him out. Maybe leading to the death of other Kazamas'.


----------



## Esura (Feb 20, 2011)

I just wish they don't put Lars anymore into the spotlight.


And when we going to have another 10 year time skip like Tekken 3? We can probably have an old Jin, Nina and Anna staying youthful looking through some bullshit plot device, and a new hero (son of Jin and Xiaoyu). Xiaoyu got "supposedly" killed by a monster and Jin is MIA. Jin's son goes to his grandfather, Kazuya for training. Jin's son has some new type of Devil Gene. Old Kazuya wants to kill him for his power. Jin's son's rival is going to be Asuka's and Hworang's son. Lili's daughter wants to bang Asuka's son, much to the chagrin of Lili...yada yada yada...


----------



## NeoKurama (Feb 20, 2011)

Esura said:


> I just wish they don't put Lars anymore into the spotlight.


Me too, he doesn't feel like a Mishima.



> And when we going to have another 10 year time skip like Tekken 3? We can probably have an old Jin, Nina and Anna staying youthful looking through some bullshit plot device, and a new hero (son of Jin and Xiaoyu). Xiaoyu got "supposedly" killed by a monster and Jin is MIA. Jin's son goes to his grandfather, Kazuya for training. Jin's son has some new type of Devil Gene. Old Kazuya wants to kill him for his power. Jin's son's rival is going to be Asuka's and Hworang's son. Lili's daughter wants to bang Asuka's son, much to the chagrin of Lili...yada yada yada...



Sounds like a slick T3, again. With a little fanfiction.


----------



## Esura (Feb 20, 2011)

NeoKurama said:


> Me too, he doesn't feel like a Mishima.



I would rather they either stick with Jin, or do a time skip before using Lars again as a main. I found his design to not be...Mishima-y. Felt too Tenjho Tenge like.




> Sounds like a slick T3, again. With a little fanfiction.



Took me only 1 second to think of. Less than a minute to type. 

I doubt they'll do a time skip now considering how many characters they made in this generation now and the fanbases they generated *cough*AsukaLili*cough*. Seems much harder to use that plot device on Tekken 7 unlike Tekken 3.

A fighter that really needs a time skip imo is Street Fighter but I wont go into that.


----------



## Yulwei (Feb 20, 2011)

It had one (SF3) and it flopped. They won't make that mistake again


----------



## NeoKurama (Feb 20, 2011)

Esura said:


> I would rather they either stick with Jin, or do a time skip before using Lars again as a main. I found his design to not be...Mishima-y. Felt too Tenjho Tenge like.


The purple lighting is the only thing that makes him look like one. 






> Took me only 1 second to think of. Less than a minute to type.
> 
> I doubt they'll do a time skip now considering how many characters they made in this generation now and the fanbases they generated *cough*AsukaLili*cough*. Seems much harder to use that plot device on Tekken 7 unlike Tekken 3.
> 
> A fighter that really needs a time skip imo is Street Fighter but I wont go into that.


It would be interesting to see a timeskip.


----------



## Blade (Feb 20, 2011)

Lars is probably the new hero of the series.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Feb 20, 2011)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!


----------



## Blade (Feb 20, 2011)

.


----------



## Laxus (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Inuhanyou (Feb 20, 2011)

Lars isnt the new hero, considering he was just put in after tekken BR for the scenario mode along with alisa 

If they had big plans for him, they would have hyped him up like Jin in Tekken 3, but he wasn't even in the original Tekken 6 for arcades.

Jin will continue to be the main "good guy", and Kazuya will be his foil, Heihachi will loose even more of his relevance, Jun will hopefully come back canonically soon and Xiaoyu will hopefully get that bigger spot i've been waiting for  Asuka can help i guess...


----------



## NeoKurama (Feb 20, 2011)

Jin=Good Guy
Kazuya=Bad guy
Heihachi=Useless
Lars=.....


----------



## Laxus (Feb 20, 2011)

It's worth noting that Lars is in his late twenties and apparently his hair is starting to go  gray.

He must be jelly of Kazuya


----------



## Blade (Feb 20, 2011)

Kazuya is 45+ years old right?


Still he looks like, like he is at his 30's.


----------



## NeoKurama (Feb 20, 2011)

Jin is at his perfect age. 
Kazuya does look about 30.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Feb 20, 2011)

Blade said:


> Kazuya is 45+ years old right?
> 
> 
> Still he looks like, like he is at his 30's.



When he was in his late 20s he looked like he was 19.


----------



## Blade (Feb 20, 2011)

Seto Kaiba said:


> When he was in his late 20s he looked like he was 19.




Kazuya found the elixir of life.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Feb 20, 2011)

Devil's don't age do they?


----------



## NeoKurama (Feb 20, 2011)

Not to die, no. But yes, all things do age.


----------



## Laxus (Feb 20, 2011)

Kazuya still has it.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Feb 20, 2011)

I remember around Tekken 4, there was a question of whether the present Kazuya was a clone of G-Corporation created by the cells they found of the original's charred remains, or if he was just restored to life. I mean, if they cloned him, he wouldn't have all those scars...


----------



## Blade (Feb 20, 2011)

Inuhanyou said:


> Devil's don't age do they?




Kazuya wasn't born as a demon, he became a demon.





And probably, his psychical appearance will be more 'younger' in comparison with a normal human of his age.


----------



## NeoKurama (Feb 20, 2011)

Them scars creep me out.


----------



## Yulwei (Feb 20, 2011)

Laxus said:


> It's worth noting that Lars is in his late twenties and apparently his hair is starting to go  gray.
> 
> He must be jelly of Kazuya



Better grey than bald


----------



## NeoKurama (Feb 20, 2011)

Yulwei said:


> Better grey than bald



True, true.


----------



## Yulwei (Feb 20, 2011)

Kazuya needs some facial hair. It's what separates him from the distilled manliness that is his father


----------



## NeoKurama (Feb 20, 2011)

Yulwei said:


> Kazuya needs some facial hair. It's what separates him from the distilled manliness that is his father



He already is manly enough.


----------



## Yulwei (Feb 20, 2011)

There's no such thing as too manly in a universe where men rip apart tanks and fight bears


----------



## NeoKurama (Feb 20, 2011)

Yulwei said:


> There's no such thing as too manly in a universe where men rip apart tanks and fight bears



And casually destroy bulidings, and towns.


----------



## Yulwei (Feb 20, 2011)

There you go then. The beard customisation suits him so well I sometimes forget it isn't part of his default outfit


----------



## Laxus (Feb 20, 2011)

Young Heihachi should have chest hair.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Feb 20, 2011)

A better question is, who was Heihachi's concubine for Kazuya


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Feb 20, 2011)

No more Lars.

He's like a bad fanfiction character.


----------



## Nathan Copeland (Feb 20, 2011)

I grew up on Tekken

and when i seen this i jizzed so hard

even tho they made jin a Emo 

he looked hella bad ass


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Feb 20, 2011)

Jin's Hoodie is the most epic outfit in the series.

Only his father can match him with his Purple Suit froM T2.


----------



## Nightfall (Feb 20, 2011)

I miss actual good 2-3 min movies at the end of story mode. 

Heihachi was made into a total joke after T4.


----------



## Yulwei (Feb 20, 2011)

Lars is a case of them wanting a new main character but needing them to be related to the Mishima family. IMO having Lars be Kazuya's son makes a lot more sense than having him be Heihachi's but the whole thing does indeed reek of bad fanfiction.



Inuhanyou said:


> A better question is, who was Heihachi's concubine for Kazuya



Women can't seem to survive Mishima's. There's not a single female relative still living



Laxus said:


> Young Heihachi should have chest hair.



Mishima's don't seem to grow much if any body hair as shown by Kazuya and Jin's smooth chests



> [  IMG  ]
> I grew up on Tekken
> 
> and when i seen this i jizzed so hard
> ...



Emo he might have been he was still a far more interesting character than T6 Jin


----------



## Nathan Copeland (Feb 20, 2011)

Yulwei said:


> Emo he might have been he was still a far more interesting character than T6 Jin



I No that Jin just turned dark


Jin 5-6 is the Emo Momma's Boy jin i hate


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Feb 20, 2011)

Nathan Copeland said:


> I No that Jin just turned dark
> 
> 
> Jin 5-6 is the Emo Momma's Boy jin i hate


----------



## NeoKurama (Feb 20, 2011)

His CEO outfit in T6, is the best.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Feb 20, 2011)

But Jun aint dead  She broke the cycle


----------



## Nathan Copeland (Feb 20, 2011)

Whats your favorite Select Theme

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7e1aq2rD7bE[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NNrsbLKG2gY&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s0ibIKxeeSY&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p-C5R-jrcxU[/YOUTUBE]

Fuck Tekken 5 and 6 generic ass music


----------



## NeoKurama (Feb 20, 2011)

She's somewhere making another Jin, or Asuka if you will.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## NeoKurama (Feb 20, 2011)

Nathan Copeland said:


> Whats your favorite Select Theme
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Aww, no 6? 
Oh well, 3 is the best.
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s0ibI...eature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Laxus (Feb 20, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S8L_6PoJxDo[/YOUTUBE]

Liked this one


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Feb 20, 2011)

TTT had good Select Music.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Feb 20, 2011)

So how does the new set look?

All credit to laxus.


----------



## NeoKurama (Feb 20, 2011)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> So how does the new set look?
> 
> All credit to laxus.



Fucking epic new set!!


----------



## Inuhanyou (Feb 20, 2011)

Nice set thar


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Feb 20, 2011)

Yay for approval

Was Jevil Jin even technically in the 5th Tournament?


----------



## NeoKurama (Feb 20, 2011)

I can't confirm or not. I didn't have it. 
I believe he was a main/side character with an ending like everybody else.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Feb 20, 2011)

No. Jin managed to control that power to beat Jinpachi, so Devil Jin's entire storyline was a "what if Devil Jin had managed to take over", but earlier on him being distracted by trying to hold down the Devil Gene's impulses(which were flared up due to Jinpachi's Reiatsu) allowed Hwaorang to beat him in a match during the tournament, he stayed only long enough to find out Jinpachi's whereabouts, afterward he beat Jinpachi on his own and became head of the Zaibatsu.


----------



## NeoKurama (Feb 20, 2011)

I never knew that. Thanks for sharing Inu.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Feb 20, 2011)

Thanks for the info there. 

Poor Devil Jin is non-canon...kinda.


----------



## NeoKurama (Feb 20, 2011)

Slick non-canon.


----------



## NeoKurama (Feb 20, 2011)

I have T4 airport, and jungle OST on my PS3.

I wonder who had the best rivalry?

*Spoiler*: __ 




*
A. Kazuya and Paul
B .Jin and Hworoang
C. Nina and Anna
D. Asuka and Lili*


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Feb 20, 2011)

No one in the universe has a better rivalry than Nina and Anna.

After them comes Jin and Hwoarang. Their rivalry provided some of the coolest endings too.

Kazuya's and Paul's rivalry really didn't amount to much. In fact I think more of Kuma when it comes to Paul's big opponent, not Kazuya.

Dunno about Asuka and Lil. All I know about the latter is that she's been in two fucking games and suddenly everyone thinks she's the ultimate Tekken babe.

It annoys me.


----------



## NeoKurama (Feb 20, 2011)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> No one in the universe has a better rivalry than Nina and Anna.


I second this.



> After them comes Jin and Hwoarang. Their rivalry provided some of the coolest endings too.


The encounter in the parking lot. 



> Kazuya's and Paul's rivalry really didn't amount to much. In fact I think more of *Kuma* when it comes to Paul's big opponent, not Kazuya


.
I forgot about Kuma. 



> Dunno about Asuka and Lil. All I know about the latter is that she's been in two fucking games and suddenly everyone thinks she's the ultimate Tekken babe.
> 
> It annoys me.


Without a doubt, Julia is the Tekken babe.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Feb 20, 2011)

All Tekken girls are hot  But some are just skanky like anna, no wonder she got her head bit off in the anime OVA


----------



## Mio (Feb 20, 2011)

Jin is the hottest


----------



## NeoKurama (Feb 20, 2011)

I need to check that out. 
Xiayou is a lil virgin.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Feb 20, 2011)

Speaking of Nina and Anna, Death By Degrees doesn't actually look that bad.

^ Ling is waiting for Jin because she loves him! pek


----------



## NeoKurama (Feb 20, 2011)

Too bad that Jin, has smashed other Tekken girls.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Feb 20, 2011)

Well he didn't know Asuka was his cousin at the time. He just saw a giant pair of boobs and did what any healthy male would do.

DIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIVE.


----------



## NeoKurama (Feb 20, 2011)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> Well he didn't know Asuka was his cousin at the time. He just saw a giant pair of boobs and did what any healthy male would do.
> 
> DIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIVE.


He stayed there for some minutes. He is gangsta like that.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Feb 20, 2011)

I found the song I was looking for.


----------



## NeoKurama (Feb 20, 2011)

It's nice. Don't have a favorite OST, besides Law, & Jin from T3.


----------



## Esura (Feb 20, 2011)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> Well he didn't know Asuka was his cousin at the time. He just saw a giant pair of boobs and did what any healthy male would do.
> 
> DIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIVE.



Asuka x Jin

Sasuke, the son of Asuka and Jin.

Its canon. Xiaoyu is going to end up with Forest Law or something.


----------



## NeoKurama (Feb 20, 2011)

I need to see Forrest again. 
i*c*st, that's disgusting.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Feb 21, 2011)

Xiaoyu only loves Jin!!!

And i*c*st is okay...when it's Nina and Anna. I I've seen the doujins.


----------



## NeoKurama (Feb 21, 2011)

Nina & Anna sre the only pair acceptable.


----------



## Esura (Feb 21, 2011)

I want to see a Asuka x Lili x Jin "pairing"


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Feb 21, 2011)

Jin is too busy saving the world.

No time for romance.


----------



## Esura (Feb 21, 2011)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> Jin is too busy saving the world.
> 
> No time for romance.


Men make time for sex. Even Kratos gets some ass in the middle of waging war against Gods. If Jin don't have time to bang Asuka...he is gay plain and simple. Maybe he wants some of Lars' ass.


----------



## TSC (Feb 21, 2011)

I'm looking forward for Tekken Tag Tournament 2 also. I have the first game.

As for Tekken babes:

I like Nina, Lili, Julia, Michelle, Christie.

Hate Asuka and Anna.


As for overall characters, i like Gon, Yoshimitsu, King, Byran Fury, and KUMA. 


Mishima are overrated


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Feb 21, 2011)

The Anna hate makes me sad.


----------



## Jon Snow (Feb 21, 2011)

Too much bullshit, too little Jun.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Feb 21, 2011)




----------



## Nathan Copeland (Feb 21, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f65nkeBe8kY[/YOUTUBE]

this theme was epic


tekken 2 is epic


----------



## Laxus (Feb 21, 2011)

Tekken 6 had some good music

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KrnbT4HXnt0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Nathan Copeland (Feb 21, 2011)

Man it would be epic if they brought the baseball stadioum and this theme back in TTT2

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WbZ5wXOrm2w&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Yulwei (Feb 21, 2011)

NeoKurama said:


> His CEO outfit in T6, is the best.



I think you mean the worst. His hoodie was on equal standing with Kazuya's purple tuxedo and Heihachi's tiger stripe coat. His CEO suit is just plain old generic with no evidence of that Mishima flair



NeoKurama said:


> I have T4 airport, and jungle OST on my PS3.
> 
> I wonder who had the best rivalry?
> *
> ...



A. Has long since ceased to be relevant. Kazuya now has no rivals outside of Jin and Heihachi since Lee and Paul have both been turned into joke characters. 
B. How Paul and Kazuya should've been handled
C. It'd be nice if Anna got some good licks in
D. Reminds me of Sakura vs Karin from SF and that's good since Karin doesn't look like she'll be returning any time soon 



			
				NeoKurama said:
			
		

> Too bad that Jin, has smashed other Tekken girls



I doubt he has but every time either one of the Williams act as bodyguards I get the feeling that there's a little extra service on offer but I'm probably just a pervert or something


----------



## NeoKurama (Feb 21, 2011)

Yulwei said:


> I think you mean the worst. His hoodie was on equal standing with Kazuya's purple tuxedo and Heihachi's tiger stripe coat. His CEO suit is just plain old generic with no evidence of that Mishima flair


He hated the Mishima, so why represent them?.  




> A. Has long since ceased to be relevant. Kazuya now has no rivals outside of Jin and Heihachi since Lee and Paul have both been turned into joke characters.
> B. How Paul and Kazuya should've been handled
> C. It'd be nice if Anna got some good licks in
> D. Reminds me of Sakura vs Karin from SF and that's good since Karin doesn't look like she'll be returning any time soon


Nice speculation. 




> I doubt he has but every time either one of the Williams act as bodyguards I get the feeling that there's a little extra service on offer but I'm probably just a pervert or something


Can't blame you here.


----------



## Esura (Feb 21, 2011)

Jon Snow said:


> Too much bullshit, too little Jun.


Jun is so hot, only surpassed by her niece, Asuka.


Yulwei said:


> I think you *mean the worst*. His hoodie was on equal standing with Kazuya's purple tuxedo and Heihachi's tiger stripe coat. His CEO suit *is just plain old generic* with *no evidence of that Mishima flair*


You may be the only Tekken player that I know of that actually do not like his CEO outfit. I personally consider it to be one of his best outfits to be honest, if not one of the better outfits in the game. It reeks of that hardcore G shit mayn. 

Remember, Jin is of a younger generation of Mishimas....he wouldn't wear some old shit like Kazuya's purple tuxedo. He keeps it fly. 




> C. It'd be nice if Anna got *some good licks in*


Me too. 




> I doubt he has but every time either one of the Williams act as bodyguards I get the feeling that there's a little extra service on offer but I'm probably just a pervert or something


No, actually I've always thought that way as well to be honest and I wondered why there wasn't any "doujins" of that, I would love to "read" it. 

However there was a sex scene in that shitty Tekken live action movie of Kazuya, Anna, and Nina together so the makers of the movie must of had the same thought as us.


----------



## Laxus (Feb 21, 2011)

Esura said:


> Remember, Jin is of a younger generation of Mishimas....he wouldn't wear some old shit like Kazuya's purple tuxedo. He keeps it fly.



Kazuya always dresses classy. Dress shirts, suits, expensive shades, ect. Like his newest edition 

Jin was best in his hoodie


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Feb 21, 2011)

That hoodie was awesome because it suited Jin so perfectly.

That hooodie is as awesome as Kaz's tuxedo IMO.


----------



## Yulwei (Feb 21, 2011)

Esura said:


> Remember, Jin is of a younger generation of Mishimas....he wouldn't wear some old shit like Kazuya's purple tuxedo. He keeps it fly.



You say fly I say boring, generic, cliche, predictable etcetera etcetera


----------



## Ice Prince (Feb 21, 2011)

I don't see Nina providing "extra" service to any of her clients, honestly.  I think there was a mutual attraction with Jin, however.  I'd say partially out of respect.  Jin's good at what he does, as is Nina--and that's kicking ass.

Anna on the other hand....ya know.  Wouldn't surprise me.

On a side note, I hate what the live action movie did for Nina.  Such unjustice--in game Nina would cringe.  Nina is a calculated, emotionless (for the most part) assassin.  Not some hoe who taunts her opponents over guys she finds hot.  That would be more along the lines of Anna's department.


----------



## NeoKurama (Feb 21, 2011)

Esura said:


> However there was a sex scene in that shitty Tekken live action movie of Kazuya, Anna, and Nina together so the makers of the movie must of had the same thought as us.


I was stuned when I heard that. It felt out of order.



Laxus said:


> Kazuya always dresses classy. Dress shirts, suits, expensive shades, ect. Like his newest edition


Kazuya is gangsta like that. 



Zaelapolopollo said:


> That hoodie was awesome because it suited Jin so perfectly.


Emo Jin FTW?


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Feb 21, 2011)

Emo is a dumb word.

It's equivalent to "gay" nowadays; an arbitrary slur with no real meaning beyond "I don't like this."



I don't see emo. I see a solemn face full of resolve as Jin prepares to destroy his whole family.


----------



## NeoKurama (Feb 21, 2011)

He gave me that look. I'm going to die.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Feb 21, 2011)

If I remember right, in Tekken 4, you actually started with Kazuya and had to unlock Jin.

That confuses me for a while as to who actually was supposd to be the victor. You figure it be the main character yet it almost felt like Kazuya was the main in the game ya know.


----------



## Nathan Copeland (Feb 21, 2011)

every tekken fan kno that kazuya was the main character until 3

when Epic Jin came then Jin turned into a pansey ass emo mommas boy and Kazuya turned into a dickhead

Heihachi, Paul, Law and Lee turned into some joke characters

seriously remember when Paul and Kazuya were rivals and fought in the 1st tekken as a tie


----------



## NeoKurama (Feb 21, 2011)

Yeah, Kazuya was the protaginist until T3. Then came Jin.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Feb 21, 2011)

Kazuya being the "main character" is arguable. He was the hero in 1 and the villain in 2 but I dunno if that makes him the most important character in both games.

Jin has always been a "mama's boy" as he was avenging his mother in 3. Jun is pretty much the center of Jin's world which is totally understandable given everything that has happened to him.

I personally really like Jin. I started with 3 and so Jin is just my favorite character.


----------



## NeoKurama (Feb 21, 2011)

T6, is the 2nd greatest IMO, right after T3.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Feb 21, 2011)

It goes Tekken 2 > 3 > 4 > 5 > 1 for me.

Also here's a question that has bugged me forever.


----------



## NeoKurama (Feb 21, 2011)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> It goes Tekken 2 > 3 > 4 > 5 > 1 for me.
> 
> Also here's a question that has bugged me forever.


----------



## Laxus (Feb 21, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fmaxfj4nqoE[/YOUTUBE]





Zaelapolopollo said:


> See that thing where Jin draws back his fist? He does that in Tekken 4 too.
> 
> How would that kill Kazuya or Heihachi? I don't get it.



I think in T4 when he did it on Heihachi he was about to put his fist through his chest. 

In that vid he didn't really have Kazuya in the best position for killing him though.


----------



## NeoKurama (Feb 21, 2011)

AMV to Kazuya.


----------



## Laxus (Feb 21, 2011)

I know right  I don't usually watch them but that one I like.


----------



## NeoKurama (Feb 21, 2011)

Kazuya was my faviorte character, till you know who came along.


----------



## Laxus (Feb 21, 2011)

Lars?


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Feb 21, 2011)

Jin, obviously.

Lars doesn't exist. 
Just terrible, terrible fanfiction.


----------



## NeoKurama (Feb 21, 2011)

Nope, your both wrong.


----------



## Blade (Feb 21, 2011)

It is Lars, don't deny it Neo.


----------



## NeoKurama (Feb 21, 2011)

Lol, I'm not, it's really Miguel.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Feb 21, 2011)

I think you're lying. Your favorite is Bob.


----------



## TSC (Feb 21, 2011)

At least Bob is fucking original.

For me it goes: T2>T3>TTT>T1>T4>T5>T6.

T3 is awesome for sheer fact that Gon is fucking in it and can takes just only 1 point of damage from True Ogre's fire breath. 


Kazuya always reminded me of Vegeta.
Never like Jin
Heihachi was cool when younger.
Jinpachi is lame

I always was disappointed how Paul got shafted in back. He the guy that beat the shit out of Orge. True Orge was only an excuse to make Jin "win" instead as an obligatory rule that main Japanese characters ALWAYS have to be the winners.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Feb 21, 2011)

Not so sure about that. Paul wasn't confirmed to have beaten Ogre until Tekken 4. True Ogre of course existed since T3.

 T4 was one giant retcon forced on them by the Kazuya fandom so I'm guessing a few ideas were introduced that weren't intended to be there.


----------



## NeoKurama (Feb 21, 2011)

Not Paul, Miguel.


----------



## Hokage Minato (Feb 21, 2011)

My favorite character is Jin Kazama.


----------



## NeoKurama (Feb 21, 2011)

Hokage Minato said:


> My favorite character is Jin Kazama.



Good man.


----------



## Ice Prince (Feb 21, 2011)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> Not so sure about that. Paul wasn't confirmed to have beaten Ogre until Tekken 4. True Ogre of course existed since T3.
> 
> T4 was one giant retcon forced on them by the Kazuya fandom so I'm guessing a few ideas were introduced that weren't intended to be there.



And on that note, I'm still waiting on some more Nina/Steve development.  We've gotten absolutely nothing on that little scenario since T4--which was technically 4 games ago.  Yes, I'm including the PSP games too.


----------



## Helix (Feb 21, 2011)

TSC said:


> At least Bob is fucking original.
> 
> For me it goes: T2>T3>TTT>T1>T4>T5>T6.



Gameplay wise, I'd say Tekken 5 is the most balanced out of all of them. Overall, Tekken Tag Tournament was the most fun with all its content. And Tekken 2 wins nostalgia-wise.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Feb 22, 2011)

Kazuya did it to Jinpachi in his ending  So yeah it would kill them if enough force was applied


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Feb 22, 2011)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> Not so sure about that. Paul wasn't confirmed to have beaten Ogre until Tekken 4. True Ogre of course existed since T3.
> 
> T4 was one giant retcon forced on them by the Kazuya fandom so I'm guessing a few ideas were introduced that weren't intended to be there.



Paul beating Ogre was already apart of the established trend of him being the runner-up. In T1 he was the last person Kazuya faced before Heihachi, and he was a finalist in T2 but had to drop out because of a traffice jam.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Feb 22, 2011)

Ice Prince said:


> And on that note, I'm still waiting on some more Nina/Steve development.  We've gotten absolutely nothing on that little scenario since T4--which was technically 4 games ago.  Yes, I'm including the PSP games too.



Yes we definitely need more of that. I love Nina and Anna but their rivalry isn't going anywhere. So it be best to develop her and Steve's character if they ran into each other again.

So, as I've suggested previously, just bring Anna into the whole thing if they want to keep her around.Does she even know about Steve is something I've long wondered about.


----------



## Blade (Feb 22, 2011)

For me it is:


T5 > TTT > T4 > T3 > T6 > T2 > T1


T5, yeah it was the most balanced game of the series.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Feb 22, 2011)

I like Tekken 2 for its music and characters.

The gameplay honestly annoys me. So stiff, clunky and jumping is just lame.


----------



## Laxus (Feb 22, 2011)

The only thing that really annoyed me about T2 was the jumping.


----------



## Blade (Feb 22, 2011)

T6 had potential to be more cool.


If it had the balanced combat system like T5, i would placed it much higher.


1st or 2nd place.


----------



## Fireball (Feb 22, 2011)

_Tekken 5_ wasn't balanced. Steve was way too strong and had an easy infinity. Nina had bullshit okizeme, Bryan was just rape at the wall.
_Tekken 5: Dark Resurrection_ was more balanced though Heihachi and Devil Jin reigned as the best.
_Tekken 6: Bloodline Rebellion_ is the most balanced in the sense that there is no clear #1 but about 10 top tiers characters that can each win but even the mid tiers can very well compete. Also the game doesn't really have any bad match ups like it's predecessors. The worst is probably 6:4 like Lee vs Kuma/Panda or Steve vs Hwoarang.


----------



## Blade (Feb 22, 2011)

If you know powerful combos and moves, the wall isn't needed.





And generally, they are opinions. Everyone can say for the series he thinks, being the most balanced.


----------



## Fireball (Feb 22, 2011)

The most powerful combos are with the wall, Blade. 

You can have your opinion. Just giving my 2 cents from a seasoned tournament player


----------



## Blade (Feb 22, 2011)

I am not a fan of using the wall. I prefer most of the times to not really on it. (only when i am bored i use combos with it)

Because if you use strong combos along with the wall, a fight can be over quite fast.


And as you said, good example is Bryan. If you know how to play, the life bar of the opponent can be reduced really fast.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Feb 22, 2011)

I hated the wall, its cheating plain and simple. Add that to the juggling system and yeah, its not a good mix. Still good gameplay, but it could have been done without, because it just doesnt make sense to keep hitting your opponent into the wall like that. These clipping issues should have been dealt with


----------



## Hokage Minato (Feb 22, 2011)

The wall is your best friend in tekken.


----------



## Fireball (Feb 22, 2011)

Well, I'm not exactly a fan of walls either. I prefer the infinity stages although some characters are really gimped without walls. I think _Tekken 4_ had the best solution to this problem, as you could techroll once you got hit into them. 

Speaking of, I think they should bring back the wallpush. It was an exciting pressure tool. I mean, Steve still has a wallpush, why can't the other too? Also get rid of bound.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Feb 22, 2011)

I agree, there should atleast be away to get out of it, cause once your stuck there your basically done, its like they took the bad elements from T4 and reused them even though T4 did their bad elements better then T6 used them 

T5 was the perfect balance, it had walls,but it atleast had big stages so if you were going to hit a wall, it wouldn't be until one of you was beaten anyway, and it had a lot of infinite stages too like the artic level and ground zero funk, it wasn't just that one casino level in T6.


----------



## Fireball (Feb 22, 2011)

The (small) stages are definitely my biggest grief with _Tekken 6_. I would love the select the Tempel Stage outside of Azazel's Chamber. Why they didn't include it, is beyond me. It's a nice big stage and it has walls too, similar to _Tekken 4's_ Beach or the Airport Stage. And they are all so totally uninspired simple squares now. Urban War Zone is probably the pinnacle of blandness. Gray floor, gray walls, gray background, gray music. Everything is fucking gray. 

Well, at least _Tekken Tag Tournament 2_ looks already much more promising in this regard.


----------



## Laxus (Feb 22, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XnXJUlYMCf0&feature=fvsr[/YOUTUBE]

I like this one. Especially 1:07 onwards.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Feb 22, 2011)

"Burning"e is a great song, i agree. Why they didn't have it as the console opening is beyond me


----------



## NeoKurama (Feb 22, 2011)

I love that scene in T6 BR!


----------



## Blade (Feb 22, 2011)

The intro of T5 was much better.


----------



## NeoKurama (Feb 22, 2011)

Till Kazuya's doing.


----------



## Laxus (Feb 22, 2011)

Kazuya is what made it


----------



## NeoKurama (Feb 22, 2011)

I thought it was Steve.


----------



## Blade (Feb 22, 2011)

Devil Jin's part in the intro > Kazuya's part in the intro.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Feb 22, 2011)

Well D. Jin just does everything better than everyone.


----------



## Laxus (Feb 23, 2011)

Aw hell naw.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Feb 23, 2011)

You just don't have enough hatred to see it.


----------



## Yulwei (Feb 23, 2011)

I'm still unclear on whether Jin is now in complete control of his Devil Gene like Kazuya or whether it still reigns whenever he goes Devil mode.


----------



## Laxus (Feb 23, 2011)

Pretty sure only Kazuya has control over it so far.


----------



## Tony Lou (Feb 23, 2011)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> Well D. Jin just does everything better than everyone.



Too bad his powers were drained into that ball. I'll miss you, Devil Jin.


----------



## Laxus (Feb 23, 2011)

His ball fell down


----------



## NeoKurama (Feb 23, 2011)

DJ is forever the best!!


----------



## Nathan Copeland (Feb 23, 2011)

Tekken 3 D Jin was the best


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Feb 23, 2011)

But he didn't have an evil laugh or anything then.

Evil, crazy laughs are the key to greatness.


----------



## Blade (Feb 23, 2011)

NeoKurama said:


> DJ is forever the best!!




How didn't you said, your other favorite character?


----------



## Blade (Feb 23, 2011)

Btw, which ending from all Tekken series, do you think, was the most badass?


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Feb 23, 2011)

Most badass?

Bryan's Tekken 3.
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8q2OCza3O1A[/youtube]


----------



## NeoKurama (Feb 23, 2011)

Bryan Fury Tekken 6.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Feb 23, 2011)

Kazuya Tekken 2


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Feb 24, 2011)

That ending doesn't make any sense though!

It's why little me was so confused and thought Kazuya and Devil were two different people.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Feb 24, 2011)

it was a mind battle


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Feb 24, 2011)

Then why was Heihachi there?


----------



## Inuhanyou (Feb 24, 2011)

cause he loved his father since he was a kid. but he also hated him, he's reconciling the 3 dueling forces, himself, the devil, and the person responsible for awakening it


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Feb 24, 2011)

Hm, that's a pretty cool interpretation.

That ending is better now.


----------



## Laxus (Feb 24, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iFBXe-0JhrQ[/YOUTUBE]

I like this ending. Look how awesome Heihachi is.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Feb 24, 2011)




----------



## NeoKurama (Feb 24, 2011)

T4 opening was my favorite. Because of the music you first hear with the volcano scene .


----------



## Laxus (Feb 24, 2011)

Yeah the tekken 4 intro was nice. Arcade version was good too [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vSWC4rSCKeU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## NeoKurama (Feb 24, 2011)

Home version. Lol.


----------



## Laxus (Feb 24, 2011)

What?


----------



## NeoKurama (Feb 24, 2011)

The Tekken force failed at 0:44


----------



## NeoKurama (Feb 24, 2011)

Laxus said:


> What?



 The other opening.


----------



## Fireball (Feb 24, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0ju8P21dtpQ[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cb-EglWqY-o[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6C5tIZmStsI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## NeoKurama (Feb 24, 2011)

The jun one, lol.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Feb 24, 2011)

Jun's gonna be PISSED dats 4 shor lulz


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Feb 24, 2011)

On the topic of Tekken arcade openings, here's my favorite.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Feb 24, 2011)

Jun is gonna kick someone's ass im telling you


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Feb 24, 2011)

I hope it's Asuka's ass she kicks.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Feb 24, 2011)

Lol poor asuka, well its her fault she replaced Jun i suppose


----------



## Masurao (Feb 25, 2011)




----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Feb 25, 2011)

There is really no doubt in my mind Tekken 2 had the best OST of the series.


----------



## Masurao (Feb 25, 2011)

Personally these are my favorites.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-PSm835viM8[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=efXstOTVpWs[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Th8f0HfNC_8&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

But really, all the music in the game was good.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Feb 25, 2011)

Jun's theme is probably my favorite along with Kazuya's and Devil's.

I was just posting a couple ones I hadn't mentioned yet because I've praised T2's OST so much that I'm trying to diversify the songs I link to.


----------



## NeoKurama (Feb 25, 2011)

Why the Asuka dislikes?


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Feb 25, 2011)

She replaced Jun.


----------



## NeoKurama (Feb 25, 2011)

Nobody wanted Jun, anymore.


----------



## Laxus (Feb 26, 2011)

Tell that to Harada


----------



## Pain In The Ass (Feb 26, 2011)

my gf got me Tekken 6 for ps3 and I seem to really suck at it

now can't sell it cos it's a gift  the pain


----------



## Laxus (Feb 26, 2011)

Keep playing and you'll get used to it.


----------



## God Movement (Feb 26, 2011)

We need Base Ogre in Tekken Tag Tournament 2.


----------



## Yulwei (Feb 26, 2011)

I like base Ogre much more than True Ogre but if they're going to cut one of them I guess Ogre is the more logical choice


----------



## Laxus (Feb 26, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eyRoFLNS2Bw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Fireball (Feb 26, 2011)

We got laz0rs up in this piece.


----------



## Yulwei (Feb 26, 2011)

I'm hoping that this transformation isn't limited to him being tagteamed with D. Jin. They could've made Kaz a little purpler but this is more than good enough. I now have everything I could ever want from this game except for Kunimitsu who's been confirmed to not be returning.


----------



## Fireball (Feb 26, 2011)

Maybe the transformation is an item move. Making him full devil in combination with customization.


----------



## Yulwei (Feb 26, 2011)

Item moves tend to be a single move be it a grab a strike, a grab or something similar. This doesn't seem that way since he gets all of D. Jin's flight and laser based moves. As some people on TZ have been saying it's likely a stance so it's probably available straight out of the packet no need to unlock or purchase


----------



## Laxus (Feb 26, 2011)

I doubt it's an item or anything, just a transformation. It makes sense since Kazuya mastered the Devil gene anyway, and it does look fun. You can probably customize Kazuya to look like Devil anyway.


----------



## Fireball (Feb 26, 2011)

I'm just not quite sure yet. You had the laser moves as items in _Tekken 6_ as well but it looks like it's a team combination thing.

I'm kinda more surprised at the skill of the NAMCO guys wavedashing like that.


----------



## Laxus (Feb 26, 2011)

It must be cool having the machines right there at your work.


----------



## God Movement (Feb 26, 2011)

Kaz should be fully purple. Fuck are these guys thinking? I guess I should be content though, at least we have a semi-Devil Kaz.


----------



## Blade (Feb 26, 2011)

This image is so badass. And Devil Kazuya needs definitely a comeback.


----------



## Helix (Feb 27, 2011)

Going online on Tekken 6 these days makes me a sad Kuma when I can't find a match at all.


----------



## Esura (Feb 27, 2011)

Wow, Tekken 6 is dead online? They must of all went to MvC3 sadly.

If TTT2 comes to consoles, it will probably be the first Tekken game I will try to learn and get good at instead of just mashing shit with Kazuya, Jun, Asuka, Jin etc.


----------



## Laxus (Feb 27, 2011)

I was on it a few days ago, it seemed alright.


----------



## NeoKurama (Feb 27, 2011)

Lol, I rarley T6, either. I may play from time to time. But TTT2, comes out, all hell will break loose.


----------



## Laxus (Feb 27, 2011)

Jun pics


----------



## Esura (Feb 27, 2011)

I love you for posting those pics. 

Guess who I'm using in TT2? 

Also, she is really hot for someone who should be in their 40s-50s. Best MILF ever!


----------



## Yulwei (Feb 27, 2011)

Her face looks less masculine and and her in-game model is less flatchested.


----------



## Masurao (Feb 27, 2011)

Jun is back? Awesome. pek


----------



## Blade (Feb 27, 2011)

Dat Jun.


----------



## Masurao (Feb 27, 2011)

I kinda miss Gon.


----------



## Helix (Feb 27, 2011)

Esura said:


> Wow, Tekken 6 is dead online? They must of all went to MvC3 sadly.
> 
> If TTT2 comes to consoles, it will probably be the first Tekken game I will try to learn and get good at instead of just mashing shit with Kazuya, Jun, Asuka, Jin etc.



Yeah, it's most likely MvC3... unfortunately.


----------



## God Movement (Feb 27, 2011)

Graphics need some more polishing.


----------



## NeoKurama (Feb 27, 2011)

Kazuya, you lucky bastard.


----------



## NeoKurama (Feb 27, 2011)

Esura said:


> I love you for posting those pics.
> 
> Guess who I'm using in TT2?
> 
> Also, she is really hot for someone who should be in their 40s-50s. Best MILF ever!



 Don't forget Nina.


----------



## Tony Lou (Feb 27, 2011)

First time I see Kazama Jun. My first Tekken game was T4.


----------



## NeoKurama (Feb 27, 2011)

T1 was mine. From the start.


----------



## Esura (Feb 27, 2011)

NeoKurama said:


> Don't forget Nina.



I don't really count Nina cause she ain't all that motherly despite being the mother of Steve, something that the later entries don't really acknowledge...at all.

Kazuya was lucky as hell with Jun, which saddens me that Harada said that Kazuya had zero love for Jun whatsoever and if she opposed his goal or something he would of killed her. No lie, Harada said it in an interview.



My first Tekken game was Tekken 3, so I grew up with Jin as the protagonist.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Feb 28, 2011)

NeoKurama said:


> Kazuya, you lucky bastard.



I dunno man. He only got to tap  once and afterwards he was beaten to a pulp and thrown in a volcano.

Is it worth it?


----------



## Tony Lou (Feb 28, 2011)

Kazuya must have banged Jun at an young age, considering the relatively small age difference between him and Jin.


----------



## Yulwei (Feb 28, 2011)

From what I've gathered it seems as though Kazuya might have felt a very slight physical attraction to Jun but everything else was Devil's machinations. He (Devil) basically used his powers to get Jun in bed with Kazuya more likely than not in order to create a back up/superior host body. Alternatively, Devil was already aware of Kazuya's ability to eventually usurp control of Devil's powers and so sabotaged him whilst creating a new host by having him sleep with someone with the ability to suppress his abilities. So Jun was basically raped and Kazuya has no feelings for her and sees Jin as nothing more than a receptacle from which he shall retrieve the other half of Devil.


----------



## Nathan Copeland (Feb 28, 2011)

watch this . . . 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kJCFGdRI-gA&feature=watch_response[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Yulwei (Feb 28, 2011)

I don't even know how to feel about that


----------



## Blade (Feb 28, 2011)

Wtf was that?


----------



## NeoKurama (Feb 28, 2011)

Um, I'm speechless.


----------



## Esura (Feb 28, 2011)

Ok that made me lol


----------



## NeoKurama (Feb 28, 2011)

For everybody it has.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Feb 28, 2011)

That.....certainly was a thing.


----------



## NeoKurama (Mar 2, 2011)

Where my Tekken friends disappeared to?


----------



## Nathan Copeland (Mar 3, 2011)

lets be honest Kazuya would fuk jin up anyday

especially if it was this kazuya


----------



## Yulwei (Mar 3, 2011)

In Tekken 4, I reckon Kazuya underestimated Jin. Knowing the extent of Jin's abilities Kazuya should be more than able to beat him. That being said I believe the portion of Devil in Jin is stronger than that in Kazuya so eventually Jin would win if his Devil side takes precedence. Kazuya's control over his D. Gene might allow him to beat Jin's uncontrolled but powerful Devil but there's no guarantees.


----------



## Masurao (Mar 3, 2011)

Just for the lulz, what was some of you guys favorite Tekken endings? Here are a few of mine

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KIHbRpzXW1Y[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HpzQb94-bGQ[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qe2-BRxUcY4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Esura (Mar 3, 2011)

Gon's Ending has to be the most cutest ending in a fighting game ever.


----------



## Laxus (Mar 3, 2011)

Kazuya's T4 ending and prologue was great.


----------



## NeoKurama (Mar 3, 2011)

Kazuya T6, ending.


----------



## cnorwood (Mar 3, 2011)

law tekken tag ending


----------



## NeoKurama (Mar 3, 2011)

That was a pretty good ending.


----------



## Bender (Mar 4, 2011)

Harada really needs to do his own movie adaptation (be either CGI or anime styled) or Tekken. I can't bare to see anymore of these posers (Dwight Little, ADV) rendition of my beautiful Tekken. pek pek


----------



## Laxus (Mar 4, 2011)

I think CGI would be ideal.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Mar 4, 2011)

NO 

NEED LIVE-ACTION


----------



## Bender (Mar 4, 2011)

^

Aye, something needs to be done to make up for sham of a film that was talked about so much during 2010.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 4, 2011)

Why don't we just skip all that bullshit and make another anime


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Mar 4, 2011)

But who will voice who? 

Gotta have Crispin Freeman in there. 

He can be Lee I bet.


----------



## Bender (Mar 4, 2011)

It's a damn shame that I'm not in the anime industry.  The first thing I'd do would be to make a Tekken anime. It's ridiculous, (according to what I saw in the tekken anime movie) people think it's that difficult to do a movie with a martial arts tournament. It's not. Also you can do it without the cliche island blows up when the final round is over. But for now the only thing we dedicated fans can do is keep writing fanfics.


----------



## Blade (Mar 4, 2011)

A Tekken anime would be really cool. I agree.


----------



## NeoKurama (Mar 4, 2011)

Yes, it would. It would be hard to make though.


----------



## Laxus (Mar 5, 2011)

There is a Tekken anime movie I think. Though I heard it wasn't very good


----------



## NeoKurama (Mar 5, 2011)

I seen it, but didn't finish.


----------



## Esura (Mar 5, 2011)

I saw the Tekken anime when it first came out.

Its the reason why I always believed that Kazuya and Jun was in love with each other and whatnot, and I'm kind of appalled now to find out the opposite from Harada. Childhood...ruined.

EDIT: I liked the Tekken anime btw, it was done ok despite liberties taken.


----------



## Laxus (Mar 5, 2011)

Is there episodes or was it an actual  anime movie?


----------



## Esura (Mar 5, 2011)

It was a movie.


----------



## Laxus (Mar 5, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8Y0P8rh0aaw&fmt=22&fmt=22[/YOUTUBE]



EDIT: So guys I'm uploading some of T6's OST on youtube in hd. If you want any in particular let me know.

That video I just posted isn't  mine though


----------



## NeoKurama (Mar 5, 2011)

Kazuya, & Jun. From some reason, I feel as if they were another Bulma, & Vegeta.


----------



## Esura (Mar 5, 2011)

NeoKurama said:


> Kazuya, & Jun. From some reason, I feel as if they were another Bulma, & Vegeta.



Except that Vegeta isn't a complete evil dick like Kazuya. Also, he actually do love Bulma unlike Kazuya towards Jun.


----------



## NeoKurama (Mar 6, 2011)

Esura said:


> Except that Vegeta isn't a complete evil dick like Kazuya. Also, he actually do love Bulma unlike Kazuya towards Jun.



That's why I said "They slick do".


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 6, 2011)

Harada never said anything about their relationship, so we don't actually know how they handled each other


----------



## NeoKurama (Mar 6, 2011)

He smashed, & left. Just like that.


----------



## Esura (Mar 6, 2011)

Inuhanyou said:


> Harada never said anything about their relationship, so we don't actually know how they handled each other



Um, yes he did. He didn't explicitly state what their relationship was but he ruled out current theories.





> "(1) TEKKEN Movie is NOT True story(not cannon). Don't trust that.
> Licensed product but We(TEKKEN PROJECT) didn't(couldn't) Supervision.
> ... kken-movie
> 
> ...



So it kind of lends credence to the theory someone in this thread made about the Devil in Kazuya making him have sex with Jun to weaken him.


----------



## NeoKurama (Mar 6, 2011)

I always thought that was a wedding dress.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Mar 6, 2011)

Yeah...Kazuya LOVING someone just seems so OOC for him. Not sure how much water it holds, but the Tekken 2 Strategy Guide stated his loss to Heihachi was due to the struggle of his good side with Devil. Although, it's clear who won out in the end...


----------



## Esura (Mar 6, 2011)

But if Kazuya didn't rape Jun, nor he didn't love her, then Jun must of be a loose one. Must of looked at him, then opened that ass instantly.


----------



## NeoKurama (Mar 6, 2011)

She was a protistute. You lost cool points Jun.


----------



## Bender (Mar 6, 2011)

Here's the Tekken anime movie

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i59q5qfURvw[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p1nFI4Vof1M[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NSnsVY8hkTc&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bhGK1huJAvg&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vnbnRv0EV8k&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kJpIHBZ3g3M&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

I agree it's a real disappointment that it couldn't be a dedicated version of the Tekken games but if I had to pick between the anime film and live action I'd pick the anime film.



Seto Kaiba said:


> Yeah...Kazuya LOVING someone just seems so OOC for him. Not sure how much water it holds, but the Tekken 2 Strategy Guide stated his loss to Heihachi was due to the struggle of his good side with Devil. Although, it's clear who won out in the end...



Possibility, or Heihachi is just badass like that. Although, I'm inclined to agree with you that it was a result of the struggle of good and evil and the effect Jun had on him.


----------



## NeoKurama (Mar 6, 2011)

Post the entire movie, huh?


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Mar 6, 2011)

You change your set a lot.


----------



## Bender (Mar 6, 2011)

^

Fer real

Can't you ever stay on one set for a week NK?


----------



## NeoKurama (Mar 6, 2011)

Hey, I kept one set for a whole month.


----------



## Laxus (Mar 6, 2011)

NeoKurama said:


> Hey, I kept one set for a whole month.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Mar 6, 2011)

I have to finish him off! Because...I can't bear the thought of losing you...

Such weird lines the movie had.


----------



## Masurao (Mar 6, 2011)

I felt so sorry for Lee in that movie. Yeah, he seemigly got laid, but he got so embarrassed by Kazuya and Heihachi.


----------



## Ice Prince (Mar 6, 2011)

I still wish they'd portray Nina correctly.  She has never had any ties (romantic wise) to any guy except for possibly Jin (and this just recently transpired in T6).  Anna, sure--she's very flirtatious.  But I certainly couldn't see Nina getting with Lee of all people.  Although I did like the Tekken anime, I still wish they'd stay true to the characters a bit more.

Lee pimping both Nina and Anna in the anime, then Kazuya pimping Nina and Anna in the live action movie.  I think not.


----------



## Bender (Mar 6, 2011)

^

Yeah only difference is that Anna scored in the bed with Lee while Nina was only able to look at him. 

@Seto Kaiba

Yeah, the lines were pretty corny too.

I'm like @_@ 

Lee's a real Casanova.

Also I kinda agree with talk in the "How'd I do a Tekken live action film" that Jun was kinda bitchy.


----------



## NeoKurama (Mar 6, 2011)

This movie is better than the other.


----------



## Laxus (Mar 8, 2011)

I still have to watch that movie.


----------



## Tony Lou (Mar 8, 2011)

Ice Prince said:


> I still wish they'd portray Nina correctly.  She has never had any ties (romantic wise) to any guy except for possibly Jin (and this just recently transpired in T6).  Anna, sure--she's very flirtatious.  But I certainly couldn't see Nina getting with Lee of all people.  Although I did like the Tekken anime, I still wish they'd stay true to the characters a bit more.
> 
> Lee pimping both Nina and Anna in the anime, then Kazuya pimping Nina and Anna in the live action movie.  I think not.



I don't get why must there always be a couple in every single movie, series or whatever.  It's best to have no pairings than bad ones.


----------



## Yulwei (Mar 8, 2011)




----------



## NeoKurama (Mar 8, 2011)

That Jun.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Mar 8, 2011)

Luiz said:


> I don't get why must there always be a couple in every single movie, series or whatever.  It's best to have no pairings than bad ones.



Like how the live-action had Christie and Jin...


----------



## NeoKurama (Mar 8, 2011)

That was not cool.


----------



## Yulwei (Mar 8, 2011)

They changed Christie so much she wasn't even recognisable. They should have just used Xiaoyu because with a character that distant from the source material they could have slapped anyone's name on her


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Mar 8, 2011)

That's what I hate about live-action video game movies. The story is there, the characters personalities are already established for them. You'd think the process would be straightforward, but they always get somebody who thinks they can tell the story better than the creators and they only wind up fucking everything up. Dragonball Evolution had that same problem too.


----------



## NeoKurama (Mar 8, 2011)

I don't even wanna see the movie. After hearing all the talk about how bad it was.


----------



## Yulwei (Mar 8, 2011)

I started watching it and I gave up less than halfway through


----------



## NeoKurama (Mar 8, 2011)

Some guy was reviewing the movi & 2 minutes in the video, I stopped.


----------



## Nathan Copeland (Mar 8, 2011)

When is Kazumi Mishima Gonna appear


----------



## Yulwei (Mar 8, 2011)

Is that Kazuya's mother or grandmother


----------



## Laxus (Mar 8, 2011)

That's why I think a cgi movie would be better. It's hard doing a movie like Tekken with rl people because things would probably just end up looking awkward (unless the director was good), but with cgi we are used to seeing this with tekken and they could get the characters looking and acting perfectly, as well as using existing VAs.




Yulwei said:


> Is that Kazuya's mother or grandmother



His mum.


----------



## NeoKurama (Mar 8, 2011)

Damn, that Heihachi.  
If Kazumi was still alive, Kazuya would have been pure hearted.


----------



## Yulwei (Mar 8, 2011)

Considering the fact he killed his grandfather despite having nothing but fond memories of him, I'd say Kazuya was irredeemable as soon as Heihachi let go.


----------



## Esura (Mar 9, 2011)

Yulwei said:


> Considering the fact he killed his grandfather despite having nothing but fond memories of him, I'd say Kazuya was irredeemable as soon as Heihachi let go.



Heihachi made Kazuya the beast he is today. Had not Heihachi been a prominent member in his life, Kazuya could have turned out different. They even mention it in one of Xiaoyu's joke endings. Also, Kazuya is keeping the cycle going by fighting Jin. Granted, Heihachi started it when he shot his only grandson in the head, but Kazuya is keeping it going.

It would be nice if Jun comes back in Tekken 7 and finally ends the Mishima conflict...or at least get Jin out of it.


----------



## Ice Prince (Mar 9, 2011)

^Indeed, but that's always been one of, if not the, main storyline of Tekken.  It started with Heihachi and Kazuya, Lee got involved (Jun as well), then along came Jin.  

Jun would definitely add more texture to the story, considering what her relationship is with the family.  I doubt she'd be able to resolve it (at least when it comes to Heihachi and Kazuya).  She may put Jin at ease, but he'll always be involved.  Whether voluntarily or not, he is basically branded with the bloodline and the devil gene.

Other characters have a part in this triangle to some degree.  Lee, Asuka, Xiaoyu, Nina, Anna, Raven, Leo, etc--most characters seem to have some type of tie-in with the Mishima clan one way or the other.


----------



## Laxus (Mar 9, 2011)

Even if Jun could quell the fighting between Kazuya and Jin, neither she or anyone else could stop Kazuya and Heihachi to stop going at it


----------



## Esura (Mar 9, 2011)

Ice Prince said:


> ^Indeed, but that's always been one of, if not the, main storyline of Tekken.  It started with Heihachi and Kazuya, Lee got involved (Jun as well), then along came Jin.
> 
> Jun would definitely add more texture to the story, considering what her relationship is with the family.  I doubt she'd be able to resolve it (at least when it comes to Heihachi and Kazuya).  She may put Jin at ease, but he'll always be involved.  Whether voluntarily or not, he is basically branded with the bloodline and the devil gene.
> 
> Other characters have a part in this triangle to some degree.  Lee, Asuka, Xiaoyu, Nina, Anna, Raven, Leo, etc--most characters seem to have some type of tie-in with the Mishima clan one way or the other.


I think Jun (or Asuka) would be necessary to remove the guilt and burden that Jin feels because of his blood and Devil Gene, have him come to grips with this and stop trying to kill himself. Hell, they might even help him subsidize the Devil within him.

It'll be interesting in Tekken 7, because he will more than likely have to save the world from G Corp (Kazuya) and Mishima Zaibatsu (Heihachi) despite not too long ago fucking the world up himself while head of Zaibatsu. He is going to be the most hated character in the game too.

For some reason though it seems like they are downplaying Xiaoyu's role in Jin's life. Also, is it just me, or do it seem like Xiaoyu is the same age since Tekken 3? You can see how Jin and Hworang slightly grown but she looks almost exactly the same as she used too.



Laxus said:


> Even if Jun could quell the fighting between Kazuya and Jin, neither she or anyone else could stop Kazuya and Heihachi to stop going at it


Well, I don't want Kazuya to kiss and make up. They need to keep fighting. Jin just got pulled into their turmoil. Each subsequent entries in Tekken makes Jin darker and darker and emo-er due to the influence of Mishimas.


----------



## Nathan Copeland (Mar 9, 2011)

The whole family should just make there own tekken tournement and just fight

and Lee would pawn them all


----------



## Laxus (Mar 9, 2011)

_Harada_TEKKEN Katsuhiro Harada 
Yes. RT @jinblack Master Does exist more some lost son of the "perverted" Heihachi in the tekken world?_

Heihachi


----------



## Yulwei (Mar 9, 2011)

You'd think Kazuya and Lee would've spawned some bastards with Kazuya simply taking what he wants and Lee seeming to be a player [unless he's gay]


----------



## Bender (Mar 9, 2011)

Perfect image that describes the rivalry between the Jin and Hwoarang


----------



## Esura (Mar 9, 2011)

Repping you for the pic.

Funny pic.


----------



## Yulwei (Mar 9, 2011)

Have another one then


----------



## Bender (Mar 9, 2011)

Niiiice

+reps


----------



## Nathan Copeland (Mar 9, 2011)

Yulwei said:


> Have another one then



when i was little i reallly thought Lee was Trunks LoL


----------



## NeoKurama (Mar 9, 2011)

Hey, Jin, is CEO.   


Nathan Copeland said:


> when i was little i reallly thought Lee was Trunks LoL



 They do resemble one another.


----------



## Laxus (Mar 10, 2011)

_Harada_TEKKEN Katsuhiro Harada 
Hi. She is not apart kazuya soul. RT@6Drew9 who and what was Angel purpose in the Tekken story? all I hear is that she was apart kazuya soul_

That's interesting. So Angel wasn't part of Kazuya.


----------



## Yulwei (Mar 10, 2011)

That never made sense. Not only was Kazuya so evil that it was hard to believe that he was actually going through an internal battle at that time but his good side seems highly unlikely to manifest itself as a female


----------



## NeoKurama (Mar 10, 2011)

Wonder how he even opened up to Jun.


----------



## Yulwei (Mar 10, 2011)

IMO, he didn't. He saw what he wanted and took it or his Devil side did. Either which way there was no cuddling and pillow talk


----------



## NeoKurama (Mar 10, 2011)

Yeah, Kazuya wasn't that caring.


----------



## NeoKurama (Mar 11, 2011)

What if Lee, got some devil gene in him?


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 11, 2011)

Yulwei said:


> IMO, he didn't. He saw what he wanted and took it or his Devil side did. Either which way there was no cuddling and pillow talk



Speculation. The original T2 manual said that they were "attracted" to each other. And Harada has said before that Jun was not raped so until further confirmation you can assume it was consensual like in the anime movie


----------



## NeoKurama (Mar 11, 2011)

So, Kazuya did care a little for Jun?


----------



## Laxus (Mar 11, 2011)

In the T6 history movie he did say "Jun Kazama was so mysterious", he had some interest in her.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Mar 11, 2011)

Is Leo a boy or girl?


----------



## Laxus (Mar 11, 2011)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> Is Leo a boy or girl?



The world will never know


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Mar 11, 2011)

Well, whatever s/he is, their appearance reminds me a lot of Rock Howard.


----------



## Laxus (Mar 11, 2011)

In my opinion it's a girl that dresses up as a guy


----------



## Ice Prince (Mar 11, 2011)

Just an androgynous blonde guy in my opinion.  Every series seems to have the token blonde guy with a fem edge to some type of degree.  Lion in VF, Eliot in DoA, etc.

Namco apparently doesn't think the world of Tekken players can deal with a gender bending looking guy.  Sadly, they are probably right.  I don't see why it would be that big of an issue if Leo was simply a cross dressing girl.  It's easy enough to incorperate from a story perspective--unless of course, Leo was never meant to be a girl.  It's also probably why, for the past 2 games, Leo is simply Leo.  Not he or she.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 11, 2011)

NeoKurama said:


> So, Kazuya did care a little for Jun?



We don't know their extend of relationship, but there were feelings involved


----------



## Laxus (Mar 11, 2011)

Augh trying to ewgf after not playing the game for a while is difficult


----------



## Yulwei (Mar 11, 2011)

Inuhanyou said:


> Speculation. The original T2 manual said that they were "attracted" to each other. And Harada has said before that Jun was not raped so until further confirmation you can assume it was consensual like in the anime movie



The fact that you need to put "" around the word attracted should tell you everything you need to know. It wasn't as simple as rape but it wasn't a case of star crossed lovers. The most logical assumption is that their respective spiritual abilities interacted in some way that drew them together. Whether it was involuntary or voluntary on one, the other or both parties parts is unclear but seeing as Devil benefited more from the deal I'm inclined to believe that it was intentional on it's part. By benefit I mean Devil had a backup plan in the eventuality of Kazuya dying. Jun on the other hand got nothing other than a good hard rogering and a kid. She didn't redeem Kazuya or exorcise the Devil


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Mar 11, 2011)

I think it was more the pull of destiny that made them have sex.

The fates wanted Jin born.


----------



## Laxus (Mar 11, 2011)

I hope Harada makes it out alright with the quakes and things.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 11, 2011)

Yulwei said:


> The fact that you need to put "" around the word attracted should tell you everything you need to know. It wasn't as simple as rape but it wasn't a case of star crossed lovers. The most logical assumption is that their respective spiritual abilities interacted in some way that drew them together. Whether it was involuntary or voluntary on one, the other or both parties parts is unclear but seeing as Devil benefited more from the deal I'm inclined to believe that it was intentional on it's part. By benefit I mean Devil had a backup plan in the eventuality of Kazuya dying. Jun on the other hand got nothing other than a good hard rogering and a kid. She didn't redeem Kazuya or exorcise the Devil



We don't know anything about that time beyond vague interpretations from the manual and Harada's statements, so that is also speculation until we get any kind of actually concrete fact


----------



## Bender (Mar 11, 2011)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> Is Leo a boy or girl?



Leo is a girl

IIRC, Harada made her a girl but made her appearance like that of a boy to spark up a debate.


----------



## Esura (Mar 11, 2011)

Bender said:


> Leo is a girl
> 
> IIRC, Harada made her a girl but made her appearance like that of a boy to spark up a debate.


Harada never specified whether Leo is a boy or a girl, he kind of left it ambiguous.

I'm leaning towards Leo being a girl for H purposes though.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Mar 12, 2011)

Leo is a girl.


----------



## Bender (Mar 12, 2011)

See


----------



## Esura (Mar 12, 2011)

Wow....my sources are so off...

Well, I can fap to Leo now without questioning myself like I do with Poison.


----------



## NeoKurama (Mar 12, 2011)

I bet she is a girl. $25 anyone?


----------



## Laxus (Mar 12, 2011)

Poison     ?


----------



## Fireball (Mar 12, 2011)

Good ol' "Leo's gender" topic. Can't have a Tekken discussion without this...



Bender said:


> See




Oh, that's pretty old and wonky. Noodalls from Tekken Zaibatsu disproved all of that  in this thread.  

Truth is, Namco's stance on the subject of Leo's gender is still intentionally ambigous and that's probably never going to change. 




Esura said:


> Wow....my sources are so off...
> 
> Well, I can fap to Leo now without questioning myself like I do with Poison.



You fapped to a hermaphrodite.


----------



## Yulwei (Mar 12, 2011)

I don't see how you can fap to Leo anyway since he'd be a rather lacklustre female if he was one. A flat chest and boyish hips do not make good fap material. He's not even that pretty or cute


----------



## NeoKurama (Mar 12, 2011)

I wonder why they did this?


----------



## Laxus (Mar 12, 2011)

Did what, Leo?


Makes things a bit interesting.


Harada says he thinks he is alright btw


----------



## NeoKurama (Mar 12, 2011)

I smell another debate.


----------



## Laxus (Mar 12, 2011)

NeoKurama said:


> I smell another debate.


----------



## NeoKurama (Mar 12, 2011)

You people will stop using my sig.


----------



## Laxus (Mar 12, 2011)

NeoKurama said:


> You people will stop using my sig.


----------



## NeoKurama (Mar 12, 2011)

I see what you did there.


----------



## Esura (Mar 12, 2011)

Fireball said:


> Oh, that's pretty old and wonky. Noodalls from Tekken Zaibatsu disproved all of that  in this thread.
> 
> Truth is, Namco's stance on the subject of Leo's gender is still intentionally ambigous and that's probably never going to change.


So my sources was spot on! Groovy baby!



> You fapped to a hermaphrodite.


No I didn't. 



NeoKurama said:


> I see what you did there.




A new meme.


----------



## Bender (Mar 12, 2011)




----------



## Laxus (Mar 13, 2011)

Kazuya is awesome


----------



## NeoKurama (Mar 13, 2011)

T4. 
And everyone is jelly of my sig, I see.


----------



## Laxus (Mar 13, 2011)

I know right 
__________________


----------



## NeoKurama (Mar 13, 2011)

This should be called "NeoKurama Forums"
But, does anyone have a favorite costume from character?

Hworang karate costume in T3, was awesome.


----------



## Laxus (Mar 13, 2011)

Kazuya's T4 2nd costume was cool. Plus his purple suit and G-corp military gear in T6

Heihachis pimp outfit in T3 was cool as well
__________________


----------



## NeoKurama (Mar 13, 2011)

I forgot about the whole T6, G-corp outfit.


----------



## Laxus (Mar 13, 2011)

I was wanting to make a set with it, but I couldn't find any stocks for it
__________________


----------



## NeoKurama (Mar 13, 2011)

In the game, they all colors. Red, Green, Yellow, etc.


----------



## Laxus (Mar 13, 2011)

Yeah the customization in T6 was good. I wonder if in TTT2 it will be bigger  
__________________


----------



## Bender (Mar 13, 2011)

Yeah Heihachi's outfit in T3 was pimp


----------



## NeoKurama (Mar 13, 2011)

Hopefully, it is.


----------



## Laxus (Mar 13, 2011)

Just listening to the T4 soundtrack right now

I'm still willing to put some T6 songs in hd on youtube if you guys have any in particular you want
__________________


----------



## NeoKurama (Mar 13, 2011)

I don't matter.


----------



## Ice Prince (Mar 13, 2011)

Congrats to GM for winning Final Round.

Very nice Lee. XD


----------



## NeoKurama (Mar 13, 2011)

What if Lee became CEO of the Zaibatsu?


----------



## Ice Prince (Mar 13, 2011)

^It'd spice the story up.

Seriously, it just keeps on revolving between the same 3.  Lee technically is part of the family.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 14, 2011)

Lee's a punk bitch, nobody cares about him  that's why he isnt apart of the main story


----------



## Laxus (Mar 14, 2011)

As long as it's not Lars
__________________


----------



## Nathan Copeland (Mar 14, 2011)

Inuhanyou said:


> Lee's a punk bitch, nobody cares about him  that's why he isnt apart of the main story



Fuck you Lee is fuckin awesome 

Tekken 2 Lee >>>>>>>


----------



## Laxus (Mar 14, 2011)

I wish they would port T4 to psn
__________________


----------



## NeoKurama (Mar 14, 2011)

The whole Tekken package.


----------



## Laxus (Mar 14, 2011)

T2 is up there. I'm sure America got t3 as well. Obviously t5:dr is there. 

Pretty much leaves 1, 4 and TTT
__________________


----------



## NeoKurama (Mar 14, 2011)

I can get 2, 3, & 5 easily. My brother has 4. I can't find TTT anywhere.


----------



## Laxus (Mar 14, 2011)

I could get the games but I can't play them since I don't have  a PS2 
__________________


----------



## NeoKurama (Mar 14, 2011)

Lucky me, I guess.


----------



## Laxus (Mar 14, 2011)

.
__________________


----------



## NeoKurama (Mar 14, 2011)

Hey, if you wanna use my sig, at least make your words the color red.


----------



## Esura (Mar 14, 2011)

NeoKurama said:


> T4.
> And everyone is jelly of my sig, I see.





Its dat new meme mayn. 

I find myself posting this sig everywhere now when someone says something crazy...like Nina being hotter than Jun...some bullshit....


----------



## Laxus (Mar 15, 2011)

Kurama just jelly cuz he can only use one sig at time
__________________


----------



## NeoKurama (Mar 15, 2011)

Get off me, or I will call the devil out.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Mar 15, 2011)

Ya know, thinking about it, Tekken 4 was a very seriou sgame. Tekken 5 and 6 have had a lot of joke endings an dstorylines that didn't go anywhere.

Tekken 4 was all dramatic storylines, even with the minor characters.


----------



## NeoKurama (Mar 15, 2011)

Tekken 6 do have alot of joke endings.
Law.


----------



## Ice Prince (Mar 16, 2011)

That's one of the reasons I like T4 alot was because of how serious it was.  It had a good diversity of characters--not an overabundance like there is now.

Tiers were all messed up though.  The only ones who could really compete with Jin were Nina, Steve, and Lee for the most part.


----------



## Laxus (Mar 16, 2011)

I wonder how they managed story-wise to get from T4 to T5.


----------



## Bender (Mar 16, 2011)

NeoKurama said:


> Tekken 6 do have alot of joke endings.
> Law.



I liked Kuma's and Lee's ending more.

His catchphrase "Excellent" after screwing over Heihachi or someone else gets me every time.


----------



## Nathan Copeland (Mar 16, 2011)

Tekken 5 and 6 were shit

tekken 2 and 3 were the best

also notice how all endings in tekken 1 were canon


----------



## Nathan Copeland (Mar 16, 2011)

also it got real shitty when they made The mishimas win everything

Tekken - Kazuya

Tekken 2 - Heihachi

Tekken 3 - Paul Defeated Ogre but left, Jin Killed Ogre and won

Tekken 4 - Kazuya, But Jin pawns them anyway

Tekken 5 - Jin

Tekken 6 - Was there even a real tournement??? well anyway Jin and is magical pawnch owns Giant Chicken Boss


----------



## NeoKurama (Mar 16, 2011)

Nathan Copeland said:


> also it got real shitty when they made The mishimas win everything
> 
> Tekken - Kazuya
> 
> ...



 The stories are based on them. The rest are side characters, that we can enjoy. 
 I wish we knew more on G-Corporation, though.


----------



## VioNi (Mar 16, 2011)

Just dropping by to say hello everyone. (Hardcore Lili, Xiaoyu, Asuka, Alisa and Feng Wei fan)


----------



## NeoKurama (Mar 16, 2011)

I understand that Asuka.


----------



## VioNi (Mar 17, 2011)

^ Lol


----------



## Starrk (Mar 17, 2011)

Nathan Copeland said:


> also it got real shitty when they made The mishimas win everything
> 
> Tekken - Kazuya
> 
> ...



Paul is badass.


----------



## Laxus (Mar 17, 2011)

It's getting less and less about the tournament

In T6 there wasn't even a tournament, and in T5 Kazuya left halfway through, and Heihachi was asleep.


----------



## Bender (Mar 17, 2011)

^

Actually, I don't think Kazuya was in the Tekken 5 tournament. As his prologue stated G-corporation was his main target. If you ask me Tekken 6's purpose was for all the Tekken characters to get acquainted with each other. And IMO it was a brilliant game mode Harada made.


----------



## NeoKurama (Mar 18, 2011)

^^ I agree with Bender.


----------



## Esura (Mar 18, 2011)

Only thing I didn't like about Tekken 6's Scenario Campaign is that Lars is the main character. 

That said, they should implement something like this in Tekken 7 but bigger. Because of Scenario Campaign, I got a better grasp of the story unlike previous Tekken games, where only one or two endings are canonical and the rest are joke endings.


----------



## Laxus (Mar 18, 2011)

I can't say I'm a huge fan of SC in T6, but it's a step in a new direction that could be good.


----------



## NeoKurama (Mar 18, 2011)

It's only good online.


----------



## Laxus (Mar 18, 2011)

I've never done SC online, I suppose  it would be alot less frustrating


----------



## NeoKurama (Mar 18, 2011)

I like it.


----------



## Laxus (Mar 18, 2011)

I prefered the story telling in T4 and 5. Like a prologue, interlude, and ending.


----------



## VioNi (Mar 18, 2011)

I liked Tekken 4's storyline best even though Tekken 6 is okay in some aspects like Miguel, Leo, and a couple more people's stories.


----------



## NeoKurama (Mar 19, 2011)

Which storyline was better to you guys? T4, gets my vote.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 19, 2011)

i liked t4, but t5 was okay...T6 just kinda dashed it


----------



## Blade (Mar 19, 2011)

T4 and T5 easily.


----------



## Laxus (Mar 19, 2011)

T4's                  .


----------



## NeoKurama (Mar 19, 2011)

T6 felt rushed.


----------



## Yulwei (Mar 19, 2011)

Nina and Anna are both sporting


----------



## Blade (Mar 19, 2011)

Yulwei said:


> Nina and Anna are both sporting




Dat Nina and Anna.


----------



## GohanKun (Mar 19, 2011)

Need more Lili scans.

And Neo, I just saw your PSN message about RB2 trophies, we should help eachother out


----------



## Laxus (Mar 19, 2011)

RB2 trophies?


----------



## NeoKurama (Mar 19, 2011)

GohanKun said:


> And Neo, I just saw your PSN message about RB2 trophies, we should help eachother out


 Yeah, lol, I'm so close 88%   


Laxus said:


> RB2 trophies?


 Dragon Ball Raging Blast 2


----------



## VioNi (Mar 19, 2011)

Nina kicks ass. 

Have there been any Xiaoyu or Feng Wei scans yet?


----------



## NeoKurama (Mar 19, 2011)

They wanted to get the best out the way first.


----------



## VioNi (Mar 19, 2011)

Xiaoyu's awesome though...

WHAT CHU GOT AGAINST FENG?!


----------



## Laxus (Mar 19, 2011)

Feng is only only 26 but he looks like 40


----------



## NeoKurama (Mar 19, 2011)

VioNi said:


> Xiaoyu's awesome though...
> 
> WHAT CHU GOT AGAINST FENG?!



 He fucking with Asuka!!


----------



## Liverbird (Mar 19, 2011)

Hey do you guys play tekken 5 anymore ?


----------



## VioNi (Mar 19, 2011)

Laxus said:


> Feng is only only 26 but he looks like 40



...This is true.  At least he's manly though. 



NeoKurama said:


> He fucking with Asuka!!



SHE HAD IT COMIN!  

EDIT:

@ Fritz
I lost my T5 a looong time ago.  Can't help you there. But it was fun. ^^


----------



## Liverbird (Mar 19, 2011)

How unfortunate  I still play it, it's a great game, and I'm pretty good at it


----------



## NeoKurama (Mar 19, 2011)

Fritz said:


> Hey do you guys play tekken 5 anymore ?


 I never had it.  


VioNi said:


> ...This is true.  At least he's manly though.


 Feng.......   




> SHE HAD IT COMIN!


 She is a Kazama, they are nice people!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Liverbird (Mar 19, 2011)

NeoKurama said:


> I never had it.



That's a shame, it was great for PS2, and the character's attacks were a bit different from tekken 6, I mastered all the characters in tekken 5 though. But haven't played tekken 6 yet.


----------



## NeoKurama (Mar 19, 2011)

Fritz said:


> That's a shame, it was great for PS2, and the character's attacks were a bit different from tekken 6, I mastered all the characters in tekken 5 though. But haven't played tekken 6 yet.



 I only played the arcade version in a mall.


----------



## Liverbird (Mar 19, 2011)

NeoKurama said:


> I only played the arcade version in a mall.



I was promoted with all the characters in "Tekken Lord" rank, which was bloody hard.


----------



## NeoKurama (Mar 19, 2011)

Fritz said:


> I was promoted with all the characters in "Tekken Lord" rank, which was bloody hard.



 I can't even rank up in T6.


----------



## Liverbird (Mar 19, 2011)

NeoKurama said:


> I can't even rank up in T6.



Lol, you'll get better through practice  also, which character/s do you play better ?


----------



## Yulwei (Mar 19, 2011)

Did Asuka ever meet up with Feng because I'm certain that her interaction with him in her T5 story isn't canon and since then she seems to be more concerned with Jin and Lili keeps bothering her


----------



## NeoKurama (Mar 19, 2011)

Fritz said:


> Lol, you'll get better through practice  also, which character/s do you play better ?



 Jin, Hworang, & Kazuya.


----------



## Liverbird (Mar 19, 2011)

Yulwei said:


> Did Asuka ever meet up with Feng because I'm certain that her interaction with him in her T5 story isn't canon and since then she seems to be more concerned with Jin and Lili keeps bothering her



Hmm, nope they never met as far as I know, and I think I'm right. Although I know feng met lei wulong.

@neo - nice, jin was always a bit hard to play with, hworang wasn't so easy either, kazuya was ok, and he was pretty strong


----------



## Liverbird (Mar 19, 2011)

Yulwei said:


> Did Asuka ever meet up with Feng because I'm certain that her interaction with him in her T5 story isn't canon and since then she seems to be more concerned with Jin and Lili keeps bothering her



Hey, I'm sorry for the wrong info, it seems she met feng, I totally forgot  

Also, if you didn't know yet, Feng killed asuka's father, he was his master, to prove he succeeded him, he killed him, and asuka was seeking revenge


----------



## Nathan Copeland (Mar 19, 2011)

Fritz said:


> Hey, I'm sorry for the wrong info, it seems she met feng, I totally forgot
> 
> Also, if you didn't know yet, Feng killed asuka's father, he was his master, to prove he succeeded him, he killed him, and asuka was seeking revenge



No Feng killed His Master, He just attacked Asuka's Father Dojo and attacked him


----------



## Ice Prince (Mar 20, 2011)

Nina looks great!

I don't really want to pair her up with Anna though--I've always thought Nina and Raven would make an awesome tag team.  Story wise, they need to pair those two up as bodyguards for Jin or something. 

They did have their little meeting back in T5--I've wanted more ever since.

/rant


----------



## Yulwei (Mar 20, 2011)

Fritz said:


> Hey, I'm sorry for the wrong info, it seems she met feng, I totally forgot



When did she do it because I played Asuka in T5 and T6 and her only interaction with him was in T5 in a scene that I reckon is non canon. The fact that that she was wondering whether to go after Feng or go after Jin in her T6 prologue suggests the non canon nature of the T5 meeting


----------



## Liverbird (Mar 20, 2011)

Nathan Copeland said:


> No Feng killed His Master, He just attacked Asuka's Father Dojo and attacked him



It seems you're right, I saw Feng killing his master, and I saw Asuka wanting to fight Feng for revenge, which made me think his master was Asuka's father. But it seems they were two different persons, he just attacked Asuka's father but didn't kill him.


----------



## Laxus (Mar 20, 2011)

Asuka's father is still alive.


----------



## NeoKurama (Mar 20, 2011)

I wonder why he did it.


----------



## Laxus (Mar 20, 2011)

He's chasing Dragonfist or whatever you call it so he probably thought that would help him.


----------



## NeoKurama (Mar 20, 2011)

Makes sense. I wonder if we'll see Forrest Law again.


----------



## Yulwei (Mar 20, 2011)

I expect we'll only see him if they decide to retire Paul and those in his age group.Since that involves getting rid of people like Kazuya I reckon it'll be a cold day in hell when that happens


----------



## Laxus (Mar 20, 2011)

If they got rid of the likes of Kazuya you could count me out


----------



## Blade (Mar 20, 2011)

Laxus said:


> If they got rid of the likes of Kazuya you could count me out




You remember who is becoming then, the main character right?


----------



## Yulwei (Mar 20, 2011)

Kazuya is the new Heihachi and Heihachi is now a joke character


----------



## Laxus (Mar 20, 2011)

Blade said:


> You remember who is becoming then, the main character right?


Jin is dead and now Kazuya is the main character


That's just what happened 


Yulwei said:


> Kazuya is the new Heihachi and Heihachi is now a joke character



I know  you'd think they would give Heihachi the respect he deserves considering what he's done for the series


----------



## NeoKurama (Mar 20, 2011)

Heihachi became a joke T5.


----------



## Laxus (Mar 20, 2011)

Which is pretty sad especially when you look at he's T4 ending

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jCFp_hMNkWw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Kaitou (Mar 20, 2011)

NeoKurama said:


> I can't even rank up in T6.



I know, right? I am stuck with the silver plate ranks.


----------



## Yulwei (Mar 20, 2011)

Laxus said:


> Jin is dead and now Kazuya is the main character
> 
> 
> That's just what happened



I believe he's suggesting Lars is the new M.C.



> I know  you'd think they would give Heihachi the respect he deserves considering what he's done for the series



They should have killed him off but let's face it the fans couldn't handle it so they make him less and less story relevant and thus he becomes a joke character


----------



## Blade (Mar 20, 2011)

Laxus said:


> Jin is dead and now Kazuya is the main character
> 
> 
> That's just what happened





You are close but this isn't the true answer. I am gonna give you a hint.


He is the half bro of Kazuya.


----------



## NeoKurama (Mar 20, 2011)

Kuroba Kaitou said:


> I know, right? I am stuck with the silver plate ranks.



 The "dan" ones? I gave up.
I achieved platinum for it, now I play co-op to make new friends.
I want them to go deeper into Steve's, & Nina's relationship. 



Blade said:


> You are close but this isn't the true answer. I am gonna give you a hint.
> 
> 
> He is the half bro of Kazuya.



 Oooh, oooh, pick me, I know!!


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 21, 2011)

Fuck lars, Jin aint dead


----------



## VioNi (Mar 21, 2011)

The highest I ever got with anyone was Rogue with Alisa.  My internet connection was always crappy for some reason and I kept getting penalties for it. 

I hate when other people you're going against try to cheat and then you get penalized for it. That just suckz.

On T5 I had Xiaoyu as Tekken Lord, Asuka as Tekken Lord, Feng Wei as a Deity, and Lee Chaolan as a Deity. I was a proud kitty.  

I miss the old way of promotions. Online promotions suck ass.


----------



## Laxus (Mar 21, 2011)

I don't really like playing online so I only got to  1st dan


----------



## VioNi (Mar 21, 2011)

^ No shame in that. Online's awful unless you're just playing with a friend.


----------



## Nathan Copeland (Mar 21, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FXAbVZpKyTs&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]



Fuckin Epic


----------



## Laxus (Mar 21, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p-C5R-jrcxU[/YOUTUBE]

My favourite


----------



## NeoKurama (Mar 21, 2011)

I miss T2.


----------



## Hokage Minato (Mar 21, 2011)

Tekken 3 was so cool.


----------



## NeoKurama (Mar 21, 2011)

The best, IMO.


----------



## Hokage Minato (Mar 21, 2011)

Talking about Tekken 3 bring back good memories.


----------



## NeoKurama (Mar 21, 2011)

Hokage Minato said:


> Talking about Tekken 3 bring back good memories.



 Hell yeah!


----------



## NeoKurama (Mar 22, 2011)

Did anyone like Bob?


----------



## Helix (Mar 22, 2011)

I hate good Bob players. I don't know his moveset well enough to block against him.

Other than that, he is one of my least favorite characters. He doesn't have that much personality, in my opinion.


----------



## Laxus (Mar 22, 2011)

He's awfully quick for a guy his size


His ending was funny though


----------



## cnorwood (Mar 22, 2011)

TTT was the best tekken, best song is 
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UnwmyGwjBZQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Hokage Minato (Mar 22, 2011)

Bob is a funny and strange character to play.


----------



## Laxus (Mar 22, 2011)

cnorwood said:


> TTT was the best tekken, best song is
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UnwmyGwjBZQ[/YOUTUBE]


T4 had some good songs. Another I like was [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mLHg-WkrHTI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## cnorwood (Mar 22, 2011)

Its a tie between T4 and TTT for soundtrack


----------



## Laxus (Mar 22, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_pl3Ft2QR5U&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## NeoKurama (Mar 22, 2011)

cnorwood said:


> TTT was the best tekken, best song is
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UnwmyGwjBZQ[/YOUTUBE]


 That airport stage.  
Everyone loves that.  


Laxus said:


> T4 had some good songs. Another I like was [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mLHg-WkrHTI[/YOUTUBE]



 I like the way it plays when you defeat someone.


----------



## GohanKun (Mar 23, 2011)

My favorite songs are these two.

[YOUTUBE]FedhI9XohFk[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]Vv-4v7hZe7k[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 23, 2011)

I think T2 and T3 have it in for best soundtrack  then TTT, and Then T5, Then T1(cause a lot of T2 songs were recycled from T1) Then T4, Then T6


----------



## Hokage Minato (Mar 23, 2011)

My favorite song is Tekken 3 Jin Kazama's Theme and Tekken 5 Dragon's Nest.


----------



## GohanKun (Mar 23, 2011)

Tekken 5 imo, has the best soundtracks. Tekken 6 is quite dissapointing, haven't really played the others except 4 and 3 so I wouldn't know.


----------



## Laxus (Mar 23, 2011)




----------



## Hokage Minato (Mar 23, 2011)

Tekken Tag Tournament 2 will be so awesome.


----------



## Helix (Mar 23, 2011)

D'ah, thought it was a new trailer; it was just a translation. Oh well, still a very exciting trailer.


----------



## NeoKurama (Mar 23, 2011)

When does TTT2 come out?


----------



## Laxus (Mar 23, 2011)

It comes out in arcades this year


Console release hasn't been said


----------



## NeoKurama (Mar 23, 2011)

Arcade ones were enjoyable too.


----------



## Hokage Minato (Mar 23, 2011)

I want TT2.


----------



## NeoKurama (Mar 23, 2011)

Next year, consoles.


----------



## Hokage Minato (Mar 23, 2011)

Next year......


----------



## NeoKurama (Mar 23, 2011)

Lol. Does Lee have a sister?


----------



## Hokage Minato (Mar 23, 2011)

I don't think he have a sister.


----------



## NeoKurama (Mar 23, 2011)

I heard that her name was "Diane"


----------



## Hokage Minato (Mar 23, 2011)

Well we can only wait to see if that Diane exist.


----------



## Yulwei (Mar 23, 2011)

Lee doesn't have a sister of that I am certain. Am I the only one who thinks Lars would work a lot better as another bastard sired by Kazuya than he does as Heihachi's son


----------



## Hokage Minato (Mar 23, 2011)

Nope you are not the only one.


----------



## NeoKurama (Mar 23, 2011)

Yulwei said:


> Lee doesn't have a sister of that I am certain. Am I the only one who thinks Lars would work a lot better as another bastard sired by Kazuya than he does as Heihachi's son





Hokage Minato said:


> Nope you are not the only one.



 Lmao, Yes, he does not feel like Kazuya's half brother, or Heihachi's son.


----------



## Laxus (Mar 23, 2011)

I disagree


----------



## Hokage Minato (Mar 23, 2011)

Why do you disagree?


----------



## Laxus (Mar 23, 2011)

Because that's the kind of guy Heihachi is


Kazuya was too busy getting rebuilt and chasing ultimate power


----------



## Hokage Minato (Mar 23, 2011)

Yeah you are right.


----------



## Yulwei (Mar 23, 2011)

Heihachi seems just as keen on acquiring ultimate power and wiping out his troublesome offspring so neither of them seem like the type to go off somewhere and have a wild fling.

Finally, Lars seems to have more of a Jin like look and style about him than a Kazuya like one as such he feels more like Jin's half brother than his uncle.


----------



## Laxus (Mar 23, 2011)

Heihachi seems like the sort to enjoy himself though 


After T2 there was no-one that could threaten him or the zaibatsu for another 20 years or so, in that period of time he was pretty much the king. Can't blame him for going out and enjoying himself


----------



## NeoKurama (Mar 23, 2011)

Hokage Minato,What happened? You was just green.


----------



## Hokage Minato (Mar 23, 2011)

NeoKurama said:


> Hokage Minato,What happened? You was just green.


Then i will make it green again.


----------



## Yulwei (Mar 23, 2011)

Going by his endings he takes more pleasure in crushing his enemies utterly than he does the ladies but the timeline allows ample time for Heihachi to do the horizontal tango whilst leaving Kazuya little opportunity to melt some loins. Still Lars just doesn't seem badass enough to be Kazuya's half brother. I consider Lee much more of a threat than I do Lars


----------



## NeoKurama (Mar 23, 2011)

That's because Lee, is a bigger threat.


----------



## Laxus (Mar 23, 2011)

I don't think Lars should be in the story to be honest


----------



## Yulwei (Mar 23, 2011)

Then they clearly failed at what they were trying to do. The new protagonist shouldn't be outshone by a guy who's become a joke character and yet that's exactly what's happening. Such weakness can't have sprung from Heihachi's loins


----------



## NeoKurama (Mar 23, 2011)

Exatcly! A swedish tekken officer.   
 SMH


----------



## Hokage Minato (Mar 23, 2011)

Lars has to be in the story.
He is so cool.


----------



## Laxus (Mar 23, 2011)

What


----------



## NeoKurama (Mar 23, 2011)

He is a cool character, but not for Tekken.


----------



## Yulwei (Mar 23, 2011)

I'll tell you who needs to be more involved in the story. Asuka. Sakura isn't a serious character and has her rivalry with Karin and her "relationship" with Dan and yet she still manages to have significant interaction with Ryu. Why can't Asuka have the best of both worlds remaining a rival to Lili but also gatecrashing the Mishima family feud


----------



## Hokage Minato (Mar 23, 2011)

NeoKurama said:


> He is a cool character, but not for Tekken.


Yeah you are right.


----------



## NeoKurama (Mar 23, 2011)

King ticks me off on games.


----------



## Helix (Mar 23, 2011)

NeoKurama said:


> King ticks me off on games.



Don't worry. I got you.


----------



## Yulwei (Mar 24, 2011)

Harada has heard our cries. Devil Kazuya is now purple

I reckon I can live with the pants since I found naked Devil a tad disturbing and a tail is pointless unless it's animated. Only complaint I have is the wings could be a lot more animated

edit:


----------



## Hokage Minato (Mar 24, 2011)

King can defeat someone in just a few seconds.


----------



## VioNi (Mar 24, 2011)

While I can't play with Lars for the life of me, I like him. I think he's a nice add. I mean, Jin's slowly sinking deeper and deeper into crazy and it just seems fitting that a new hero for the series would emerge. It's like Tekken 2 to 3. Kazuya was the hero but then he started getting all crazy and then Jin comes in. I mean, Namco doesn't need to 'kill' Jin off like they did Kazuya for a while. They can introduce someone new and keep Jin. I think it shows that they're full of ideas instead of repeating the same thing over and over. It's nice how Lars is becoming the new hero but Jin still keeps his title. It's like Jin VS Kazuya and Lars VS Heihachi. It's interesting... at least to me.

Idk, I just like Lars.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 24, 2011)

Jin's a good person if one hasn't finished the scenario mode of T6 

It was all an act


----------



## NeoKurama (Mar 24, 2011)

I knew all along.


----------



## Blade (Mar 24, 2011)

Kazuya is also a good person.


----------



## NeoKurama (Mar 24, 2011)

Says who?


----------



## Blade (Mar 24, 2011)

Lars.


----------



## NeoKurama (Mar 24, 2011)

No one listens to Lars.


----------



## Blade (Mar 24, 2011)

How about Miguel?


----------



## NeoKurama (Mar 24, 2011)

I can't understand him without subtitles.


----------



## Blade (Mar 24, 2011)

.


----------



## Laxus (Mar 25, 2011)

Dead thread today


----------



## NeoKurama (Mar 28, 2011)

Yes, what happen?


----------



## Yulwei (Apr 2, 2011)

Here's a taste of the sort of special interaction we can expect between characters


----------



## Fireball (Apr 2, 2011)




----------



## Nois (Apr 2, 2011)

Fucking. Hate. Jinpachi


----------



## NeoKurama (Apr 2, 2011)

Jinpachi was annoying.


----------



## Nois (Apr 2, 2011)

He's like the hardest dude in Tekken for me

Seriously. I just put my Tekken 5 into the PS2, wanted to chill a bit after what... let's say several years of not playing a game like that at all. And I anihilated everything until I spent 20 minutes fucking refighting that geezer

I guess I'm just that lame with fighters these days


----------



## NeoKurama (Apr 2, 2011)

He has the devil. 
The horizon of Julia's tekken 6 ending is beautiful 
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sg25hdW-Wmo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Nois (Apr 2, 2011)

Shit looks awesome


----------



## NeoKurama (Apr 2, 2011)

It's a masterpiece.


----------



## Nathan Copeland (Apr 2, 2011)

They Should Remake Tekken 1-2 With up to date graphics and all that other shit just imagine them remaking the opnings

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p9_onuZruXw[/YOUTUBE]


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lJDN7JxWO90&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Nois (Apr 2, 2011)

Nathan speaks the truth. They should remake Tekken 1-3 though, imo.


----------



## Laxus (Apr 2, 2011)

They should re-release Tekken 1-4&tag on a single disk to promote TTT2


----------



## Nathan Copeland (Apr 2, 2011)

and plus everyone was like 18 and 20 during the 1st to games

Kazuya and lee and paul were 18 i think


----------



## NeoKurama (Apr 2, 2011)

A tekken feature? I would so get it.


----------



## Helix (Apr 3, 2011)

Not sure if posted, but: 

Eh, not much, but the winning poses are the best part of TTT for me.


----------



## NeoKurama (Apr 3, 2011)

They will be even better in TTT2.


----------



## Helix (Apr 3, 2011)

Finally, I can pull off iSW somewhat consistently now.


----------



## NeoKurama (Apr 4, 2011)

Has anyone experienced a person who hates Tekken?


----------



## Nois (Apr 4, 2011)

NeoKurama said:


> Has anyone experienced a person who hates Tekken?



I know some of the die hard Street Fighter fans can hate it.


----------



## Laxus (Apr 4, 2011)

NeoKurama said:


> Has anyone experienced a person who hates Tekken?





Nois said:


> I know some of the die hard Street Fighter fans can hate it.



Pretty  much this. I find more people dislike Street Fighter than Tekken.


----------



## Esura (Apr 4, 2011)

Nois said:


> I know some of the die hard Street Fighter fans can hate it.



Well I was a former die hard Street Fighter fan who absolutely adores Tekken.


My only problem is...I'm a straight up button masher in Tekken...well in 3D fighters in general. But I don't know where to start to get good at Tekken with Asuka anyways...


----------



## NeoKurama (Apr 4, 2011)

I experinced one just yesterday.


----------



## Esura (Apr 4, 2011)

Anyone still plays Tekken 6?


----------



## Nois (Apr 4, 2011)

Esura said:


> Well I was a former die hard Street Fighter fan who absolutely adores Tekken.
> 
> 
> My only problem is...I'm a straight up button masher in Tekken...well in 3D fighters in general. But I don't know where to start to get good at Tekken with Asuka anyways...



Dude idk if it's my damaged brain or some other shit, but Tekken 5 is just weirdly hard for me


----------



## NeoKurama (Apr 4, 2011)

Esura said:


> Anyone still plays Tekken 6?



It's gotten quite boring.


----------



## cnorwood (Apr 4, 2011)

I like both street fighter and tekken, I used to be a Die hard tekken fan, but over the years street fighter creeped up and over took me, now i am a much much much much much better tekken player than a street fighter player, but i think street fighter requires more skill in some aspects and i want to get better, tekken  made it so much eaiser, once you get an opponent in the air you can combo the fuck out of him, hopefully they do something to bring it back to tekken 5's level (except law, marshall law is better in tekken 6 than any other tekken game)


----------



## NeoKurama (Apr 4, 2011)

Yeah, that juggling shit gets annyoing. 
But, I am a fan of both, SF and Tekken.


----------



## Nois (Apr 4, 2011)

I think imma get me SFII now

Also, I seriously need to train in Tekken, I suck so much I get killed on Easy mode


----------



## NeoKurama (Apr 4, 2011)

I haven't played it in a while.


----------



## Helix (Apr 4, 2011)

Esura said:


> Anyone still plays Tekken 6?



I started back up recently. I went about 35-6 yesterday. Being Marauder myself, I fought this Marauder Eddy player as well. He got me twice and put me at a demotion risk later... I hate Eddy players, well the ones that are actually good with him. It is not exactly the best matchup for King, since he likes to dance around on the ground.

I just want to get King to Warrior rank and retire him from online.


----------



## Esura (Apr 4, 2011)

Any good Asuka players here who could teach me some stuff?


----------



## NeoKurama (Apr 4, 2011)

Any news on TTT2?


----------



## Laxus (Apr 5, 2011)

Not  much.


----------



## NeoKurama (Apr 5, 2011)

Damn.


----------



## Helix (Apr 5, 2011)

Esura said:


> Any good Asuka players here who could teach me some stuff?



You could always use .


----------



## NeoKurama (Apr 5, 2011)

Wow, a combo thread.


----------



## Nois (Apr 5, 2011)

I suck so much in those games
*goes to practice*


----------



## NeoKurama (Apr 5, 2011)

How did you guys find out about Tekken?
I was like maybe 5 years old when I got Tekken 2. My parents knew I loved fighting games, so they randomly picked this out for me.


----------



## Laxus (Apr 5, 2011)

Learning the difficult moves in Tekken is part of the fun.


----------



## NeoKurama (Apr 5, 2011)

Mastered a 10 hit combo?


----------



## Laxus (Apr 5, 2011)

Never bothered mastering one.

I've done one a few times before but I was more interested in learning ewgf


----------



## NeoKurama (Apr 5, 2011)

I tried with Paul. Couldn't even get six hits.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Apr 5, 2011)

I wanna kick somebodies ass in T5DR any takers?


----------



## NeoKurama (Apr 5, 2011)

I don't even have it. You extremely lucky.


----------



## Esura (Apr 5, 2011)

Inuhanyou said:


> I wanna kick somebodies ass in T5DR any takers?



Why is you still playing that when you have Tekken 6?


----------



## NeoKurama (Apr 5, 2011)

Sometimes, playing the older games are fun, too.


----------



## Helix (Apr 5, 2011)

T5DR is pure eyecandy since it is 1080p. I do like it better than Tekken 6, but it is outdated now. I have to admit my T5DR King sucks horribly compared to my Tekken 6 King. King has a shitload of new tricks and adjustments to his previous moves that really improved him. I do not think I could even go back.


----------



## NeoKurama (Apr 5, 2011)

I never tried it. Anybody tried T6BR?


----------



## Helix (Apr 5, 2011)

^Well, T6BR is the one that is on all of the consoles.


----------



## NeoKurama (Apr 5, 2011)

I thought it was just PSP.


----------



## Helix (Apr 5, 2011)

PSP included. Blood Rebellion added Alisa and Lars, so they wouldn't be in the console versions if it wasn't the BR edition.


----------



## NeoKurama (Apr 5, 2011)

Oh, yeah, they are in the console versions. Wonder if they will be in the next.


----------



## Laxus (Apr 6, 2011)

I imagine so.


----------



## NeoKurama (Apr 6, 2011)

I wanna know more about Ling Xiayou.


----------



## Fireball (May 11, 2011)

_"Directed by Youichi Mouri, the same man behind the TEKKEN 5 & TEKKEN 6 opening cinematics, with screenplay by Dai Sato from Cowboy Bebop and Ghost in the Shell: Stand Alone Complexfame… this action packed film is filled with all star talent, including CG production from Digital Frontier, the artists behind Capcom’s Resident Evil: Degeneration CG feature! TEKKEN: BLOOD VENGEANCE is slated for a *SUMMER 2011* release! Make sure you check the below links for continued updates!"
_
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IPT_qqJ12s4&feature=channel_video_title[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 11, 2011)

finally got tekken 6 a week ago.

been trying to remember kazuya's moveset


----------



## Helix (May 11, 2011)

Fireball said:


> _"Directed by Youichi Mouri, the same man behind the TEKKEN 5 & TEKKEN 6 opening cinematics, with screenplay by Dai Sato from Cowboy Bebop and Ghost in the Shell: Stand Alone Complexfame? this action packed film is filled with all star talent, including CG production from Digital Frontier, the artists behind Capcom?s Resident Evil: Degeneration CG feature! TEKKEN: BLOOD VENGEANCE is slated for a *SUMMER 2011* release! Make sure you check the below links for continued updates!"
> _
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IPT_qqJ12s4&feature=channel_video_title[/YOUTUBE]



Is this a worldwide release? Only in Japan? Or what...


----------



## cnorwood (May 11, 2011)

Helix said:


> Is this a worldwide release? Only in Japan? Or what...



prob japan first, americas will probably get bundled with TTT2


----------



## NeoKurama (May 11, 2011)

Japan always come first.


----------



## VioNi (May 11, 2011)

Fireball said:


> _"Directed by Youichi Mouri, the same man behind the TEKKEN 5 & TEKKEN 6 opening cinematics, with screenplay by Dai Sato from Cowboy Bebop and Ghost in the Shell: Stand Alone Complexfame? this action packed film is filled with all star talent, including CG production from Digital Frontier, the artists behind Capcom?s Resident Evil: Degeneration CG feature! TEKKEN: BLOOD VENGEANCE is slated for a *SUMMER 2011* release! Make sure you check the below links for continued updates!"
> _
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IPT_qqJ12s4&feature=channel_video_title[/YOUTUBE]



Xiaoyu and Alisa look so cute riding panda together. pek 

I hope it comes to US.


----------



## Keollyn (May 11, 2011)

I swear I'm going to get rusty in this game soon. I miss my T6.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (May 11, 2011)

I'd hope this becomes a theatrical release, better than that shitty live-action adaptation. You know, I think the poor work of the live-action movie may have been a driving force in creating the upcoming one, considering the game director's displeasure with the movie and the contract with it.


----------



## Esura (May 11, 2011)

Fireball said:


> _"Directed by Youichi Mouri, the same man behind the TEKKEN 5 & TEKKEN 6 opening cinematics, with screenplay by Dai Sato from Cowboy Bebop and Ghost in the Shell: Stand Alone Complexfame? this action packed film is filled with all star talent, including CG production from Digital Frontier, the artists behind Capcom?s Resident Evil: Degeneration CG feature! TEKKEN: BLOOD VENGEANCE is slated for a *SUMMER 2011* release! Make sure you check the below links for continued updates!"
> _
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IPT_qqJ12s4&feature=channel_video_title[/YOUTUBE]



Holy fucking shit...I just jizzed my pants! Day one buy when it comes over seas.

Why the fuck wont Capcom do a CG for SF? Fuck all these shitty animations Capcom has been doing.



VioNi said:


> Xiaoyu and Alisa look so cute riding panda together. pek


It would be more cute if it was the other way around.


----------



## Helix (May 12, 2011)

Esura said:


> It would be more cute if it was the other way around.



Panda riding Alisa and Xiaoyu?


----------



## Keollyn (May 12, 2011)

Them furry advocates :33


----------



## Esura (May 12, 2011)

Helix said:


> Panda riding Alisa and Xiaoyu?



Exactly....picture it...






.....then fap. 



Keollyn said:


> Them furry advocates :33



That would technically be beastiality.


----------



## VioNi (May 12, 2011)

Helix said:


> Panda riding Alisa and Xiaoyu?



 That's what I thought too!





> Exactly....picture it...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I... I just can't.


----------



## Keollyn (May 12, 2011)

If you say so Esuna. You're the expert


----------



## Esura (May 12, 2011)

Keollyn said:


> If you say so *Esuna*. You're the expert



Seriously? Even though I actually based my username off the spell Esuna from the FF series but how did you mess that up? 

And I'm an expert on futa, not beasty.


I hope someone rips that movie and translate it for overseas when it comes out in Japan, and if its not expensive, I'll buy it when it comes out overseas like a year or so later. I did that with Advent Children.


----------



## Spirit King (May 12, 2011)

Tekken CGI move trailer FUCK YEAH, someone got it right.


----------



## Keollyn (May 12, 2011)

Sure you aren't Esuna.


----------



## Blade (May 14, 2011)

About the Tekken CGI movie, well just fucking awesome.


----------



## NeoKurama (May 14, 2011)

My Tekken thread! :33


----------



## Blade (May 14, 2011)

Your thread seems is 'alive'.


----------



## NeoKurama (May 14, 2011)

It is. 

Keollyn, could have sworn you're sig was different two seconds ago.


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 14, 2011)

i want xiao in the movie


----------



## Pain In The Ass (May 20, 2011)

I recently platinum'd Tekken 6 and despite me sucking a great deal at this game, I still found it entertaining. some of the characters' ending movies were hilarious, like that sumo guy who tried to take that evil power to himself and grew wings but couldn't fly lol


----------



## Bender (May 20, 2011)

Inuhanyou said:


> i want xiao in the movie



She is in the movie


----------



## VioNi (May 20, 2011)

Yay for Xiaoyu!


----------



## Esura (May 20, 2011)

Xiaoyu is in the beginning of the damn trailer.


----------



## NeoKurama (May 21, 2011)

Tekken 6 was my first platinum.


----------



## Esura (May 21, 2011)

NeoKurama said:


> Tekken 6 was my first platinum.



How the fuck you do that!?


----------



## Laxus (May 22, 2011)

NeoKurama said:


> Tekken 6 was my first platinum.



Same here


People should post more in the Tekken FC. It's a shame that there are a decent number of Tekken fans here but no-one posts there


----------



## NeoKurama (May 22, 2011)

Esura said:


> How the fuck you do that!?


It wasn't easy, but thanks to online co-op, I pulled it off.


Laxus said:


> Same here
> 
> 
> People should post more in the Tekken FC. It's a shame that there are a decent number of Tekken fans here but no-one posts there


It is, but no one be posting in it. So, it won't show up in my usercp.


----------



## Laxus (May 22, 2011)

This is it ....


----------



## NeoKurama (May 22, 2011)

And look at that. 12 pages, when others have like, 100's. Some Tekken fans they are.


----------



## Laxus (May 22, 2011)

I know. And it was started at 2006 as well


----------



## NeoKurama (May 22, 2011)

Just the two of us isn't enough.


----------



## Laxus (May 22, 2011)

What we need is an army


----------



## NeoKurama (May 22, 2011)

True. Nice Kazuya set, btw.


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 22, 2011)

I like how they remixed the original tag's theme music for Tag 2 

Anyone wanna hit me up for a T6 match? I got it for 360 and PS3


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (May 22, 2011)

This thread is like a bazillion times more active than the FC anyway.


----------



## Esura (May 22, 2011)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> This thread is like a bazillion times more active than the FC anyway.



It really is...


----------



## NeoKurama (May 22, 2011)

And it's gonna stay that way, & we get post counts. 

I suck in Tekken 6.


----------



## Helix (May 22, 2011)

I think I am rusty as hell in Tekken by now.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (May 22, 2011)

I was never very good at it. I'm decent enough to make i through on Normal but I don't really care enough to try it on Hard or anything. I just play it to have fun.


----------



## Laxus (May 22, 2011)

When first started playing Tekken I wasn't very good at it, but the story keep me interested

I only play as one character though


NeoKurama said:


> True. Nice Kazuya set, btw.



Thanks. Good Kazuya stocks are hard to come by, most of the stuff I use is the official art


----------



## NeoKurama (May 22, 2011)

I remember my first reactions when I played my first Tekken game.


----------



## Esura (May 22, 2011)

Laxus said:


> Thanks. *Good Kazuya stocks are hard to come by*, most of the stuff I use is the official art



Since when? Just go to Safe/Gelbooru.


----------



## Laxus (May 23, 2011)

I tried both and the only thing I could find was Kazuya having sex with Jun


----------



## NeoKurama (May 23, 2011)

Spitting image.


----------



## NeoKurama (May 25, 2011)

Got back in the spirit and played T6 today. Everything is coming back.


----------



## Esura (May 25, 2011)

Laxus said:


> I tried both and the only thing I could find was *Kazuya having sex with Jun*





They need to show this in game though.


----------



## NeoKurama (May 25, 2011)

You perv. 


I wanna see JinXJulia happen. :WOW


----------



## Esura (May 25, 2011)

Jin x Julia? They don't even interact in the story.


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 25, 2011)

That's even worse than the movie with christie jin, both of those make no goddamn sense! Xiaojin for me


----------



## Esura (May 25, 2011)

Inuhanyou said:


> That's even worse than the movie with christie jin, both of those make no goddamn sense! Xiaojin for me



Yeah that was some bullshit.

I'm also pissed off that they made Christie white. Yeah, the person they had playing her was hot, but she looked absolutely nothing like Christie.

Xiaojin is the only damn near canonical pairing besides the obvious Kazuya x Jun. Watch their be another 10 year time skip in Tekken 8 or something with you playing as the son of Xiaojin.


----------



## Bender (May 25, 2011)

NeoKurama said:


> You perv.
> 
> 
> I wanna see JinXJulia happen. :WOW



Jin X Julia  Jin X Xiao 

don't care

Although, I don't see Jin X Julia happening ever considering he's her enemy.


----------



## Esura (May 25, 2011)

Julia always have the most stupid storylines and endings though. They literally go like...

"OOOOO!!! I'M GOING TO SAVE THIS TREE SO I'M GOING TO FIGHT IN THIS TOURNAMENT!!!"

Every game. 

If it wasn't for her being hot and me liking her playstyle, she would have been a waste of slot.


----------



## NeoKurama (May 25, 2011)

And I we didn't see KazuyaXJun, either.


----------



## Esura (May 25, 2011)

NeoKurama said:


> And I we didn't see KazuyaXJun, either.



Are you referring to them fucking in game in a FMV or just fucking period storyline-wise...because we know they fucked at one point...Jin is proof.


----------



## NeoKurama (May 25, 2011)

FMV???


----------



## Esura (May 25, 2011)

NeoKurama said:


> FMV???



Full motion video...what cut scenes were called back in the day.


----------



## NeoKurama (May 25, 2011)

Oh, storyline, then.


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 25, 2011)

the anime had a pretty good kazuya jun setup thar


----------



## NeoKurama (May 25, 2011)

Vegeta look alike.


----------



## Esura (May 25, 2011)

Inuhanyou said:


> the anime had a pretty good kazuya jun setup thar



I liked the anime version of the Jun x Kazuya relationship better than those theories of Jun having a quicky with Kazuya because of the Devil or Jun getting raped by Kazuya. Unfortunately, Harada said thats not what happened (fortunately she wasn't raped either he said).

The anime version of their relationship, until Harada stated otherwise, I always felt was canonical. It just fits...but no Namco wants to make Kazuya a soulless beast....


----------



## NeoKurama (May 25, 2011)

I need to rewatch it.


----------



## Yulwei (May 26, 2011)

Esura said:


> I liked the anime version of the Jun x Kazuya relationship better than those theories of Jun having a quicky with Kazuya because of the Devil or Jun getting raped by Kazuya. Unfortunately, Harada said thats not what happened (fortunately she wasn't raped either he said).
> 
> The anime version of their relationship, until Harada stated otherwise, I always felt was canonical. It just fits...but no Namco wants to make Kazuya a soulless beast....



Based on Harada's words it seems to have been a quicky whilst they were both under the influence of the Devil. Seeing as Jun has held Devil at bay, I'd say if there was any willing party it was probably her.


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 26, 2011)

I dunno about that, i would like to hope that Kazuya could be persuaded to give up his evil ways, but i guess xiao is the candidate for jin instead :/


----------



## Yulwei (May 26, 2011)

Current Jin seems way too mature for Xiaoyu. If she grows up a bit I can see it happening but as she is now it seems like a mismatch unless underneath it all Jin is still the same guy he was in T3


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 26, 2011)

Well we don't know exactly what has happened to her beyond a comic relief ending. They're the same age so i doubt that maturity has anything to do with it. Xiao is actually quite mature if Tekken 4 and The new movie have anything to say about it, she just isnt treated in that manner by the staff which i've been wanting to see


----------



## Yulwei (May 26, 2011)

For the most part most of the good things T4 did have been undone. That being said in T4 wasn't Xioaoyu's goal to build an amusement park. That's hardly the most serious goal in the world. I'd say she was most serious in T5 when she was trying to resolve the Mishima curse but that resulted in a joke ending which if canon actually makes her the cause of it all. In T6 she seems to continue this trend but this time focused on Jin rather than the Mishima's as a whole. She proves remarkably ineffective at even getting into contact with Jin much less moving him with her actions or words. 

Jun had precious little effect on Kazuya but the little she did was enough to make him lose to Heihachi. Jin just went on with his plans despite all of Ling's best efforts


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 26, 2011)

Well hopefully she'll get more spotlight in future installments, but personally i think she has a great position of attack, or the best chance out of anyone rather


----------



## Yulwei (May 26, 2011)

I'd say the people in the best position to attack are Jin's inner circle. That's Eddy, Nina and to an extent Lars. I didn't like Scenario Campaign but I can see how Lars could've come so close to undoing Jin's plans. Jin may have feelings for Ling but not only does he not want her to get caught in the crossfire he also doesn't want to risk continuing the Mishima bloodline.  

Personally, I'd like Asuka to figure out her Devil suppression powers and then team up with Ling to save Jin and end the whole feud between generations.


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 26, 2011)

As far as i know he doesn't have that inner circle or the Zaibatsu anymore right? :S He saved the world by sacrificing himself to kill Azazel and turned up in an empty place. Surely someone has filled the space since he's been gone, and who has he encountered -winknudge-


----------



## Yulwei (May 26, 2011)

I forget who found him. I'm sure Raven was there but I don't recall who else. Either which way we all know Kazuya's going to take over the Mishima Zaibatsu and Jin will be a good guy again trying to take down a huge corporation by himself. I'd prefer if he did it with Asuka and/or Ling


----------



## NeoKurama (May 26, 2011)

Jin and Asuka fighting side by side will be good. Imagine if she had some Devil Gene.


----------



## Laxus (May 26, 2011)

Guys I just redid the Tekken FC. Go take a look at it


----------



## NeoKurama (May 26, 2011)

It will still be the same.


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 26, 2011)

NeoKurama said:


> Jin and Asuka fighting side by side will be good. Imagine if she had some Devil Gene.



she is a kazama, she has no devil gene  


i would prefer a ling and jin matchup like i say


----------



## NeoKurama (May 26, 2011)

We all have fanfictions. 

JinXXiao.


----------



## cnorwood (May 26, 2011)

IM lovin TTT2 kazuya and devil are the same character and can transform mid fight..................so far


----------



## NeoKurama (May 26, 2011)

cnorwood said:


> IM lovin TTT2 kazuya and devil are the same character and can transform mid fight..................so far


 Who are you telling? I'm so hyped!


----------



## cnorwood (May 26, 2011)

NeoKurama said:


> Who are you telling? I'm so hyped!


I Liked TTT how you can just run through arcade mode with just kazuya


----------



## VioNi (May 26, 2011)

NeoKurama said:


> We all have fanfictions.
> 
> JinXXiao.



LarsXAlisa>>>>JinXXiao  

JK They're both favs of mine. 




> Jin and Asuka fighting side by side will be good. Imagine if she had some Devil Gene.



I like this. 

I want to see Steve team up with Hwoarang. They make a nice team.


----------



## Yulwei (May 26, 2011)

The theory is ridiculous but if Asuka had to have any sort of Gene I'd prefer it be the Angel Gene

As far as Steve goes I'd like them to retcon that crap about Nina being indifferent to having a son. You don't just brush under the carpet such a great opportunity for character development.


----------



## NeoKurama (May 26, 2011)

Angel Gene. You fight. I wanna learn Steve's past a lil more.


----------



## cnorwood (May 26, 2011)

Yulwei said:


> The theory is ridiculous but if Asuka had to have any sort of Gene I'd prefer it be the Angel Gene
> 
> As far as Steve goes I'd like them to retcon that crap about Nina being indifferent to having a son. You don't just brush under the carpet such a great opportunity for character development.



Nina is a cold blooded killer and one day she figures out she has a son, who she happens to be roughly the same age (biologically). I really dont see why she would start to be a caring mother


----------



## NeoKurama (May 26, 2011)

Nina isn't the type of person to do that.
At least she isn't like Kazuya, who is trying to kill his offspring.


----------



## cnorwood (May 26, 2011)

NeoKurama said:


> Nina isn't the type of person to do that.
> At least she isn't like Kazuya, who is trying to kill his offspring.



But kazuya is the best (character wise) character in tekken


----------



## Yulwei (May 26, 2011)

cnorwood said:


> Nina is a cold blooded killer and one day she figures out she has a son, who she happens to be roughly the same age (biologically). I really dont see why she would start to be a caring mother



I don't expect her to become a loving mother but I expect her to feel something and her character to develop from there.

Look at King and Marduk. Them becoming friends was an unexpected and for some an undesirable outcome but at least it was some sort of resolution. Nina shrugging her shoulders and saying she doesn't care isn't a resolution it's them ignoring the issue. Even if Nina has no feelings for Steve what about Steve's thoughts about her. There's no reason for them to ignore those and mix him up in the antics of Paul and Law.


----------



## cnorwood (May 26, 2011)

Yulwei said:


> I don't expect her to become a loving mother but I expect her to feel something and her character to develop from there.
> 
> Look at King and Marduk. Them becoming friends was an unexpected and for some an undesirable outcome but at least it was some sort of resolution. Nina shrugging her shoulders and saying she doesn't care isn't a resolution it's them ignoring the issue. Even if Nina has no feelings for Steve what about Steve's thoughts about her. There's no reason for them to ignore those and mix him up in the antics of Paul and Law.


true about the paul and law part but again ninas probably one of the colder people in tekken sans kazuya
king-IIRC like king 1, king 2 took care of orphans, and is generally a loving character, his relationship with marduk isnt that suprising.
Nina on the other hand, is just a murderer for hire, she doesnt share any relationships with anyone


----------



## NeoKurama (May 26, 2011)

Not even for Anna. Nina is just independent. She should has some feelings for someone, other than her dad. (Not like that).


----------



## Yulwei (May 26, 2011)

cnorwood said:


> true about the paul and law part but again ninas probably one of the colder people in tekken sans kazuya
> king-IIRC like king 1, king 2 took care of orphans, and is generally a loving character, his relationship with marduk isnt that suprising.
> Nina on the other hand, is just a murderer for hire, she doesnt share any relationships with anyone



If that's the way they want to go then Nina is a lesser character for it. An emotionless killing machine is boring. Something like that has only 2 roles in the story, to be beaten by a good guy or to thaw out and become something more akin to a normal human being. Namco decided to choose neither and now we've got a character stuck in a rut and their act is starting to get old.


----------



## NeoKurama (May 26, 2011)

We will just have to wait & see how she will turn out in T7.


----------



## Esura (May 26, 2011)

NeoKurama said:


> Not even for Anna. Nina is just independent. She should has some feelings for someone, other than her dad. *(Not like that)*.



Not to indulge in my...adventurous imagination but...I believe that may have actually happened.


----------



## NeoKurama (May 26, 2011)

Esura said:


> Not to indulge in my...adventurous imagination but...I believe that may have actually happened.



What goes on in you peoples minds'!?


----------



## Esura (May 26, 2011)

NeoKurama said:


> What goes on in you peoples minds'!?



i*c*st is actually one of my favorite fetishes in hentai (not in real life...just to make that plain and clear).

But I digress....Jin x Jun FTW!


----------



## Yulwei (May 26, 2011)

If anyone has Oedipus complex it's Jin. Heck he even wants to kill his father. It's right out of the textbook


----------



## NeoKurama (May 26, 2011)

Esura said:


> * i*c*st is actually one of my favorite fetishes in hentai*


Ok, we have something in common.  


> (not in real life...just to make that plain and clear).


God, no! 



> But I digress....Jin x Jun FTW!



Not quite right.


But Nina will gain some feelings for someone, hopefully.


----------



## Fireball (Jun 7, 2011)

JP

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lUD3prdAkRg&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]

EN DUB

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wAQ-nHNZj8A&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]




> "The cast for the upcoming CG animation film TEKKEN Blood Vengeance, to be shown summer of 2011 in the U.S. and Sept. 3 in Japan, has been announced! LING XIAOYU Maya Sakamoto, from Evangelion: 2.0 You Can (Not) Advance (Mari Illustrious Makinami) ALISA BOSCONOVITCH Yuki Matsuoka, from Bleach (Orihime Inoue) SHIN KAMIYA Mamoru Miyano, from Death Note (Light Yagami) KAZUYA MISHIMA Masanori Shinohara, from The Best House 123 (Narration) JIN KAZAMA Isshin Chiba, from Case Closed (Detective Chiba) NINA WILLIAMS Atsuko Tanaka, from Ghost in the Shell series (Motoko Kusanagi) ANNA WILLIAMS Akeno Watanabe, from To Love-Ru (Rito Yuki) (and more...) Ling Xiaoyu voice actor Maya Sakamoto, who received the 2010 Famitsu Female Character Voice Award, is known not only for her work in voice acting, but also in theater and music. Portraying Shin Kamiya, an all new character created for the movie, is Mamoru Miyano. Miyano, especially popular among female fans, is best known for his role of Light Yagami in Death Note. Popular and experienced, these two join a lineup that breathe life into the unique characters of Tekken and are sure to please fans of the series. Music will be done by Hitoshi Sakimoto, famous for his work on Ogre Battle and Final Fantasy Tactics. Youichi Mouri, Director ?There is a lot conveyed in the facial animation of the CG, so I was a bit worried going into voice recording initially, but everyone was extremely talented. Character lines, emotion, individual characteristics ? all were delivered perfectly. About Maya Sakamoto?s performance of Ling Xiaoyu: ?Thanks to Maya Sakamoto?s voice work, Xiaoyu really is portrayed as the positive, free-spirited high school girl that is also both strong but compassionate.? About Mamoru Miyano?s performance of Shin Kamiya: ?I believe that Mamoru Miyano?s individual flavor works well, portraying a boy who is simple, gentle, and intelligent, but with a hint of a dark atmosphere to him.?



In Europe the movie will come in a bundle with a HD remake of the Ps2 classic game _Tekken Tag Tournament_.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JcS3VNf6Nzw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jun 7, 2011)

Fuck that, it better come to the US too or Hadara will be emailed a suspicious package with powder inside


----------



## Helix (Jun 7, 2011)

Fireball said:


> JP
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lUD3prdAkRg&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> ...



Holy shiiiiiiiiiit. Will the Europe version have subtitles for the movie?


----------



## Yulwei (Jun 7, 2011)

The movie doesn't look like it can be canon. I've never been big on the whole Japanese voices are better than English voices but with Kazuya I may just make an exception. 

HD Tekken Tag seems like a way to insure the DVD sells even if it turns out to be absolute shit


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jun 7, 2011)

Yulwei said:


> The movie doesn't look like it can be canon. I've never been big on the whole Japanese voices are better than English voices but with Kazuya I may just make an exception.
> 
> HD Tekken Tag seems like a way to insure the DVD sells even if it turns out to be absolute shit



that's not true really, we could have a situation where all of the endings in T6 are wrong and we get some kind of combination that fits with this movie series.


----------



## Yulwei (Jun 7, 2011)

T6's story has got nothing to do with the endings that's scenario campaigns job


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 24, 2011)

I'm keeping this thread alive!
I don't care if I have to spam it myself!


----------



## Esura (Jul 24, 2011)

I hope Tekken Hybrid has online play for TTTHD.


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 24, 2011)

What is Tekken Hybrid?


----------



## Fireball (Jul 24, 2011)

Esura said:


> I hope Tekken Hybrid has online play for TTTHD.



According to Harada it won't.


----------



## Esura (Jul 24, 2011)

The fuck? You NF's big Tekken fan and you don't know about Hybrid? 

Essentially, its Tekken: Blood Vengeance CG movie, TTT HD, and TTT2 Prologue (a pseudo demo) on one Bluray. Comes out in September I think.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oP9ZLNhEOc0[/YOUTUBE]

For PS3 owners only, however you can use the Blu ray in a regular Blu ray player and watch Blood Vengeance.

EDIT: No online? Awww...well its still a good deal though.


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 24, 2011)

I'm not the biggest fan.


----------



## Kanali (Jul 24, 2011)

I couldn't imagine dubbing Kazuya, Heihachi or Jin. One thing thats puzzled me when it comes to Tekken 5 and 6 though is that all the characters speak their native language with each other in cinematics, like Hwoarang speaking korean to Jin and Jin responding in Japanese. I miss Tekken 4 when they spoke in english when the characters didn't speak the same language


----------



## Esura (Jul 24, 2011)

Kanali said:


> I couldn't imagine dubbing Kazuya, Heihachi or Jin. One thing thats puzzled me when it comes to Tekken 5 and 6 though is that all the characters speak their native language with each other in cinematics, like Hwoarang speaking korean to Jin and Jin responding in Japanese. I miss Tekken 4 when they spoke in english when the characters didn't speak the same language



Me too.

I actually wish they all spoke English in a way. It feels weird when I play Tekken 6 after playing damn near every new fighter out this gen.


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 24, 2011)

Kanali said:


> I couldn't imagine dubbing Kazuya, Heihachi or Jin. One thing thats puzzled me when it comes to Tekken 5 and 6 though is that all the characters speak their native language with each other in cinematics, like Hwoarang speaking korean to Jin and Jin responding in Japanese. I miss Tekken 4 when they spoke in english when the characters didn't speak the same language



I remember that parking lot scene.  
"So, what do you want?"

The big three having english voices? Straight.


----------



## Oppip (Jul 24, 2011)

I personally have only played Tekken 6 on the PSP so far and i'm thinking of looking more in to the games. I have a friend who's crazy about it though. He says that Tekken Dark Resurrection was better than 6.


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 24, 2011)

Lol, I believe T6 is better than T5, but those are opinions.

T3 was the best Tekken.


----------



## VioNi (Jul 24, 2011)

I liked it better when everyone spoke english too. 

This language thing is awfully funny though.


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 24, 2011)

Yukina looks so cute! 

When can play with Ling's best friend again?


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 24, 2011)

46 pages!


----------



## UsoppYusukeLuffy (Jul 24, 2011)

I miss Lie's Engrish voice


----------



## VioNi (Jul 24, 2011)

NeoKurama said:


> Yukina looks so cute!
> 
> When can play with Ling's best friend again?




She is cute! pek


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 24, 2011)

UsoppYusukeLuffy said:


> I miss Lie's Engrish voice


I was like wtf? Why are japanese, koreans, & others getting english voices?!  


VioNi said:


> She is cute! pek



Who the new girl, and why is she in Yukina's spot?


----------



## Esura (Jul 24, 2011)

Who the fuck is Yukina?


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 24, 2011)

Esura said:


> Who the fuck is Yukina?


----------



## UsoppYusukeLuffy (Jul 24, 2011)

Esura said:


> Who the fuck is Yukina?


Wowwwwww time to look at more anime my friend


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 24, 2011)

I hope she is just trolling.


----------



## Esura (Jul 24, 2011)

NeoKurama said:


> I hope she he is just trolling.


I have no clue who is Yukina? I know of Shiwasu no Okina but not of a Yukina? She is a JAV actress?


----------



## UsoppYusukeLuffy (Jul 24, 2011)

Esura said:


> I have no clue who is Yukina? I know of Shiwasu no Okina but not of a Yukina? She is a JAV actress?


Watch Yu Yu Hakusho bud
anyways what if Namco hits us with a Poison and makes Leo a transsexual?


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 24, 2011)

Esura said:


> I have no clue who is Yukina? I know of Shiwasu no Okina but not of a Yukina? She is a JAV actress?


She is from YYH. A classic, my 2nd favorite anime/mana. Better than the HST & other animes, imo.


UsoppYusukeLuffy said:


> Watch Yu Yu Hakusho bud
> anyways what if Namco hits us with a Poison and makes Leo a transsexual?


My heads hurts from thinking of it!!


----------



## Esura (Jul 24, 2011)

UsoppYusukeLuffy said:


> Watch Yu Yu Hakusho bud
> anyways what if Namco hits us with a Poison and makes Leo a transsexual?


Never watching it.

Doubt it. Namco don't troll like Capcom...at least when it comes to Tekken.


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 24, 2011)

Your lost.
Isn't Tekken their best selling?


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 25, 2011)

I heard some disturbing news about Jin.


----------



## VioNi (Jul 25, 2011)

NeoKurama said:


> I was like wtf? Why are japanese, koreans, & others getting english voices?!
> 
> 
> Who the new girl, and why is she in Yukina's spot?



She's Da Qiao and she's just as cute as Yukina.  

I love Yukina  Botan too.



UsoppYusukeLuffy said:


> Watch Yu Yu Hakusho bud
> anyways what if Namco hits us with a Poison and makes Leo a transsexual?



I think Leo's a boy. There was a official comic somewhere where he was Lili's servant or something and I think he had a crush on her.

Leo wants to be Lili's bitch. 



Esura said:


> Never watching it.
> 
> Doubt it. Namco don't troll like Capcom...at least when it comes to Tekken.



Capcom doesn't seem to give two shits about their fans.  I used to love them, now I barely care for Capcom at all. (I haven't brought any new games from Capcom since RE: Darkside Chronicles)


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 25, 2011)

I don't blame Leo. Although, Lili would be my bitch.


----------



## cnorwood (Jul 25, 2011)

there are no official comics to tekken.


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 25, 2011)

There isn't?  
Liar!  

I wish Tekken was an anime.


----------



## VioNi (Jul 25, 2011)

NeoKurama said:


> I don't blame Leo. Although, Lili would be my bitch.



Lili's aggressive Neo. You'd be in for it.  



cnorwood said:


> there are no official comics to tekken.



Really? But there was so many people claiming it...

Ah, maybe I should've dug deeper instead of falling, once again, into the whirls of rumors...


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 25, 2011)

I can handle that rich bitch.


----------



## cnorwood (Jul 25, 2011)

VioNi said:


> Really? But there was so many people claiming it...
> 
> Ah, maybe I should've dug deeper instead of falling, once again, into the whirls of rumors...



i actually said it wrong. 
what i really should say is that, there might be comics that are backed by namco. but none of them are canon to the story.


----------



## VioNi (Jul 25, 2011)

cnorwood said:


> i actually said it wrong.
> what i really should say is that, there might be comics that are backed by namco. but none of them are canon to the story.



Oh okay. 

I'd imagine it would be hard to match the story anyway.

Just look at the movie...  



> I can handle that rich bitch.



She's a rich bitch and a fucking big timer!  

Me and this song quoting has got to stop...

Neo, she would have your ass whipped in no time! Look at her! She's a giant!


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 25, 2011)

VioNi said:


> She's a rich bitch and a fucking big timer!
> 
> Me and this song quoting has got to stop...
> 
> Neo, she would have your ass whipped in no time! Look at her! She's a giant!



Let her try something. If she was upset & thought Asuka beat her ass, let her try me.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jul 25, 2011)

Anna is the hottest.

There, I was vaguely relevant.

now, when does the next Tekken game come out?


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 25, 2011)

Nina is. Get your list straight.  
The best Milf on there.


----------



## Esura (Jul 25, 2011)

NeoKurama said:


> Nina is. Get your list straight.
> The best Milf on there.



Jun owns the fucking MILF category, the Japanese women category, and just overall most beautiful woman in Tekken ever category.

Jun is so hot my skin crawls. pek


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 25, 2011)

Nina
Anna
Jun

Kazuya was high that day/night.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jul 25, 2011)

I think of Jun as beautiful rather than hot. 

She's too good and pure for such thoughts.

Anna is thus still #1.

Nina is nice and maybe it's nostalgia but I prefer her Tekken 3 look.


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 25, 2011)

I will marry her.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jul 25, 2011)

Dunno if she's into commitment.

Though if we're talking about marriage, I'll take Ling if Jin don't want her.


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 25, 2011)

She would be to annoying for me. If anybody, I would pick Julia.
The best female character.


----------



## Esura (Jul 25, 2011)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> I think of Jun as beautiful rather than hot.
> 
> *She's too good and pure for such thoughts.*


That what makes her all the more yum. Thoughts of being able to...do stuff to that purity is boom. 

Everyone love gawking at the nasty bad girls but the good girls are the ones you want.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jul 25, 2011)

Xiaoyu's not annoying.  She's adorable.


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 25, 2011)

Such nonsense.


----------



## VioNi (Jul 26, 2011)

Xiaoyu's very cute! And Alisa is too, though she's a bit more on the pretty side. pek 

Neo's being an ass!


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jul 26, 2011)

Wow. The Tekken movie was fucking awful.


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 27, 2011)

VioNi said:


> Xiaoyu's very cute! And Alisa is too, though she's a bit more on the pretty side. pek
> 
> Neo's being an ass!


Them two was so annoying. Lee better make sure she fails.  


Seto Kaiba said:


> Wow. The Tekken movie was fucking awful.



The live action one?


----------



## Darth (Jul 27, 2011)

The CG one was kinda decent. If you didn't care for anything other than seeing a Heihachi, Jin, and Kazuya three way duel of awesomeness that ended with Angel/Devil Jin beating the shit out of Kazuya and lazering Heihachi in a giant Mokujin Gundam. 

Pretty epic IMO.


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 27, 2011)

DJ will always beat the shit out of somebody.


----------



## Helix (Jul 27, 2011)

Darth said:


> The CG one was kinda decent. If you didn't care for anything other than seeing a Heihachi, Jin, and Kazuya three way duel of awesomeness that ended with Angel/Devil Jin beating the shit out of Kazuya and lazering Heihachi in a giant Mokujin Gundam.
> 
> Pretty epic IMO.



So, you saw the movie in theaters? Without spoiling anything, was there any plot whatsoever? Or was it all just fan-service?


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 27, 2011)

48 pages!


----------



## VioNi (Jul 27, 2011)

NeoKurama said:


> Them two was so annoying. Lee better make sure she fails.




YOU ANGER ME!  

OT:
Yeah, I heard the movie sucked big time. 
Hell, the commercials even look bad.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jul 27, 2011)

Helix said:


> So, you saw the movie in theaters? Without spoiling anything, was there any plot whatsoever? Or was it all just fan-service?



It was terrible. It mostly was about Ling and Xiaoyu. The plot was so....poorly pieced together, I'll say that much.


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 27, 2011)

I anger everyone.


----------



## cnorwood (Jul 27, 2011)

Seto Kaiba said:


> It was terrible. It mostly was about Ling and Xiaoyu. The plot was so....poorly pieced together, I'll say that much.


Who gives a fuck about the plot, how was the fighting


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 27, 2011)

The fighting had to be good. That's off rip.


----------



## VioNi (Jul 27, 2011)

Seto Kaiba said:


> It was terrible. It mostly was about Ling and Xiaoyu. The plot was so....poorly pieced together, I'll say that much.



Wait, there was another movie? I was thinking about the live action one...


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jul 27, 2011)

Seto Kaiba said:


> It was terrible. It mostly was about *Ling and Xiaoyu.*The plot was so....poorly pieced together, I'll say that much.



Typo?

And Xiaoyu should be a main character. Instead of introducing ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) like Lars, they need to work with the great cast they have.

XIAOYU ROCK


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 27, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H0sga36R1Ck[/YOUTUBE]

Mines>Your's.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jul 27, 2011)

NeoKurama said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H0sga36R1Ck[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Mines>Your's.


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 27, 2011)

Jin! Ok, I concede on themes in T3.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jul 27, 2011)

Let us move bakcwards then. Tekken 2 had the best music anyway. (IMO)

You go. Favorite theme?


----------



## cnorwood (Jul 27, 2011)

TTT had the best soundtrack IMO


----------



## Darth (Jul 27, 2011)

Helix said:


> So, you saw the movie in theaters? Without spoiling anything, was there any plot whatsoever? Or was it all just fan-service?


There was a plot. It wasn't your average fighting game movie with a tournament as the main catch.

Honestly, what made the movie was the cameos that some characters got. Like Lee and Ganryu. 

There definitely was a plot, but it wasn't properly reinforced and was relatively haphazard. 


cnorwood said:


> Who gives a fuck about the plot, how was the fighting



The fights on the other hand were epic. The 3 way battle between Kazuya, Jin, and Heihachi was worth the entire movie.

Also, Panda ftw.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jul 27, 2011)

cnorwood said:


> Who gives a fuck about the plot, how was the fighting



It was a movie, so I assume those watching it...there was a skirmish between Anna and Nina, but only two real fights, the first was Alisa and Ling and the second Jin vs Heihachi vs Kazuya, the latter of which only really mattered and took most of the movie to get to. The best part was the Mishima fight, but once the transformations started is when I felt it went downhill.


----------



## Bender (Jul 27, 2011)

The movie was decent imo but Shin Kamiya 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Was such a pointless addition to the plot. I mean he's supposed to "immortal" and yet he's easily defeated by Heihachi and dies...If anything he was used as an excuse to reunited Jin, Kazuya and Heihachi.


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 28, 2011)

I can't remember any specific themes I liked in T2.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jul 28, 2011)

Tut tut.

Well here are my favorites. See which one you like best.


Jun's Theme


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 28, 2011)

Kazuya. You posted his theme twice, btw.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jul 28, 2011)

Already fixed.

And I 'unno... It's a good theme but I think Devil's Theme is better. It's just so much more...somber I think. It's really awesome stuff.


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 28, 2011)

Still going for Kazuya. King has 2nd place. His theme in T3 is badass too.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jul 28, 2011)

King's Theme in T2 is indeed pretty great.

Paul's Theme is just funktastic though.


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 28, 2011)

His was ok, in my opinion. Bryan came in T3, right?


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jul 28, 2011)

Yep. Here's his theme.











It's alright. I like a lot of Tekken 3 tracks more than this one though.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jul 28, 2011)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> Typo?
> 
> And Xiaoyu should be a main character. Instead of introducing ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) like Lars, they need to work with the great cast they have.
> 
> XIAOYU ROCK


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jul 28, 2011)

Yeah her Tekken 4 ending was really sweet and not in the immature kinda way of her T3, 5 and 6 endings. T4 seemed to be putting her up as the means to help Jin; to succeed where Jun and Angel failed with kazuya.

But no... Just like the interesting storyline with Nina/Steve, they've forgotten about all that


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 28, 2011)

Awesome!

I just got Law's theme from T3 on my PS3! :WOW


----------



## Jon Snow (Jul 28, 2011)

Have you guys seen the Tekken Hybrid trailer?

Shit looks wack


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 28, 2011)

It looked ok, imo.


----------



## cnorwood (Jul 28, 2011)

Jon Snow said:


> Have you guys seen the Tekken Hybrid trailer?
> 
> Shit looks wack


I dont know what looked wack about it?.......well unless you didnt enjoy tekken tag 1 like i did


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 28, 2011)

cnorwood said:


> I dont know what looked wack about it?.......well unless you didnt enjoy tekken tag 1 like i did



More or less this.


----------



## Jon Snow (Jul 28, 2011)

cnorwood said:


> I dont know what looked wack about it?.......well unless you didnt enjoy tekken tag 1 like i did



Oh I did, hence why I like it. I got TTT in the year 2000


----------



## Viciousness (Jul 28, 2011)

Bender said:


> The movie was decent imo but Shin Kamiya
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



This...that dude sucked. they better not put him in the next game, you might as well pick a zaibatsu crow.



Zaelapolopollo said:


> Let us move bakcwards then. Tekken 2 had the best music anyway. (IMO)
> 
> You go. Favorite theme?


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 29, 2011)

I never got to own Tekken 5.  

Kazuya, gargoyle perch, azael chamber, & electric fountain are my favorite fighting stage music.


----------



## Kaitou (Jul 30, 2011)

You should buy it from PSN then if you never got T5.

Anyways, I'm so getting Tekken Hybrid.


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 30, 2011)

I might. 

I am too. 

T3 still going to be better.


----------



## cnorwood (Jul 30, 2011)

to be honest tekken 5 shits on tekken 3 so hard its not even funny. but since you have tekken 6 it wont be as fun. but idk who you main in 6. i like every character in their T5 version better except marshall law. T6 ML>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>T5


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jul 30, 2011)

I prefer Tekken 3.

Dunno why.

Tekken Ball maybe.


----------



## VioNi (Jul 30, 2011)

Omg, I love Xiaoyu's Tekken 3 theme!  

Julia's and Nina's was pretty good too. 

For Tekken 4 I like "Touch & Go", the theme for the Airport stage.

Tekken 5... Moonlight Wilderness I guess was pretty good.

Tekken 6 I'm obsessed with "Lightning Storm" and "Anger of the Earth".  

Lightning Storm is my favorite stage period. It's so dramatic.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jul 30, 2011)

I kinda prefer Julia's mum.


----------



## Agmaster (Jul 30, 2011)

Jon Snow said:


> Have you guys seen the Tekken Hybrid trailer?
> 
> Shit looks wack


It would be better with more Hwoarang, Eddie, yeah...that's about it.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jul 30, 2011)

DrunkenYoshimaster said:


> This...that dude sucked. they better not put him in the next game, you might as well pick a zaibatsu crow.


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 31, 2011)

That man always scared me.


----------



## Viciousness (Jul 31, 2011)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> I kinda prefer Julia's mum.


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 31, 2011)

Of course I meant Yoshi. I use to run out the room every time I had to fight him!


----------



## VioNi (Jul 31, 2011)

^ 

COOOWWAAARDDD!!!!


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 31, 2011)

I'm going to bite the shit of you, VioNi.
Stop trolling, mofou!


----------



## VioNi (Jul 31, 2011)

It's Mofu! Mofu damn you!


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 31, 2011)

I have a migraine!!


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 31, 2011)

I salute you.


----------



## Laxus (Aug 16, 2011)

Does anyone still play tekken 6? I haven't been playing it much but in the past few days I've started playing it again.


----------



## Helix (Aug 16, 2011)

I haven't played it in awhile. I don't feel like fucking up my Marauder rank again since it's so hard to find anyone near your rank to get a promotion chance. The plan was to retire King at Warrior rank but yeah.... I'll probably get in the groove again once they announce a release date for TTT2.


----------



## Laxus (Aug 16, 2011)

Yeah I imagine with TTT2 coming out people will start dusting off T6 again.


To be honest I don't tend to play on-line, I never really liked it. I prefer playing with people right there.

People on-line can get annoying.


----------



## Helix (Aug 16, 2011)

Laxus said:


> Yeah I imagine with TTT2 coming out people will start dusting off T6 again.
> 
> 
> To be honest I don't tend to play on-line, I never really liked it. I prefer playing with people right there.
> ...



That's why when I search for a match I always turn off voice-chat.


----------



## Laxus (Aug 16, 2011)

I do that too after one time where this guy was screaming all sorts of shit  He got really upset after I started taking the piss out of him.


----------



## NeoKurama (Aug 16, 2011)

It's in my closet collecting dust.


----------



## Laxus (Aug 17, 2011)

Practically all my games are collecting dust right now. For some reason I just don't feel like playing games so much, apart from older ones like Majora's Mask, Metroid Prime, RE0, ect.


----------



## NeoKurama (Aug 17, 2011)

You still be on T6? What system you have it for?
If PS3, we could chill & play some time.


----------



## Laxus (Aug 17, 2011)

Yeah I play it on Ps3.


----------



## NeoKurama (Aug 17, 2011)

Send me a friend request on PSN.
ID: Neobardock7621

I can't play now, cause I'm about to leave.


----------



## Laxus (Aug 17, 2011)

Alright cool I'll sent you a request once I'm all set.


----------



## NeoKurama (Aug 17, 2011)

Ok.


----------



## Laxus (Aug 21, 2011)

Finally got round to sending that request 


I've been busy 

I made that account especially for these kind of  things so if others start getting involved it can be used for big things


----------



## NeoKurama (Aug 21, 2011)

I accepted like a week ago.

Some Tekken fans we have.


----------



## Primarch Horus (Aug 21, 2011)

1. Yoshimitsu es the best.
2. Leo is guy (FOREVER!)
3. If you are interested, join Tekken Nation, "the utopia of all Tekken players" as I call it back there. 

(no, this is not a shameless ad, I'm just promoting a forum for all those interested)


----------



## NeoKurama (Aug 21, 2011)

Leo is a chick.


----------



## Helix (Aug 22, 2011)

My PSN ID is HelixFC3S, if anyone wants to play some matches tomorrow. I haven't played in months, so I might be rusty.


----------



## NeoKurama (Aug 22, 2011)

I'm just sorry as hell.


----------



## Laxus (Aug 22, 2011)

We should try and tempt the more quiet Tekken fans back. Maybe they migrated East for the summer 

I can't really play right now but I'll find time later.

I think everyone will probably be a little rusty 



NeoKurama said:


> Some Tekken fans we have.



I know  An inactive discussion thread and Fc. Sometimes I worry what other people think of us.


----------



## UberBlackMan (Aug 22, 2011)

NeoKurama said:


> Leo is a chick.


Proof?


----------



## NeoKurama (Aug 22, 2011)

Just look & listen to her. All the proof you need. 

Unsupportive fans.


----------



## Fireball (Aug 23, 2011)

UberBlackMan said:


> Proof?



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LvzFEKWzN8k[/YOUTUBE]

Harada and Mr. Murray were at Gamescom and revealed her full name - Eleonore Kliesen.


----------



## Laxus (Aug 23, 2011)

You guys sure are desperate to prove it's a girl 



It's like Poison all over again


----------



## NeoKurama (Aug 23, 2011)

He asked.


----------



## Blade (Aug 23, 2011)

This fucking thread is active?


----------



## NeoKurama (Aug 23, 2011)

No, it isn't.


----------



## Bender (Aug 23, 2011)

NeoKurama said:


> Leo is a chick.



Leo's a he/she

Got a vagina and penis.


----------



## NeoKurama (Aug 23, 2011)

10char


----------



## Laxus (Aug 24, 2011)

Is this you Helix?

[YOUTUBE]NU-wYBdEifY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Helix (Aug 24, 2011)

Laxus said:


> Is this you Helix?
> 
> [YOUTUBE]NU-wYBdEifY[/YOUTUBE]



Yeah, that was a long time ago; I was sucking there. Of course, CA_JV would add the one fight he beats me in. 

I wish I had something to upload my replays.


----------



## Laxus (Aug 24, 2011)

I thought you did alright.

I know, I wish there was an easy way to upload fights. It would make tournys on forums much easier. Can you view specific fights online in Tekken while it's happening?

The new SF game (I think) has this option where you can upload your fight to youtube after the fight, I'd like something like that with Tekken.


----------



## NeoKurama (Aug 24, 2011)

Only if you are apart of the same session.


----------



## Helix (Aug 24, 2011)

You can view several replays by looking up someone's username or through your friend list. However, you can't upload them to any site. As far as viewing fights online, only if you are in the same player lobby can you be allowed to spectate.


----------



## NeoKurama (Aug 24, 2011)

I only saved one replay, & that was my first win.


----------



## Laxus (Aug 25, 2011)

I've never realised it was there


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Sep 4, 2011)

So...how about that Tag 2?


----------



## NeoKurama (Sep 4, 2011)

Getting it when it releases!  
Also, checking out the movie.


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Sep 4, 2011)

I'm gonna get that Tekken Hybrid thing just for the Tag 2 demo.  Ling, Alisa, DJ, and Kaz are the characters in the demo.  Every Tekken player is gonna be able to EWGF consistently by the time this game is out.

Should be fun.


----------



## NeoKurama (Sep 4, 2011)

The movie is going to go in! I feel it.


----------



## Laxus (Sep 10, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]ghzBQn6QI6s[/YOUTUBE]


Street fighter characters getting destroyed by Tekken characters in their own game 


Not that I'm surprised, obviously.


----------



## Nathan Copeland (Sep 10, 2011)

wish we can go back to the old days with young kazuya and young paul 

man those were the good times

kazuya and pauls rivalry >>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Jin's and Hwoarangs


----------



## Inuhanyou (Sep 10, 2011)

Kazuya and paul never had a rivalry in game, it was all manual shit


----------



## Laxus (Sep 10, 2011)

There was nothing like Kazuya and Heihachi rivalry/history thing  


Now the both of them are used just to make precious Jin-kun look good


----------



## Inuhanyou (Sep 10, 2011)

That's good for me  i thought Kazuya turning evil in T2 was a copout personally  and then heihachi beating him was even moreso.

I'm glad jin came in and shook the formula up, i can't say the same about LARS


----------



## NeoKurama (Sep 10, 2011)

It's only natural for them to get stomped.


----------



## cnorwood (Sep 10, 2011)

CosmicCastaway said:


> I'm gonna get that Tekken Hybrid thing just for the Tag 2 demo.  Ling, Alisa, DJ, and Kaz are the characters in the demo.  Every Tekken player is gonna be able to EWGF consistently by the time this game is out.
> 
> Should be fun.



too bad about 90% of tekken players dont know what ewgf is


----------



## Laxus (Sep 11, 2011)

I said I'd start playing tekken with you guys but never did 


Once TTT2 comes out everyone should be more up for it.


----------



## NeoKurama (Sep 11, 2011)

I forgot I added you.


----------



## Laxus (Sep 11, 2011)

We will play one day


It would be cool to have team tag matches.


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Sep 11, 2011)

cnorwood said:


> too bad about 90% of tekken players dont know what ewgf is


Probably more like 60%, man.  Tekken doesn't have that many casuals players in my experience.


----------



## Laxus (Sep 12, 2011)

The skill level required is too much for the weak ones.


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Sep 12, 2011)

EWGF isn't hard.  Just hit d/f and 2 at the same time.  All you need to do in order to do it consistently is just like 20 minutes of practice every day.  Maybe even every other day.


----------



## Laxus (Sep 12, 2011)

Being a Mishima player that can't ewgf is like being a man with premature ejactulation.


----------



## cnorwood (Sep 12, 2011)

CosmicCastaway said:


> Probably more like 60%, man.  Tekken doesn't have that many casuals players in my experience.


tekken 6 sold over 3.5 million copies.  are you really trying to say 1.4 million of those people are hardcore players?


----------



## Laxus (Sep 12, 2011)

To be honest Tekken is probably more appealing to not so serious players because of a more interesting storyline, ect.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Sep 12, 2011)

Can't wait for TTT2



Laxus said:


> [YOUTUBE]ghzBQn6QI6s[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> 
> Street fighter characters getting destroyed by Tekken characters in their own game
> ...


The only way I would have it.


----------



## Helix (Sep 12, 2011)

cnorwood said:


> too bad about 90% of tekken players dont know what ewgf is





CosmicCastaway said:


> *Probably more like 60%, man.*  Tekken doesn't have that many casuals players in my experience.





cnorwood said:


> tekken 6 sold over 3.5 million copies.  *are you really trying to say 1.4 million of those people are hardcore players?*



Begging the question does not preclude the possibility that the statement in question is correct or not. Either way, all statements are ignorant unless you can provide statistical information about the number of casual and serious players that play Tekken. Stating the number of copies sold doesn't prove anything, especially if we are talking worldwide and regional sales as well as those that play in arcades. Anyone can haphazardly throw a casual statement toward any fighting game.


----------



## NeoKurama (Sep 12, 2011)

Laxus said:


> To be honest Tekken is probably more appealing to not so serious players because of a more interesting storyline, ect.



I don't so. It didn't for me, anyway.

What's EWGF?


----------



## Laxus (Sep 12, 2011)

Really?  I always found it much more interesting that other fighting games

Ewgf = Electric Wind God Fist

It's a move Kazuya/Heihachi/Devil Jin uses where it's a sort of uppercut but there is electricity coming from the users body, and if it makes contact will go on the opponent's body whether or not he blocks. The character will say something when they use it, kazuya for example says "Dorya"


----------



## NeoKurama (Sep 12, 2011)

Not really. I've always been attracted to Tekken for it's gameplay & fighting. I wasn't getting in the story until Tekken 4.

Oh, that move.


----------



## cnorwood (Sep 12, 2011)

Helix said:


> Begging the question does not preclude the possibility that the statement in question is correct or not. Either way, all statements are ignorant unless you can provide statistical information about the number of casual and serious players that play Tekken. Stating the number of copies sold doesn't prove anything, especially if we are talking worldwide and regional sales as well as those that play in arcades. Anyone can haphazardly throw a casual statement toward any fighting game.


i remember hearing something on a stream by ultra david but ill put it in my own words for thsi topic. if 40%+ of tekken players were hardcore then they wouldnt put shit like rage in to try to bridge the gap between hardcore and casual players.
if 40%+ of the fighting game scene were hardcore then developers wouldnt put shit in to help bridge the gap btw casual and hardcore. (ultras, rage, x-factor, auto correct, hella shortcuts for moves etc.)


off topic: does anyone know if there will be a wind god fist in sfxtk or will it just be EWGFs with no bonus for timing


----------



## Laxus (Sep 12, 2011)

Rage has cost me so many fights. But it does make for some pretty funny moments though 


NeoKurama said:


> Not really. I've always been attracted to Tekken for it's gameplay & fighting. I wasn't getting in the story until Tekken 4.
> 
> Oh, that move.


So you like the story 


cnorwood said:


> off topic: does anyone know if there will be a wind god fist in sfxtk or will it just be EWGFs with no bonus for timing



We know it's in the game, that picture I posted was from Harada beating Ono on the game last year. Don't really know the specifics but I think it should behave like a regular ewgf


----------



## NeoKurama (Sep 12, 2011)

Yeah, I do. I hate jugglers. I never met a hardcore Tekken player.


----------



## cnorwood (Sep 12, 2011)

NeoKurama said:


> Yeah, I do. I hate jugglers. I never met a hardcore Tekken player.



outside of tekken 6 i think the tekken series is the most exciting to play of those games.  but idk why but 6 is lacking something that the other 6 games had. and tekken 4 isnt even that good


----------



## NeoKurama (Sep 12, 2011)

Tekken 6 did feel out of place. Probably because Jin was suppose to look like a bad guy.


----------



## cnorwood (Sep 12, 2011)

NeoKurama said:


> Tekken 6 did feel out of place. Probably because Jin was suppose to look like a bad guy.


well i meant gameplay wise. (but not really gameplay)
-Characters in this game are exactly what you want them to be, diverse. there are no 2 of the same characters (even eddy and christie are diffrent), you really can only have 1-3 mains in this game because the depth needed, to understand 1 character. i could main like half the cast in tekken 5, in 6 i only main law, paul and devil jin. 

my problems are
-Graphics were ok. but not where they shouldve been at that point in this new gen
-stages were extremely small and they only had 3 infinites (1 you can only choose by random)
-The rage system, while fun because you never know when a match is over, but still makes the game noob friendly, and really takes away the credit of a comeback
-While i like the new bound system, the small stages make it so all you have to do is land 1 launcher, and you can carry them to the wall
-No color compared to the last tekkens (another graphic complaint)
-no trial mode to help understand the new system 

mainly i feel like i was playing an incomplete game, especially because how good tekken 5 was (i bought tekken 5 on every home console it came out on, ps2, psp, and ps3, it was that good) but TTT2 looks like it fixes all of my problems tho


----------



## NeoKurama (Sep 12, 2011)

Well, I'll speak on the graphics part. Probably because it was a multi platform instead of an exclusive.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Sep 12, 2011)

NeoKurama said:


> Well, I'll speak on the graphics part. Probably because it was a multi platform instead of an exclusive.



Uh no...because in the Arcade it looked the same as it did on console. It has nothing to do with PS3 or 360's exclusivity  that is fanboy bullshit


----------



## NeoKurama (Sep 12, 2011)

You trying to call me one?


----------



## Inuhanyou (Sep 12, 2011)

NeoKurama said:


> You trying to call me one?



I would not dream of it


----------



## NeoKurama (Sep 12, 2011)

Oh        .


----------



## Laxus (Sep 13, 2011)

Looks like Inuhanyou is taking Neo to school 


Dropping him off and picking him back up


----------



## NeoKurama (Sep 13, 2011)

Nah, none of that.


----------



## Laxus (Sep 13, 2011)

Edit: Some preview songs from ttt2:


----------



## NeoKurama (Sep 13, 2011)

Laggy page.


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Sep 14, 2011)

cnorwood said:


> outside of tekken 6 i think the tekken series is the most exciting to play of those games.  but idk why but 6 is lacking something that the other 6 games had. and tekken 4 isnt even that good


I still think BR is the most balanced competitive fighting game to date, and one of the most fun.  Though I think this lack that you speak of is due to the way the characters are balanced.  There is a point where, yes, the cast is very diverse.  But overall, the cast of BR is balanced with a level of "sameness", which makes it lacking in areas of diversity in the cast that other fighters have.  For example:

-Punishment is more generic (Most everyone has an i12 and i15 punisher now)
-Everyone can do huge amounts of damage in any combo (In DR, characters like Steve and Dragunov were the ones hitting like trucks, including wall damage)
-Homing moves have been added to the game, to help deal with some characters' tracking problems.  Cite Dragunov, Lili, Law, and Anna.
-B! has made everyone's wallcarry really good.  Even B! saving wallcarry is still fairly even across the board.  However, characters like Lars don't even need to do B! saving wallcarry because their moves have so much natural wallcarry built in.  
-Most of the characters in the cast play the same way.  By this I mean that there is a set way to go about doing damage with them.  Most of the time, it's to rely on basics (poking, punishment, movement, etc.).  Very rarely does your character specific knowledge impact the way you play a character.  For example, a player that mains Bryan, Raven, or Steve is more likely to use their various gimmicks and setups, as opposed to someone that plays these characters as a sub or a dick-around character.  I've seen numerous instances where people have tried to outpoke a Law as Raven, and I know that simply does not work.  Law is a character that uses solid basics, and Raven is a character you force 50/50s with all day.  And even in cases where you have a lot of character knowledge of someone like Raven, you will find that many Ravens play differently from each other.  Now look at characters like Law, Lars, Bob, Bruce, etc.  There is very little difference among players in how these characters are approached.  Why?  It is due to the overall level of sameness in the cast.


----------



## NeoKurama (Sep 14, 2011)

I hate Law players. All they do is that back flip kick.  

Others like Raven & Bryan were straight.


----------



## Laxus (Sep 14, 2011)

NeoKurama said:


> Laggy page.


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Sep 14, 2011)

NeoKurama said:


> I hate Law players. All they do is that back flip kick.


That's launch-punishable.  I don't see the problem.


----------



## cnorwood (Sep 14, 2011)

NeoKurama said:


> I hate Law players. All they do is that back flip kick.
> 
> Others like Raven & Bryan were straight.


Ive been a law main since i was 5 (now 20, saying this because im not a tier whore) and backflip kick isnt one of the best things you can do in a match, verry eaisly punishable


----------



## cnorwood (Sep 14, 2011)

ttt2 final boss is unknown


----------



## Fireball (Sep 14, 2011)

Pic of Unknown



Looks like the wolf is gone.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Sep 14, 2011)

the wolf BETTER BE FUCKIN GONE!

I wasted all of my time getting her goddamned ending finally destroying that fuckin thing. It better not have come back (also, jun's sister was initially supposed to be unknown but harada said they scrapped that on twitter. I think they may have taken some feedback from the speculators and turned Jun into Unknown cause that's Jun's stance again, also it looks like they changed unknown's height too. )


----------



## NeoKurama (Sep 14, 2011)

Oh, is it? That shit is steal annoying. Nobody wanna keep seeing that every round/fight.


----------



## Helix (Sep 15, 2011)

I'm going to play the shit out of TTT2 Prologue, even if they are characters I don't even use.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AJeAzUS1q3Y[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dPLbUaqC81E[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Inuhanyou (Sep 15, 2011)

Xiao is my main so that's a plus for me


----------



## Inuhanyou (Sep 15, 2011)

Also infact anyone has any doubts..YES JUN IS UNKNOWN.

The arcade version came out today, and Jun is the final boss. When you beat her, she transforms into Unknown


----------



## Helix (Sep 15, 2011)

Inuhanyou said:


> Also infact anyone has any doubts..YES JUN IS UNKNOWN.
> 
> The arcade version came out today, and Jun is the final boss. When you beat her, she transforms into Unknown



Isn't it that Unknown is Jun's tag partner?

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u0DHJ86YueA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Inuhanyou (Sep 15, 2011)

no...no its not.


----------



## Helix (Sep 15, 2011)

I NEED THIS GAME RIGHT NOW WHAOIGJAEROIGHRNAOHNERHKL;

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VNbXhhtnBk4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Inuhanyou (Sep 15, 2011)




----------



## runsakurarun (Sep 15, 2011)

who's that Jaycee chick?! she fights just like Julia!

I'd rather have Kunimitsu back, dammit.


----------



## Laxus (Sep 15, 2011)

Helix said:


> I NEED THIS GAME RIGHT NOW WHAOIGJAEROIGHRNAOHNERHKL;
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VNbXhhtnBk4[/YOUTUBE]



I hear Ogre doesn't quite play like he used to

Also I think I seen a new move for Kazuya in one of his combos 


I can't wait to play this


----------



## Fireball (Sep 15, 2011)

runsakurarun said:


> who's that Jaycee chick?! she fights just like Julia!



Well, that's because she is Julia.


----------



## NeoKurama (Sep 15, 2011)

It's weird seeing Orge in HD. The background reminds me of MVC3.

The people in the background cheering the fight on.


----------



## cnorwood (Sep 15, 2011)

NeoKurama said:


> It's weird seeing Orge in HD. *The background reminds me of MVC3.*
> 
> The people in the background cheering the fight on.


or tekken 4


----------



## Helix (Sep 16, 2011)

More footage of Hybrid. Looks like the 4 character selection is final for the prologue.


----------



## Laxus (Sep 16, 2011)

Are those devil designs exclusive to prologue?


----------



## Inuhanyou (Sep 16, 2011)

they may be unlockable in the console version, but yes those costumes for all 4 characters are not in the arcade version. 

Although since harada confirmed that the movie is canon...that opens up some cans of worms


----------



## Laxus (Sep 16, 2011)

Wow really? Didn't expect that

Now I want to see the movie even more


----------



## Helix (Sep 16, 2011)

To be honest, those costumes look like more of an eyesore to me. It's cool for the prologue, but I wouldn't want to see that in the full game.


----------



## Helix (Sep 16, 2011)

IT'S SO BEAUTIFUL


----------



## Laxus (Sep 16, 2011)

That stage and the music... is awesome


I'm gonna have to break out T6 again and start getting back up to speed for this


----------



## Inuhanyou (Sep 16, 2011)

I wanna know if Jun can turn into her Dark form at will, and if we can unlock that


----------



## Laxus (Sep 17, 2011)

Maybe, they could make it like how Kazuya turns into Devil 


I wish the guy in that vid didn't skip the Jun turning into Unknown scene


----------



## NeoKurama (Sep 17, 2011)

Can't wait to watch it.  

Did anyone else wonder why they only put english voices for Jin & Hworang in Tekken 4 & didn't for any other game?


----------



## Kanali (Sep 17, 2011)

NeoKurama said:


> Can't wait to watch it.
> 
> Did anyone else wonder why they only put english voices for Jin & Hworang in Tekken 4 & didn't for any other game?



Yeah, I kind of liked that. It made a lot more sense than all the characters speaking different languages to each other.


----------



## NeoKurama (Sep 17, 2011)

It did. Though, Jin sounded funny.


----------



## Laxus (Sep 17, 2011)

I think it was to show how the characters would interact with each other when it came to different languages, I can't really remember much about it


----------



## Keollyn (Sep 17, 2011)

I'd like this in my console any day now thank you.


----------



## Laxus (Sep 17, 2011)

Are you feeling ok there Neo?


----------



## Bender (Sep 17, 2011)

Aye, any of you guys gonna watch the Tekken Blood Vengeance movie that comes with Tekken Hybrid?


----------



## Laxus (Sep 17, 2011)

Definitely      


I'll be good to see Kazuya solo Jin in cgi


----------



## NeoKurama (Sep 17, 2011)

Yeah. I'm fine. I know I am.


----------



## Laxus (Sep 18, 2011)

Does anyone know when prologue is released?


----------



## NeoKurama (Sep 18, 2011)

You haven't been online in 27 days.


----------



## Laxus (Sep 18, 2011)

I'm a busy man 


I've got all this shit about contracts to read


That's why I'm on here


----------



## NeoKurama (Sep 18, 2011)

Sure.


----------



## Laxus (Sep 19, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]2aBRrCeKAeE[/YOUTUBE]


That girl at the end...


----------



## NeoKurama (Sep 19, 2011)

Was that suppose to be Heihachi vs Paul?


----------



## Laxus (Sep 19, 2011)

Harada vs Ono


----------



## NeoKurama (Sep 19, 2011)

Lol, who?


----------



## Laxus (Sep 19, 2011)

The guy in charge of Street Fodder


----------



## NeoKurama (Sep 19, 2011)

Never heard of him.


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Sep 19, 2011)

Some TTT2 footage.


----------



## Laxus (Sep 19, 2011)

Lol at the dramatic commentary


----------



## Fireball (Sep 19, 2011)

Laxus said:


> Does anyone know when prologue is released?



11.22.11


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VDXuaFpoCtc[/YOUTUBE]

Dem glorious air throws.


----------



## NeoKurama (Sep 19, 2011)

I just fell in love with throwing.


----------



## Helix (Sep 19, 2011)

Fireball said:


> 11.22.11
> 
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VDXuaFpoCtc[/YOUTUBE]
> ...



Dem laser juggles


----------



## NeoKurama (Sep 19, 2011)

Was there a Tekken force on TTT?


----------



## Laxus (Sep 19, 2011)

All the trailers look really good


Fireball said:


> 11.22.11
> 
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VDXuaFpoCtc[/YOUTUBE]
> ...



November is gonna be a great month for games


----------



## NeoKurama (Sep 19, 2011)

December will be a great month period.


----------



## Helix (Sep 19, 2011)

2012 will be a great year

Capping off with everyone dying at the end from sheer enjoyment


----------



## NeoKurama (Sep 19, 2011)

How many Tekken's do you guys think it will be?


----------



## Inuhanyou (Sep 19, 2011)

As many as Namco bandai can shell out for a profit


----------



## NeoKurama (Sep 19, 2011)

56?


----------



## Inuhanyou (Sep 19, 2011)

would not be surprised lol


----------



## Clay Man Gumby (Sep 20, 2011)

NeoKurama said:


> How many Tekken's do you guys think it will be?



I think there was some interview where Harada said there was going to be like four more in the main series. Don't ask me for a source, as I don't remember where I saw it. Why four I dunno.


----------



## Laxus (Sep 20, 2011)

I thought he was saying there's 4 games in production


----------



## Clay Man Gumby (Sep 20, 2011)

^ That's a possibility too.


----------



## ThatsWhatIsLove (Sep 20, 2011)

What the fuck is wrong with Heihachi in that trailer? Looks like Freddy Mercury doing an impression of him?


----------



## Fireball (Sep 20, 2011)

Don't diss the stache. He is young again.


----------



## NeoKurama (Sep 20, 2011)

He is young, so he is more badass.  

4 Tekken's being made at the same time?


----------



## cnorwood (Sep 20, 2011)

Went to an arcade and played tekken tag 1 again, i hope ttt2 is even better because i forgot how good ttt was till the other day


----------



## NeoKurama (Sep 20, 2011)

I can't find a single Tekken arcade in any malls I go to.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Sep 20, 2011)

your bullshitting, there aren't any fucking tag 1 arcades left in NA 

hell most people here only played it on ps2 to begin with, which is the one they are using for the port and remaster. hell they carried the ps2 intro of the first over to the arcade ver of #2


----------



## lathia (Sep 20, 2011)

> Welp, this game is a steaming pile of shit. Rage is active essentially all the time after the first few seconds of a match. The rage is tuned so high that some characters (Paul) are doing 50%+ with single hits, and combos under rage are basically a wrap. I don't know who thought this was a good idea, but they really should not be allowed near video games ever again. I played about 10 matches today and walked away with no desire to ever play it again.



Took this from another site. Yes an opinion, but at least we got more info.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Sep 20, 2011)

is that the only person who is raging


----------



## NeoKurama (Sep 20, 2011)

Nope. I'm dead ass serious.


----------



## Helix (Sep 20, 2011)

NeoKurama said:


> 4 Tekken's being made at the same time?



1. Tekken Tag Tournament 2 Arcade Ver. 
2. Tekken Hybrid
3. Tekken Prime 3D
4. Tekken Wii U Ver.
5. Tekken Tag Tournament 2 Console Ver. (I hope by now)
6. Maybe Tekken X Street Fighter?



lathia said:


> Took this from another site. Yes an opinion, but at least we got more info.



I read somewhere that you can change the scale of the damage or something of the sort. So, maybe the damage was turned on to the highest for the match? I don't know, but I haven't read many complaints about Rage being a _major_ issue or seen any matches with this glaring issue.


----------



## Fireball (Sep 21, 2011)

Netsu (Rage) hurts a lot but you have to consider your health regenerates and you can always play it safe and wait it out.


----------



## FoxxyKat (Sep 21, 2011)

Namco needs to change their chars in Tekken. The same ones have been in, like, 5 games. Upgrade!


----------



## Helix (Sep 21, 2011)

FoxxyKat said:


> Namco needs to change their chars in Tekken. The same ones have been in, like, 5 games. Upgrade!



That's usually how it goes when you have a fighting series. Start with a small roster and gradually build on it with each new version.


----------



## cnorwood (Sep 21, 2011)

Helix said:


> *1. Tekken Tag Tournament 2 Arcade Ver. *
> 2. Tekken Hybrid
> 3. Tekken Prime 3D
> 4. Tekken Wii U Ver.
> ...


tbh you shouldnt count those as 2 diffrent versions. the tekken hardware is based on the ps3. there are 2 things holding it back.
1. they are trying to support the arcade scene. While the arcade scene is still big in japan, they want to maximise profit for those arcades. so instead of practicing all your combos at home and online. you have to pay
2. the xbox. it needs to get ported to xbox, but fuck the xbox they can get a later release date. I heard thats why it took tekken 6 so long to get ported.



FoxxyKat said:


> Namco needs to change their chars in Tekken. The same ones have been in, like, 5 games. Upgrade!


while people like new characters, more people like the old characters. they rebooted the cast in tekken 3, and while it was a great game, more people were mad that kazuya (which is why they brought him back), jun, etc were not in the game. i truly think its great the way it is.  you have 35 (+?) characters all with completely unique fighting styles, there are no clones in tekken (based off tekken 6) and there will always be a character that will support your fighting style


----------



## NeoKurama (Sep 21, 2011)

Lol, that's still plenty.


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Sep 21, 2011)

cnorwood said:


> tbh you shouldnt count those as 2 diffrent versions. the tekken hardware is based on the ps3. there are 2 things holding it back.
> 1. they are trying to support the arcade scene. While the arcade scene is still big in japan, they want to maximise profit for those arcades. so instead of practicing all your combos at home and online. you have to pay
> 2. the xbox. it needs to get ported to xbox, but fuck the xbox they can get a later release date. I heard thats why it took tekken 6 so long to get ported.


Arcades are popular in every major country, apart from certain parts of the United States.  An arcade release is practically having the community pay you to help with an advanced BETA test.  Secondly, the Xbox has nothing to do with when the game gets released.  BR took so long to come out because the 6.0 arcade release lasted for about 2 years, and then there was an additional arcade release prior to console, which was BR, and that lasted for another year.


> while people like new characters, more people like the old characters. they rebooted the cast in tekken 3, and while it was a great game, more people were mad that kazuya (which is why they brought him back), jun, etc were not in the game. i truly think its great the way it is.  you have 35 (+?) characters all with completely unique fighting styles, there are no clones in tekken (based off tekken 6) and there will always be a character that will support your fighting style


There are 40 characters in BR.  Christie and Eddy are clones, btw.  Hence why they are commonly referred to as Chreddy.  But Mokujin is basically his own character, due to his proportions differing from the characters he mimics, thereby changing his matchups and tools.


----------



## Helix (Sep 21, 2011)

This video shows why I hate playing against Steve in a wall stage.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AT1P34glZYg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Fireball (Sep 21, 2011)




----------



## NeoKurama (Sep 21, 2011)

Steve goes in.


----------



## Keollyn (Sep 22, 2011)

A Steve would get brutalized trying that crap with my Julia.


----------



## Helix (Sep 22, 2011)

No                            .


----------



## Laxus (Sep 22, 2011)

Kazuya    solos.


----------



## Laxus (Sep 23, 2011)

Bump 


I still can't wait for TTT2, I hope they release some of the full songs early


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Sep 23, 2011)

I'm kind of lol'ing right now.


----------



## NeoKurama (Sep 23, 2011)

Jin solo's, and you guys know it.


----------



## Laxus (Sep 24, 2011)

They made this book about the Mishimas. There is some decent drawings in there but I can't find any decent scans.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Sep 24, 2011)

what's in it besides scans


----------



## Nightfall (Sep 24, 2011)

Wahhhh! the dark history of the mishima


----------



## Nathan Copeland (Sep 24, 2011)

what was you guys first reaction to seeing this



i was like HOLY SHIT this is fuckin awesome

i don't know why some people hate T4 it was the last good tekken game

and i been playing tekken since the 1st one


----------



## Fireball (Sep 24, 2011)

Nathan Copeland said:


> what was you guys first reaction to seeing this
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Short answer: God tier Jin.

Long answer: 

It was heinous unbalanced, buggy as hell and had various glitches. Gameplay elements from previous titles had been cast aside either entirely or completely changed and its small character roster wasn't really welcomed by many fans. It split the Tekken community into two parties were most continued to play _TTT_ and rather pretended it didn't exist. It's failure also marked the decline of arcades and bankrupted several through North America. 

_Tekken 4_'s ambition were too great for it's own good and is one of the rare cases where too much innovation can backfire horribly. Maybe a little bit later in time and most of the problems could have been fixed with a patch. Today's Tekken would most likely look and play differently.

What it had going for was presentation. Story, soundtrack, cutscenes, stages, art and an overall serious gritty tone which gave it a unique vibe. 

In hindsight, I've seen quite a lot of people look back at it and compliment it for its bold try to reinvent the series and take it into a new direction. Something the newer games are certainly lacking.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Sep 24, 2011)

Nathan Copeland said:


> T4 it was the last good tekken game


 never stopping trolling

Seriously though, T4 was atrocious and hands down the worst Tekken ever made. Even Nina's spin-off is better.


----------



## NeoKurama (Sep 24, 2011)

Lol, I didn't see that poster. All I saw was the boxart.

T3 was the best. I have yet to play Nina's spin-off.


----------



## Nathan Copeland (Sep 24, 2011)

well tekken 4 was the last game with a good story . . .


also and Tekken 2 was the best


----------



## NeoKurama (Sep 24, 2011)

Tekken 6 was with the best story, imo. Had me keep guessing whether or not Jin was a bad guy.


----------



## Nathan Copeland (Sep 24, 2011)

NeoKurama said:


> *Tekken 6 was with the best story*, imo. Had me keep guessing whether or not Jin was a bad guy.



 . . . .

the besy story was 2-4


----------



## NeoKurama (Sep 24, 2011)

Problem?


----------



## Fireball (Sep 24, 2011)

NeoKurama said:


> Tekken 6 was with the best story, imo. Had me keep guessing whether or not Jin was a bad guy.



That was also about the only remotely interesting part. The other 98% you were cruisin' with your robot loli chasing ghosts.


----------



## NeoKurama (Sep 24, 2011)

Fireball said:


> That was also about the only remotely interesting part. The other 98% you were cruisin' with your robot loli chasing ghosts.



Alisha was getting on my nerves. Why put Lars in?


----------



## Laxus (Sep 24, 2011)

The story in T5 was quite funny.


Heihachi slept through the tournament 

Kazuya entered it and fucked off half way through it


----------



## Helix (Sep 24, 2011)

Tekken 6 had a story?


----------



## Laxus (Sep 24, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]dOnkpeJOnsE[/YOUTUBE]


The only part of the story you need to know


----------



## Inuhanyou (Sep 24, 2011)

I thought T6 kind of ruined the atmosphere of the previous games  T4 and T5 set out to establish some serious plot threads, even if there were still comic relief endings. T6, just kind of threw that out and went with silly. Didn't like it much, hopefully new games are better


----------



## Keollyn (Sep 24, 2011)

Story. And Tekken.

lol.


----------



## Nathan Copeland (Sep 24, 2011)

yeah like seriously what the fuck was kazuya doing durng tekken 5

it wpould of made since for him to win...


----------



## Bender (Sep 24, 2011)

Tekken stories are kinda meh 

Tekken 5 story was alright.

Tekken 6's did better.


What aggravated me about most Tekken games (4 and 5) was how Jin was never in the video game's intro videos. (well in the second intro for 5 jin technically was).


----------



## NeoKurama (Sep 24, 2011)

That was something the designers did.


----------



## Sesha (Sep 24, 2011)

Tekken 6's story involved Lars and Alisa. Tekken 5 wins by default.


----------



## NeoKurama (Sep 24, 2011)

Helix said:


> Tekken 6 had a story?


Of course it did! 


Laxus said:


> [YOUTUBE]dOnkpeJOnsE[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> 
> The only part of the story you need to know



Some say this is the correct ending to T6. Mainly because when the Tekken Force saw him, they knew he was the new CEO of the Mishima Zaibatsu. Which caused Kazuya to laugh.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Sep 24, 2011)

i've always seen jin's ending as canon. but i really don't see any of these as canon really. i think that there will be elements of all of them thrown in, but the main one with be the campaign mode of lars, alisa, and jin's actual intention to kill azazel, ending with him being out of the zaibatsu, azazel dead and presumed to be dead himself but not really.


----------



## NeoKurama (Sep 24, 2011)

Which has me confused on which one are they going to use. Not only the point I said Kazuya's ending being canon, but another one.

If his is true, then each of the members in the bloodline won 2 tournaments each.
Heihachi (2 & 4)
Jin (3 & 5)
Kazuya (1 & 6)


----------



## Inuhanyou (Sep 24, 2011)

the reason i dont see kazuya's as canon, is cause Jin beat the stuffing out of him and Heihachi after being tied up and chained in T4 

I just hope that they incorporate the recent revelations from TTT2 into T7, Unknown jun would explain where she's been this whole time.


----------



## NeoKurama (Sep 24, 2011)

They need to bring her back in T7. 

TTT2 need to ger released soon.


----------



## Laxus (Sep 24, 2011)

Inuhanyou said:


> the reason i dont see kazuya's as canon, is cause Jin beat the stuffing out of him and Heihachi after being tied up and chained in T4



Both Kazuya and Heihachi would have been  weakened from their fight


Plus Kazuya had just learned how to unify his power with the devil gene, he wouldn't have been used to it and it wouldn't have been stable


----------



## Inuhanyou (Sep 24, 2011)

and jin would have been weakened from getting captured an drugged and tied up so its even? lol


----------



## NeoKurama (Sep 24, 2011)

Hey. He brought down a good amount of them.


----------



## Laxus (Sep 24, 2011)

Inuhanyou said:


> and jin would have been weakened from getting captured an drugged and tied up so its even? lol



Jin got beaten and captured by the tekken force


A fresh and non-unified Kazuya destroys them in the T4 intro

[YOUTUBE]tT_WsxCjprY[/YOUTUBE]


You mad inuhanyou?


----------



## NeoKurama (Sep 24, 2011)

He is.


----------



## cnorwood (Sep 24, 2011)

Nathan Copeland said:


> what was you guys first reaction to seeing this
> 
> 
> 
> ...



?????

What do mean last good tekken. Tekken 5 beats it in every way exept story


----------



## Inuhanyou (Sep 24, 2011)

T4 was the first game that had a story that wasn't in the manual, so i was glad about it, even if they nerfed Xiaoyu and took out my favorite goddamned moves (which were put back in T5 thank you very much)


----------



## NeoKurama (Sep 24, 2011)

Tekken 4>5. Cause we got to fight Tekken Force's, & not Jacks'.


----------



## Laxus (Sep 24, 2011)

NeoKurama said:


> Tekken 4>5. Cause we got to fight Tekken Force's, & not Jacks'.



We also got CHICKEN


----------



## NeoKurama (Sep 24, 2011)

What we had in T5 again?


----------



## Fireball (Sep 24, 2011)

Devil Within


----------



## NeoKurama (Sep 24, 2011)

That was name? I meant what we had to replenish our health?


----------



## Fireball (Sep 24, 2011)

Red Orbs. Jesus, you really made me look it up again.


----------



## NeoKurama (Sep 24, 2011)

Well, I wanted to know.


----------



## Nathan Copeland (Sep 24, 2011)

Remember Harada has a Fetish for Jin So Kazuya Fans Get Screwed


Jin won 3,4, and 5

Kazuya won 1

Hehachi won 2

Lars won 6


----------



## Inuhanyou (Sep 24, 2011)

That's the excuse for everything that happens people don't agree with  If its that's his vision then its canon. Deal with it. COME AT ME!

(Also, lars is shit)


----------



## NeoKurama (Sep 24, 2011)

Nathan Copeland said:


> Remember Harada has a Fetish for Jin So Kazuya Fans Get Screwed
> 
> 
> Jin won 3,4, and 5
> ...



If you are talking about which had the correct endings the games, then this true.

If you talking about tournaments, this is false.


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Sep 25, 2011)

Inuhanyou said:


> (Also, lars is shit)


Your tears are delicious.


----------



## Laxus (Sep 25, 2011)

Lars?


----------



## NeoKurama (Sep 25, 2011)

Lars is made of fail.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Sep 25, 2011)

You could tell he was just some shit bag they included in BR at the last second to make another Mishima. He was never in the original T6 in the first place.


----------



## Laxus (Sep 25, 2011)

The thing about scenario made is that it has nothing to do with the actual tournament

I mean they call it King of Iron Fist Tournament for a reason, not some guy and his robot loli running about trying to fight people and break into people's property 


That's why it would be nice if it was someone's ending that was canon, but then people that aren't into the series so much would wonder why they played scenario mode in the first place


----------



## Inuhanyou (Sep 25, 2011)

to get money...?


----------



## Laxus (Sep 25, 2011)

So you pick up Tekken 6 because it's the series everyone is talking about and you want to see what it's about

You play it casually and eventually complete what you think is the story mode

Tekken 7 comes out and you buy it interested in what happens next


Something completely different is happening to what you thought happened


"What the fuck am I playing"


----------



## Inuhanyou (Sep 25, 2011)

fighting games have no story IMO, unless that fighting game is BB


----------



## NeoKurama (Sep 25, 2011)

Tekken sure does. As I said, I believe Kazuya's ending is the correct one.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Sep 25, 2011)

i would disagree and say that Kazuya taking over would essentially mean another T2 except the world this time.


----------



## NeoKurama (Sep 25, 2011)

He will own both G Corpiration, and Mishima Zaibatsu.


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Sep 25, 2011)

Real talk, Lars is #1 on the tier list.  

This hatred is hilarious.  

I main Dragunov, btw.


----------



## NeoKurama (Sep 25, 2011)

Yeah. He is #1 fail. .

I main Jin, Kazuya, or Hworang.


----------



## Nathan Copeland (Sep 25, 2011)

And Thats Why i think T6 isn't canon it's just fuckin stupid .... 



damn Bryan's T3 Theme was awesome


lol i remember when i was a kid, i thought Bryan was Lee the first time i saw him


----------



## NeoKurama (Sep 25, 2011)

It was an awesome theme. Along with Forrest Law's.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jLB5zSu_DXc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Inuhanyou (Sep 25, 2011)




----------



## NeoKurama (Sep 25, 2011)

Good game.

Not. 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FcLPL8cPQ-8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Inuhanyou (Sep 25, 2011)

someone best b trollin


----------



## NeoKurama (Sep 25, 2011)

Inuhanyou? 

Yeah, we know.


----------



## Nathan Copeland (Sep 25, 2011)

man that theme kicks ass

before jin turned into a pansey ass Emo Mamma's Boy who wanted to take over theSave the world


----------



## NeoKurama (Sep 25, 2011)

Stop it!! 

He had his reasons! At least Jun isn't as bad of mother as Nina.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Sep 25, 2011)

NeoKurama said:


> Stop it!!
> 
> He had his reasons! At least Jun isn't as bad of mother as Nina.


----------



## NeoKurama (Sep 25, 2011)

I didn't watch the whole video. :tomatio

As in naughty bad, or awful bad?


----------



## Inuhanyou (Sep 25, 2011)

1:56


----------



## NeoKurama (Sep 25, 2011)

That was Jun!?


----------



## Inuhanyou (Sep 25, 2011)

yes, we finally know now  it was suspicious for a long time


----------



## NeoKurama (Sep 25, 2011)

She still a angel in my book.


----------



## lathia (Sep 25, 2011)

A.King was my 1st favorite character. Then Steve Fox took it, I agree, fuck Lars... :ho


----------



## NeoKurama (Sep 25, 2011)

You received grade A.


----------



## lathia (Sep 26, 2011)

You know who I want back? Combot... is he back!? Or that little dragon from T3.. forget his name.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Sep 26, 2011)

combot was just a crappy clone of Mokujin anyway  and gon was an actual manga character, they aren't going to bother licensing his broken arse again


----------



## Kishido (Sep 26, 2011)

Really Tekken story makes no sense ever since 4 but Tekken 6 was the biggest piece of crap in terms of story...

Alone that fat chicken and that ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) Lars makes me want to forget that game... Not even talking about the thoursand of plot holes.

Maybe that's the reason that the fat chicken Azazel is the only boss not included in Tekken Tag 2 so far... And I hope it will stay that way.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Sep 26, 2011)

how does T4 not make sense, that was the first one to even try and make it coherent  i got it pretty clearly, even though it was silly....that's tekken in a nut shell. I thought T5 brought it up to a better level as well. T6 is kinda where it went downhill for me, and i am not hearing good things about TBR


----------



## lathia (Sep 26, 2011)

Combot v2 would have been awesome though. or True Combot! Pew pew lazes and missiles. Plus he wouldn't be slow like all the damn Jacks.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Sep 26, 2011)

So...nancy?  No thanks


----------



## lathia (Sep 26, 2011)

You guys seriously didn't like T4's stages? I love sloped stages. The wall push was also a nice addition. Yes the game was full of glitches, but it had changes that, if tweaked a bit. Could have made the series much more interesting. 

I hate infinite looping stages.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Sep 26, 2011)

i didn't like the sloped stages because i always misjudged where my hits were going to land, and that aint good  

I think that infinite stages did run out of steam around the time that it was actually technically feasible to run full layered stages, so T4  but i do so enjoy not being knocked up against a wall infinitely with no escape


----------



## lathia (Sep 26, 2011)

But that's why I said "tweaked" .


----------



## Inuhanyou (Sep 26, 2011)

I suppose it would be interesting to see


----------



## Laxus (Sep 26, 2011)

Nancy was interesting


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Sep 26, 2011)

The best thing about T4's story was the Nina/Steve thing. It was actually pretty interesting and emotionall

Same thing witH Xiaoyu helping save Jin.

But both plot lines were tosed into the garbage in favor of "comic relief".


----------



## Kishido (Sep 26, 2011)

Inuhanyou said:


> how does T4 not make sense, that was the first one to even try and make it coherent  i got it pretty clearly, even though it was silly....that's tekken in a nut shell. I thought T5 brought it up to a better level as well. T6 is kinda where it went downhill for me, and i am not hearing good things about TBR



With the start of the devil gene that shit made no sense anymore.

Back than it was simple. Kazuya = pact with devil and after thrown into volcano part of it left Kazuya and that fucking devil part got into Jin. Stated by official story that Jun even fighted the first time and WON against this evil spirit. Later on it has success (see Tekken 3 opening)

Now tadda suddenly it is a gene not a demonic spirit anymore which is inherited and where are the parts of it and each idiot can have it... Not including the that fat chicken into it cuz that made even less sense


----------



## Inuhanyou (Sep 26, 2011)

well DNA plays a part in these things  T4 was not the beginning of devil jin if you remember, so DNA was introduced in T3 as how Jin got the devil gene, and the "dark angel" theme was continued as his hereditary line with angel kazama's and devil mishima's 

What i didn't like about T6 was that they basically went with the cursed angle again. The mishima's and Kazama's were "cursed" with supernatural bloodlines by Azazel  Ogre i could understand, he was the god of destruction, but Azazel..

And yeah Zaela, i hope Xiao get a much greater part in the story in the coming games, and she just might with her focus in the recent movie. I think Namco basically threw their hands up with the Steve and Nina plot twist.


----------



## Laxus (Sep 26, 2011)

I didn't even get what Azazel was going on about


Ogre was a boss. Fighting God


----------



## Esura (Sep 26, 2011)

Is it wrong that I like Tekken more for its story and characters than the actually fighting, which all I do is mash?


----------



## Inuhanyou (Sep 26, 2011)

no, i think its story is relatively decent for a fighting game primarily focused on the fighting


----------



## Esura (Sep 26, 2011)

See, I suck hardcore on 3D fighters and I really never took the time to learn them. Seems so much harder than 2D fighters.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Sep 26, 2011)

i actually find dial-a-combo fighters like SF much harder than a game like tekken which is more about specific button presses


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Sep 26, 2011)

I do enjoy Tekken more for the story than the gameplay. It's not the best storyline around but the characters involved are generally pretty awesome IMO.



Laxus said:


> I didn't even get what Azazel was going on about
> 
> Ogre was a boss. Fighting God



Unfortunately, due to retcons, the Fighting God's kill count is down to:

-1 Mexican


----------



## Nathan Copeland (Sep 26, 2011)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> I do enjoy Tekken more for the story than the gameplay. It's not the best storyline around but the characters involved are generally pretty awesome IMO.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hell yeah remember when people thought ogre killed everyone From T2

Baek
Lee
Kunimitsu
Wang
Jun
Ganryu
Bruce
King 1

Now it's just confimred that King 1 is dead . . .


----------



## Ishamael (Sep 26, 2011)

Picking up Heihachi for TTT2 so I'm practicing EWGF's on T6. They are very annoying to perform to say the least.


----------



## NeoKurama (Sep 26, 2011)

Esura said:


> Is it wrong that I like Tekken more for its story and characters than the actually fighting, which all I do is mash?


Not at all.


Nathan Copeland said:


> hell yeah remember when people thought ogre killed everyone From T2
> 
> Baek
> Lee
> ...


I thought Orge killed Kunimitsu?  

So far, only 3 Tekken fighters are dead.


----------



## cnorwood (Sep 26, 2011)

KiShiDo said:


> With the start of the devil gene that shit made no sense anymore.
> 
> Back than it was simple. Kazuya = pact with devil and after thrown into volcano part of it left Kazuya and that fucking devil part got into Jin. Stated by official story that Jun even fighted the first time and WON against this evil spirit. Later on it has success (see Tekken 3 opening)
> 
> Now tadda suddenly it is a gene not a demonic spirit anymore which is inherited and where are the parts of it and each idiot can have it... Not including the that fat chicken into it cuz that made even less sense


i thought the devil gene mean you could be a host for the devil spirit. hence the split personalities.


----------



## cnorwood (Sep 26, 2011)

Ishamael said:


> Picking up Heihachi for TTT2 so I'm practicing EWGF's on T6. They are very annoying to perform to say the least.



do you have a stick or pad, EWGFS are much much much eaiser on stick


----------



## NeoKurama (Sep 26, 2011)

cnorwood said:


> i thought the devil gene mean you could be a host for the devil spirit. hence the split personalities.



It does        .


----------



## cnorwood (Sep 26, 2011)

NeoKurama said:


> It does        .


meaning it really doesnt deviate from the plot on tekken 1-3. it just gives a reason why jin and kaz were hosts. right?


----------



## Helix (Sep 26, 2011)

I'm going to be an Xiaoyu expert in TTT2 once I get my hands on Tekken Hybrid. She is one of the characters I really hate fighting against. Maybe I'll tag with Devil Jin...


----------



## Ishamael (Sep 26, 2011)

cnorwood said:


> do you have a stick or pad, EWGFS are much much much eaiser on stick


Madcatz TE. The motion itself is easy but my 2's always seem far to late. I'm at a success rate of like 5%. Any tips?


----------



## Laxus (Sep 26, 2011)

I wish they would give us a bit more info on the "vengeful spirits" as harada called them

I'd like to know how much they know about each other, we know devil knew about ogre since he was getting Kazuya to try and get the pendant that controls/influences Ogre


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Sep 26, 2011)

Nathan Copeland said:


> hell yeah remember when people thought ogre killed everyone From T2
> 
> Baek
> Lee
> ...



Bet Ogre didn't even win the figh fairly. Just attacked King while he was drunk or defending the orphans.

So guys, which is your favorite Jack?

Prototype Jack all the way for me.


----------



## lathia (Sep 26, 2011)

Fuck Jack... Combot is better .

Okay, okay Jack-4 is my favorite :ho


----------



## Nathan Copeland (Sep 26, 2011)

Jack 2, His theme was too epic


----------



## NeoKurama (Sep 26, 2011)

Jack 6. The one in Tekken 6. The only one I remember.


----------



## Esura (Sep 26, 2011)

Do Asuka suck or something in T6? Cause like no one I know uses her, or they use Lili over her. Same with Julia (my other main).

See a lot of Lilis and Alisas though.


----------



## NeoKurama (Sep 26, 2011)

Not much uses Asuka. I haven't seen many Julia's or Lili's.


----------



## Esura (Sep 26, 2011)

Asuka seems ight but underused. Same with Julia. No love for these two.

Is Alisa broken or something? Cause goddamn all these Alisa/Lili videos is ridiculous.

I just find it odd, because I find the most "fanart" of Asuka than any other Tekken character (including Nina).


----------



## Bender (Sep 26, 2011)

I wish Harada would tell us what the fuck happened to Kunimitsu. I loved it when she was Yoshimitsu's number one rival.


----------



## lathia (Sep 26, 2011)

Holy shit Kunimitsu, I completely forgot about that character. Too many clone characters


----------



## Esura (Sep 26, 2011)

Kunimitsu got aids from Yoshimitsu and died.


----------



## Ishamael (Sep 26, 2011)

Esura said:


> Asuka seems ight but underused. Same with Julia. No love for these two.
> 
> Is Alisa broken or something? Cause goddamn all these Alisa/Lili videos is ridiculous.
> 
> I just find it odd, because I find the most "fanart" of Asuka than any other Tekken character (including Nina).


Alisa is one of the better characters in the game and I guess people like her shitty design.

Lili is also an extremely popular character. She's also a good character, great damage. But she's lacking in some key areas to make her top tier. People just like playing her, myself included.

Best characters are Bob, Lars and Law.


----------



## Kishido (Sep 27, 2011)

Inuhanyou said:


> well DNA plays a part in these things  T4 was not the beginning of devil jin if you remember, so DNA was introduced in T3 as how Jin got the devil gene, and the "dark angel" theme was continued as his hereditary line with angel kazama's and devil mishima's
> 
> What i didn't like about T6 was that they basically went with the cursed angle again. The mishima's and Kazama's were "cursed" with supernatural bloodlines by Azazel  Ogre i could understand, he was the god of destruction, but Azazel..
> 
> And yeah Zaela, i hope Xiao get a much greater part in the story in the coming games, and she just might with her focus in the recent movie. I think Namco basically threw their hands up with the Steve and Nina plot twist.



But with this gene the old story of the bif evil spirit named Devil was gone and there is even a plot hole in 4 as well.

Suddenly the big devil takes over Kazuya and talks about getting back his half? Why if the DNA gene was inherited? Yeah cuz it is a plot hole compared to the old story of 3.

And this was expanded even more with 5 and 6 where the spirit is forgotten and it is about some stupid gene, which some big chicken has brought upon the world


----------



## Inuhanyou (Sep 27, 2011)

Keep going on about the chicken  azazel was in T6, i thought he was cheap as hell, but is he really a chicken monster?


----------



## Kishido (Sep 27, 2011)

He looks like a fat chicken from KFC


----------



## Laxus (Sep 27, 2011)

Neon       chicken


----------



## NeoKurama (Sep 27, 2011)

Didn't she die in T2?


----------



## lathia (Sep 27, 2011)

NeoKurama said:


> Didn't she die in T2?



Kunimitsu? Half the cast "died" in T2... the rest are twin brothers.


----------



## Laxus (Sep 27, 2011)

I think he's talking about Neon chicken


Yes, she unfortunately died


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Sep 27, 2011)

Ishamael said:


> Alisa is one of the better characters in the game and I guess people like her shitty design.
> 
> Lili is also an extremely popular character. She's also a good character, great damage. But she's lacking in some key areas to make her top tier. People just like playing her, myself included.
> 
> Best characters are Bob, Lars and Law.


Alisa is actually like, dead center mid-tier last time I checked.  Maybe low-mid.  She doesn't have much going for her, other than d/b+3, a small hitbox, and a big backdash.  Her moves have some good properties I suppose, but in general, there's not much an Alisa can get away with that most of the cast can't do without better reward.

Lili's pretty crap too.  Kane, probably the best Lili in the U.S., even says that she's really bad.  Low-mid at best.  The only area she really excels in is damage, but lacks tracking, mixup potential (particularly BT), and punishment.  

Asuka's also low-mid.  She has some of the worst punishment in the game, such as her i10 punisher being the absolute worst (all you get is 1).  She has lots of useful moves, but none of them have any particularly standout properties on them, other than something like the parry, and that's not gonna see the light of day against someone that isn't pushing more buttons than they need to. 

My top 3 is Lars, Bryan, and Steve.


----------



## NeoKurama (Sep 27, 2011)

Is there a confirmed tier list? If so, I would like to see it.


----------



## Fireball (Sep 27, 2011)

Not really. Outside the usual suspects for top tiers it will be hard to find something consensual because the game is so balanced.

Most agree that

Top tier
Lars, Bryan, Steve, Law, Bob, Bruce 

Close top tier
DJ, Julia, Nina, Miguel, Jack, Alisa

The rest constantly  fluctuates something between high-, average- and low mid

Terribad
Kuma, Zafina


----------



## Esura (Sep 27, 2011)

Fireball said:


> Not really. Outside the usual suspects for top tiers it will be hard to find something consensual because the game is so balanced.
> 
> Most agree that
> 
> ...


Swear I never seen anyone play her.

And damn what makes Kuma and Zafina so bad?


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Sep 27, 2011)

This is the tier list that I believe to be correct, as do most on Tekken Zaibatsu.


Top: Bryan, Lars, Steve, Bob, Bruce
Upper Mid: Alisa, Heihachi, Jack-6, Julia, King, Devil Jin, Kazuya, Leo, Law, Nina, Roger, Dragunov, Lee, Miguel
Lower Mid: Anna, Armor King, Asuka, Chreddy, Marduk, Baek, Feng, Ganryu, Hwoarang, Jin, Lei, Lili, Ling, Paul, Raven, Wang
Bottom: Zafina, Yoshi, Bears 

Please note that the tiers are not in any particular order, only divided into level.  If I were to have any order for tiers, Lars would be #1, and Bryan would be a close #2.  Steve would be #3.  And Zafina would be dead last.


Esura said:


> And damn what makes Kuma and Zafina so bad?


In short, poor risk vs. reward.  Bears also have nuances about them due to their size that do not work on other characters.  For example, Julia's unblockable acts as legitimate oki against Bears due to their size, and if they twitch at all, it is guaranteed on wakeup.

From my experience, Zafina simply has the worst risk vs. reward in the game, in addition to most of her options being slow and very punishable.


----------



## Fireball (Sep 27, 2011)

Esura said:


> Swear I never seen anyone play her.



I don't know how valid it is but she was lately voted to be the best character among Korean arcade players and is the most qualified character in SBO.

top 3 result

Winner - Julia Chang 912 votes
2nd Lars 846 votes
3rd Bryan 232 votes 

She has strong mixups and is generally annoying to play against. On a good day, you can pretty much dismantle anyone with her. 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LN1zwWTPjw4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Esura (Sep 27, 2011)

I never knew that she was that good until now.

I typically use Asuka and Julia. I don't win shit with Asuka but I do ight with Julia, as far as noobs vs noobs matches go.


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Sep 27, 2011)

Fireball said:


> I don't know how valid it is but she was lately voted to be the best character among Korean arcade players and is the most qualified character in SBO.
> 
> top 3 result
> 
> ...


Why is SBO even considered to be a valid argument for characters being high or top tier?  Anyone can win one game.  It's basically the most random tournament out there.  No one's ever been successful with Julia in proper tournament format except for Bronson Tran, AKA insanelee.  And even he believes Lars is #1.

Julia's great, don't get me wrong.  I'd definitely put her in top ten, but #1?  Not seeing it.


----------



## Helix (Sep 28, 2011)

Tier lists are a joke. Unless you are playing for money, then I guess you would give a shit. At least Tekken is a game where Tier list are not as prominent as in other fighting games.

I rather master someone I like who feels the most comfortable to play with and that fits my play style.


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Sep 28, 2011)

Helix said:


> Tier lists are a joke. Unless you are playing for money, then I guess you would give a shit. At least Tekken is a game where Tier list are not as prominent as in other fighting games.
> 
> I rather master someone I like who feels the most comfortable to play with and that fits my play style.


I agree, and I personally wipe my butt with BR tier lists.  In my honest opinion, BR is one of the most balanced competitive fighting games ever, so it really makes no difference in the end.  Most matchups in this game are 5-5 or 4.5-5.5, so matchup charts don't really matter much either.

However, tier list discussion is (*gasp*) fun.  You can learn a lot about how a character works from discussing what possibly makes them worse or better than other characters.  For example, Bryan doesn't have a single, useful launch-punishable move, while Raven is the most punishable character in the game, but his best moves are those very risky ones.  So what do you learn about Raven from this?  That he is centered around forcing 50/50s all day, and taking risks.  You also learn that Bryan is able to easily crack turtles, as playing safe against a turtle is the easiest way to break them, and Bryan is a very safe character.

Calling tier lists a joke in the manner you meant is just plain ignorance, tbh.


----------



## Fireball (Sep 28, 2011)

CosmicCastaway said:


> Why is SBO even considered to be a valid argument for characters being high or top tier?  Anyone can win one game.  It's basically the most random tournament out there.  No one's ever been successful with Julia in proper tournament format except for Bronson Tran, AKA insanelee.  And even he believes Lars is #1.
> 
> Julia's great, don't get me wrong.  I'd definitely put her in top ten, but #1?  Not seeing it.



SBO wasn't an argument to place her. Just to show how popular she is in regards to Esura's bewilderment.

I wouldn't put her on 1 either, but Koreans have a complet different perception to us because they all play on such high level. When I was talking to Nin a while ago he was convinced King was top tier which had us all scratching our heads.


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Sep 28, 2011)

Fireball said:


> SBO wasn't an argument to place her. Just to show how popular she is in regards to Esura's bewilderment.
> 
> I wouldn't put her on 1 either, but Koreans have a complet different perception to us because they all play on such high level. When I was talking to Nin a while ago he was convinced King was top tier which had us all scratching our heads.


Oh alright, that makes more sense then.

And hahaha, he told you that too?  Man, he sure was adamant about King being top 5 for the longest time.  I really have almost no idea what Koreans base their lists around though, aside from one rule:

-If the character does not have a generic d/f+1, they instantly drop a tier.


----------



## Helix (Sep 28, 2011)

CosmicCastaway said:


> I agree, and I personally wipe my butt with BR tier lists.  In my honest opinion, BR is one of the most balanced competitive fighting games ever, so it really makes no difference in the end.  Most matchups in this game are 5-5 or 4.5-5.5, so matchup charts don't really matter much either.
> 
> However, tier list discussion is (*gasp*) fun.  You can learn a lot about how a character works from discussing what possibly makes them worse or better than other characters.  For example, Bryan doesn't have a single, useful launch-punishable move, while Raven is the most punishable character in the game, but his best moves are those very risky ones.  So what do you learn about Raven from this?  That he is centered around forcing 50/50s all day, and taking risks.  You also learn that Bryan is able to easily crack turtles, as playing safe against a turtle is the easiest way to break them, and Bryan is a very safe character.
> 
> Calling tier lists a joke in the manner you meant is just plain ignorance, tbh.



Tier lists do have some credence in the manner you described. I meant purely in the sense for people deciding what character to use. For example, "Oh, I love using Paul but it doesn't seem like a high-tier character, so I guess there's no point in me using him because I'll just lose a lot." I truly believe if you are a smart player and you know the ins and outs of your character's strengths and weaknesses, you can beat anyone. Execution is of course important too. 

Speaking of d/f+1, I love the heck out of King's d/f+1.


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Sep 28, 2011)

Helix said:


> Tier lists do have some credence in the manner you described. I meant purely in the sense for people deciding what character to use. For example, "Oh, I love using Paul but it doesn't seem like a high-tier character, so I guess there's no point in me using him because I'll just lose a lot." I truly believe if you are a smart player and you know the ins and outs of your character's strengths and weaknesses, you can beat anyone. Execution is of course important too.


Oh yeah, that shit's retarded.  The only people that really pay attention like that are result/tier whores.  Result whores are the funniest though.


> Speaking of d/f+1, I love the heck out of King's d/f+1.


King's d/f+1 seems okay, but I'll take Dragunov's or Lars's d/f+1 anyday.


----------



## slickcat (Sep 28, 2011)

What makes lars part of the highest tier, most of his moves take too much time to show up, he lacks high to mid to low type combos, so hes very predictable. He spends most of his time posing before attacking honestly, I have no idea how others cook that list.


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Sep 28, 2011)

slickcat said:


> What makes lars part of the highest tier, most of his moves take too much time to show up, he lacks high to mid to low type combos, so hes very predictable. He spends most of his time posing before attacking honestly, *I have no idea how others cook that list.*


Because you don't actually know anything about Lars.

-1,2: A generic, high-high jab string that cannot be sidewalked in either direction.
-b+1: a mid, safe homing move with incredible range.
-d/f+1: -1 on block, +5 on hit.  Tracks both ways.
-f,f+4,3: an unseeable low-mid NC that does 40 damage.
-d/b+4: an unseeable low that nets 50+ damage on CH, plus oki.
-u/f+3: Though very unsafe, crushes almost every move in the game.  Great as a whiff punisher and a CH tool.
-Some of the best block punishment in the game: Gets W! and KND at i12 with f+2,4, Has an i14 punisher that does almost 60 damage, etc.
-f,f+1+2: A mid tracking move that nets 80+ damage on CH.  Safe except against like 2 chars (I believe Lee and someone else).  Can be mixed up with f,f+4,3 quite easily. 
-d/b+2,1: A mid-mid, high crush move that cannot be sidewalked either way.
-FC d/f+1+2: A low-low NC that is +1 on hit, and only -13 on block.  Does great damage, and is a huge threat in FC mixups.  
-f+1+2: Also known as Ark Blast, it is one of the best whiff punishers/launchers in the game.  Crushes jabs, has a weirdly beneficial hitbox (It will sometimes suck the opponent into the launch), and can be done easily out of SS.  Also leads to hella damage and wallcarry.
-u/f+4: A safe hopkick that crushes the fucking world.  Did I mention the BnB does 79+ damage?
-Most everything he has crushes in some way.  A lot of his animations are crouching, so he is almost always high-crushing.
-Easy ass combos for high damage (70+ off his BnBs).  And that's not even factoring oki.
-Has one of the best backdashes in the game.
-Has one of the best SSes in the game.
-Doesn't even need to do B!-saving wallcarry, because he has so much natural wallcarry.
-Huge wall damage added to juggles with d/f+1, d/b+2,1 into f+1+4.  

It is incredibly easy to be effective with Lars, plain and simple.  That's what makes him #1.  You can't step or walk him, if you whiff you're going to die from any range, if you do anything you eat lots of damage, etc.

Don't even make me get into oki and wallgame, fool.


----------



## Nathan Copeland (Sep 28, 2011)

tiers are for queers



but anyway the only thing that pissed me off about T6 gameplays was when your on the wall you might as well say it's over


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Sep 28, 2011)

Nathan Copeland said:


> tiers are for queers
> 
> 
> 
> but anyway the only thing that pissed me off about T6 gameplays was when your on the wall you might as well say it's over


Reasoning?  @ both statements.


----------



## Helix (Sep 28, 2011)

Nathan Copeland said:


> tiers are for queers
> 
> 
> 
> but anyway the only thing that pissed me off about T6 gameplays was when your on the wall you might as well say it's over



Walls can be a bitch, yeah. It depends on how good you are at getting out and how good your opponent is at dealing the most damage against the wall.


----------



## Ishamael (Sep 28, 2011)

My EWGF rate is like 15% at the moment. I'm slowly getting there. 

Soooo frustrating.


----------



## Laxus (Sep 28, 2011)

Ewgfs are naturally frustrating but worth it once you start nailing them.

Also who is that in the set?


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Sep 28, 2011)

Ishamael said:


> My EWGF rate is like 15% at the moment. I'm slowly getting there.
> 
> Soooo frustrating.


Idk if anyone's told you this before, but the key to doing them is simply pressing d/f and 2 at the exact same time.  Don't stress it.  Just relax, and you'll get there.


----------



## Esura (Sep 28, 2011)

Is EWGF that one ducking move that Kazuya does with the uppercut?

If so, shit is easy to do.


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Sep 28, 2011)

Esura said:


> Is EWGF that one ducking move that Kazuya does with the uppercut?
> 
> If so, shit is easy to do.



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aqYQ1UH6_D8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Esura (Sep 28, 2011)

Yeah, that's not that hard to do, at least against computer. Never tried using against an actual player though since I don't really like using the Mishima-style characters. I like regular Jin though.


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Sep 28, 2011)

It isn't, no, but it turns a lot of potential Mishima players off for whatever reason.  *shrug*


----------



## Ishamael (Sep 28, 2011)

Laxus said:


> Ewgfs are naturally frustrating but worth it once you start nailing them.
> 
> Also who is that in the set?


Kaguya Houraisen is the dark haired one, Fujiwara no Mokou is the other.



CosmicCastaway said:


> Idk if anyone's told you this before, but the key to doing them is simply pressing d/f and 2 at the exact same time.  Don't stress it.  Just relax, and you'll get there.


Yeah I'm rushing the d/f motion and pressing 2 later then I should. If I hit one though, I'll usually get into a rhythm and hit a couple more. Consistency is my problem.

It's understandable why it's a turnoff though. The move can be hard to hit consistently especially when playing against actual opponents and it's such an important part of every Mishima's game play.

Doing this on a madcatz TE by the way.


----------



## Esura (Sep 28, 2011)

Oh, I use pad.

Maybe I should switch to Tekken, cause I find many stuff easier to do on Tekken than SF and Blazblue. My big issue with Tekken and all 3d fighters (which is why I suck at them and play 2d ones) is the fact that its 3d and I have to analyze more situations than I would with 2d fighters and the myriad of moves I can't remember. :/


----------



## Ishamael (Sep 28, 2011)

Esura said:


> Oh, I use pad.
> 
> Maybe I should switch to Tekken, cause I find many stuff easier to do on Tekken than SF and Blazblue. My big issue with Tekken and all 3d fighters (which is why I suck at them and play 2d ones) is the fact that its 3d and I have to analyze more situations than I would with 2d fighters and the myriad of moves I can't remember. :/


You just gotta realize the majority of a character's moves are never seen in competitive play. You just need to be able to recognize the moves that are used most often and your characters counter to that move. 

You play SF and BB on pad? Props to you Esura.


----------



## Nathan Copeland (Sep 28, 2011)

looking back at King 2's Proluge for T3
Heir to the throne. He's really King the second. Raised in King's orphanage, he was 24 years old when the original King was killed. He put on the mask and assumed the role of King's successor, in order to honor his mentor and save the orphanage. The new King had only watched his mentor and really was incapable of fulfilling the legend. Armor King, knowing who killed King, felt an obligation to prepare King the Second for a rightful revenge. Four years have passed and King the Second is now a skillful wrestler. Feeling the time is right, Armor King tells his student that the God of Fighting was responsible for King's death. Armor King breaks down in tears as he tells the gruesome story. King the Second now knows his purpose in life. 



 King 1 was so awesome


----------



## NeoKurama (Sep 28, 2011)

I always use love to use that move.


----------



## Laxus (Sep 29, 2011)

I liked the part where Kazuya solo'd.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Sep 29, 2011)

Kazuya solos no one but his own dad  and even then he gets his ass kicked later and then thrown in a volcano


----------



## Esura (Sep 29, 2011)

Yeah, fuck Kazuya. Jin keeps kicking his ass.


----------



## Laxus (Sep 29, 2011)

Kazuya was the only one Lars didn't actually beat in T6


----------



## Inuhanyou (Sep 29, 2011)

Lars can't beat his own robot girlfriend


----------



## Esura (Sep 29, 2011)

I'd fuck Alisa. Lube my dick up with some machine oil and we are good to go. Plug it right up her socket.


----------



## cnorwood (Sep 29, 2011)

Esura said:


> Is EWGF that one ducking move that Kazuya does with the uppercut?
> 
> If so, shit is easy to do.



You might be thinking of the wind god fist


----------



## Fireball (Sep 29, 2011)

Esura said:


> I'd fuck Alisa. Lube my dick up with some machine oil and we are good to go. Plug it right up her socket.


----------



## NeoKurama (Sep 29, 2011)

Stop bad mouthing Kazuya. He solo's.  Only to get stomped by Jin.

Perverts.


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Sep 29, 2011)

Esura said:


> I'd fuck Alisa. Lube my dick up with some machine oil and we are good to go. Plug it right up her socket.


----------



## NeoKurama (Sep 30, 2011)

It's broken.


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Sep 30, 2011)

NeoKurama said:


> It's broken.


----------



## VioNi (Sep 30, 2011)

I'm a pathetic Alisa and Lars fangirl I admit.  

But they ish so cuuuttteee!


----------



## Laxus (Sep 30, 2011)

Esura said:


> I'd fuck Alisa. Lube my dick up with some machine oil and we are good to go. Plug it right up her socket.



Fuck yeah Robofuck. Get stuck in, right in there. Change her fuse if you know what I mean. Check her wiring if you know what I mean. Change her oil.


If you know what I mean.


----------



## Nathan Copeland (Sep 30, 2011)

lol i was thinking ealier if they do a tekken 1 and 2 remake what if they make a alternate ending where 

Kazuya defeats Heihachi but then kazuya says he will not submit to the devil gene and then him angel and jun fight devil

but then devl is about to shoot kazuya with the lazer and heihachi sacrifices himself to save kazuya and tells kazuya to use his body as a sheild and the finally defeats devil
(just like his T2 ending)

heihachi lays there and tells kazuya he respects him and the dies kazuya tells jun lets go home

he tells lee he can have the mishima zaibatsu

and 20 years later
Kazuya and Jun have a small family with their two sons Jin and his little brother 

until ogre comes and fucks it up


----------



## Inuhanyou (Sep 30, 2011)

sounds good, an amalgamation of T2's possible endings.

Of course then Kazuya would never be evil, Jin would never have been able to be trained by Heihachi, he would have never met Xiao, and the events after T2 probably never would have happend


----------



## NeoKurama (Sep 30, 2011)

Cool story, B.  




*Spoiler*: __ 



 JK.


----------



## Nathan Copeland (Sep 30, 2011)

Inuhanyou said:


> sounds good, an amalgamation of T2's possible endings.
> 
> Of course then Kazuya would never be evil, Jin would never have been able to be trained by Heihachi, he would have never met Xiao, and the events after T2 probably never would have happend



actually Kazuya and Jun would train Jin, he would still be in school with xiao also


----------



## NeoKurama (Sep 30, 2011)

What would his brother name be?


----------



## Nathan Copeland (Sep 30, 2011)

NeoKurama said:


> What would his brother name be?



Leezuya Kazuma Kazama


----------



## NeoKurama (Sep 30, 2011)

.


----------



## Helix (Oct 1, 2011)

> Current Top 10 TTT2 Players
> 
> 1. fridge (reizouko) Lars/Miguel
> 2. onri (famous JP asuka) Asuka/Yoshimitsu
> ...





> Tekken Tag Tournament 2 Popularity Ranking as of 9/29
> 
> 1. Lars
> 2. Armor King
> ...



                                         .


----------



## Laxus (Oct 1, 2011)

Lars?

What's that, a street fighter character?


----------



## Inuhanyou (Oct 1, 2011)

Laxus said:


> Lars?
> 
> What's that, a street fighter character?



Of course not, that's completely dumb! 

He's a Naruto character


----------



## NeoKurama (Oct 1, 2011)

Why is he at the top.  

I want to play as Jinpachi.


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Oct 1, 2011)

NeoKurama said:


> Why is he at the top.
> 
> I want to play as Jinpachi.


Because he's top tier, and he's a lot of fun?  Just a guess though.

Jinpachi is gonna be boss tier though.  That guy has a 14f d/f+2 ffs.  He's gotta be awesome.


----------



## NeoKurama (Oct 1, 2011)

I'm so gonna own.


----------



## Nathan Copeland (Oct 1, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zOJC1K4IJDc[/YOUTUBE]

this is a awesome


----------



## NeoKurama (Oct 1, 2011)

Told you, the best Tekken game created.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Oct 1, 2011)

that was the special character stage in arcade if i recall


----------



## NeoKurama (Oct 1, 2011)

Yeah, we know.


----------



## Esura (Oct 1, 2011)

It says it in the Youtube video.


----------



## Laxus (Oct 1, 2011)

What are you guys talking about


----------



## NeoKurama (Oct 1, 2011)

How Tekken 3>all others.


----------



## Nathan Copeland (Oct 1, 2011)

NeoKurama said:


> How Tekken 3>all others.



Tekken 2 > Tekken 3


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Oct 1, 2011)

Story-wise, Tekken 3 was probably the best.  As far as competitive gameplay though, BR is the best.  Then again, BR's one of the best fighters out there, period.


----------



## NeoKurama (Oct 1, 2011)

Nathan Copeland said:


> Tekken 2 > Tekken 3



So you wanna be starting something?


----------



## Helix (Oct 2, 2011)

Story: Tekken 3
Gameplay: Tekken 5 Dark Resurrection


----------



## Laxus (Oct 2, 2011)

I should really add some of you to my friends' list 


And story wise T4 had the strongest story.


----------



## NeoKurama (Oct 2, 2011)

I have yet to play T5 Dark Resurrection.


----------



## Laxus (Oct 2, 2011)

Can't you get the card things for it? Where you type in the code.


----------



## Nathan Copeland (Oct 2, 2011)

so we gonna act like tekken 4 wasn't awesome

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eJXTDGkeM3s&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Oct 2, 2011)

Helix said:


> Gameplay: Tekken 5 Dark Resurrection


Reasoning?


----------



## Laxus (Oct 2, 2011)

Because he likes it.



Nathan Copeland said:


> so we gonna act like tekken 4 wasn't awesome



I love the T4 ost.


----------



## NeoKurama (Oct 2, 2011)

The opening theme is my favorite.


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Oct 2, 2011)

Laxus said:


> Because he likes it.


Good for him.  Now what did I just say?


----------



## Laxus (Oct 2, 2011)

Are you retarded?


----------



## NeoKurama (Oct 2, 2011)

Opinions will be opinions. You can't change them.


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Oct 2, 2011)

I love how I ask for reasoning because I'm genuinely curious as to why he thinks it's better than BR, and y'all act like I'm trying to browbeat.  Personally, I haven't played DR, so I'd like to know why it's so great.  Especially considering that I regard BR as one of the most balanced competitive fighters to date, and therefore one of the best.

It's his opinion, yeah, and I get that.  Not trying to change it.


----------



## NeoKurama (Oct 2, 2011)

OK then      .


----------



## Nathan Copeland (Oct 2, 2011)

All 4 character select themes are the besy once it got to 5 it became generic battle music

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YBFiFo9dRqM&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FXAbVZpKyTs[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R4YUSUNLj_U&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p-C5R-jrcxU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## NeoKurama (Oct 3, 2011)

I like Tekken 4 theme the most.


----------



## Helix (Oct 3, 2011)

CosmicCastaway said:


> Reasoning?



I felt the gameplay was more balanced. Tekken 6 BR introduced the bound system to making juggling easier and a flimsy comeback system, Rage, that seemed unnecessary to add to the game. The stages with walls seem a lot more smaller in T6 than in DR, and I believe DR had more wall-less stages (I think there was actually 6-7 wall-less stages). Plus, I am not much of a fan of the new character additions to Tekken 6.

Don't get me wrong, I play Tekken 6 to death because I love the game. I just think Dark Resurrection felt better. Granted, DR was a basic game on the PS3 since it just had your basic modes (Arcade, Practice, Online) and the online had shitty netcode. Though, that is all you really need for a fighting game.


----------



## NeoKurama (Oct 3, 2011)

The rage system was kinda useless. How can you come back & win with 3-5% health?


----------



## Helix (Oct 3, 2011)

NeoKurama said:


> The rage system was kinda useless. How can you come back & win with 3-5% health?



Just have to know how to block accordingly and take advantage of your immensely increased damage.


----------



## NeoKurama (Oct 3, 2011)

Seemed to me like it was just a fashion look.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Oct 3, 2011)

i hated the 'enhanced' juggle system  combine that with infinite wall damage and you have a recipe for a lackluster sequel


----------



## God Movement (Oct 3, 2011)

Tekken 4 had one of the best "feels" for a Tekken game. The music, the arenas, game is pretty underrated.


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Oct 3, 2011)

Helix said:


> I felt the gameplay was more balanced. Tekken 6 BR introduced the bound system to making juggling easier and a flimsy comeback system, Rage, that seemed unnecessary to add to the game. The stages with walls seem a lot more smaller in T6 than in DR, and I believe DR had more wall-less stages (I think there was actually 6-7 wall-less stages). Plus, I am not much of a fan of the new character additions to Tekken 6.


Hmmm, nothing too surprising , to be honest.  That's usually the reasoning I hear.  Do you think the cast in DR was more balanced than in BR?  Because I believe the general consensus is that BR is more balanced, and I have to agree.  If you have something to add as to why DR's cast may be more balanced, please feel free to do so.


NeoKurama said:


> The rage system was kinda useless. How can you come back & win with 3-5% health?


Random hopkicks.  We in there.


----------



## Nathan Copeland (Oct 3, 2011)

like i said tekken 4 is the overall last good tekken game

i don't know why people focas on the gameplay and juggles and shit 

fuckin tourny geeks


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Oct 3, 2011)

Because we like it?  Just a guess though.


----------



## Helix (Oct 4, 2011)

CosmicCastaway said:


> Hmmm, nothing too surprising , to be honest.  That's usually the reasoning I hear.  Do you think the cast in DR was more balanced than in BR?  Because I believe the general consensus is that BR is more balanced, and I have to agree.  If you have something to add as to why DR's cast may be more balanced, please feel free to do so.



I'd probably say Steve, Bryan, and Law particular separated themselves from the cast in DR. Though, I haven't paid much mind to DR in over 2 years now. But you can see similar results with those characters in BR with additions like Bob and Lars being strong characters as well.

So, I think I would have to say there were less "god"-tier characters, if you will, in DR. In BR, I think you can find more characters that are within that high-tier range. There are definitely characters in both games that have advantages over others but like I said about tiers, I think a good player can overcome those. Anyway, I don't know if that constitutes being more balanced than another, so take it as you will.

But like any fighting games, the more you increase the roster, the more balance issues that may be present. Tekken 6 offered 6 new characters (Alisa, Lars, Leo, Zafina, Bob, Miguel), thus increasing the roster to a huge number like 40. For Namco Bandai to have some sense of balance with that many characters is pretty outstanding.

Though, the real complaints for me in T6 was the bound/rage systems.


----------



## Fireball (Oct 4, 2011)

Hei, DJ were top tier in DR. Kaz, Feng, Steve, Bryan, Ganryu, Julia followed closely. 

Helix is right, that there are more intermediate competitive characters and less S+ tiers but overall both games don't take away much.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WQvNmpzbw2M&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dh1PenNj2Sc&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ptYHFQinkJk&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Helix (Oct 4, 2011)

All I can say is my Tekken 6 King is miles above my Tekken 5 DR King. They gave King a lot more new tricks for him in BR.


----------



## cnorwood (Oct 4, 2011)

Helix said:


> I felt the gameplay was more balanced. Tekken 6 BR introduced the bound system to making juggling easier and a flimsy comeback system, Rage, that seemed unnecessary to add to the game. The stages with walls seem a lot more smaller in T6 than in DR, and I believe DR had more wall-less stages (I think there was actually 6-7 wall-less stages). Plus, I am not much of a fan of the new character additions to Tekken 6.


i liked the bound system, it makes your combos more open ended and more possibilities for combos. I also liked Lars dont care too much about the other characters, maybe bob



NeoKurama said:


> The rage system was kinda useless. How can you come back & win with 3-5% health?


Rage is like a 50/50 for me. I like it when i have it, and i hate it when its used against me. But rage was added for the spectators and the scrubs. its all about "the match isnt over till the other guy dies" and to bridge the gap btw hardcore and new players. But in all honesty it isnt that bad. it only happens with the last sliver of health and if you can combo right its pretty avoidable.



Nathan Copeland said:


> like i said tekken 4 is the overall last good tekken game
> 
> *i don't know why people focas on the gameplay *and juggles and shit
> 
> fuckin tourny geeks



are you serious? gameplay is the most important part of a video *GAME*. if all you care about is music, sound etc then you should go watch a movie


----------



## NeoKurama (Oct 4, 2011)

They say Tekken 4 is the best due to the airport music.


----------



## Helix (Oct 4, 2011)

Nathan Copeland said:


> like i said tekken 4 is the overall last good tekken game
> 
> i don't know why people focas on the gameplay and juggles and shit
> 
> fuckin tourny geeks



Fighting games are competitive; it's about the gameplay and beating your opponent. I don't see how you would play a fighting game any other way... and caring about a story in a fighting game is madness. It's only a bonus on consoles.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Oct 5, 2011)

Tekken 4 was the last good Tekken game? Hmm..so they take out half the moves for all characters and its apparently good?


----------



## cnorwood (Oct 5, 2011)

Inuhanyou said:


> Tekken 4 was the last good Tekken game? Hmm..so they take out half the moves for all characters and its apparently good?



well according to that guy backgrounds & music>>>gameplay


----------



## Laxus (Oct 5, 2011)

For me it depends on the type of game for how important the story is. For fighting games it's not really the nature of the genre for the story to be that important, as long as the fighting is good. Most fighting games start in the arcade anyway.

But in other types of games it's different.


----------



## NeoKurama (Oct 5, 2011)

I'll say this T4 was great. Hell better than T6. But I still enjoyed T6 & T3 overall.


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Oct 5, 2011)

NeoKurama said:


> I'll say this T4 was great. Hell better than T6.


Bro you on coke.


----------



## cnorwood (Oct 5, 2011)

Tekken 6 is one of my favorite tekkens. It is a really good game. its just after tekken 5 dr, it just didnt match up


----------



## NeoKurama (Oct 5, 2011)

CosmicCastaway said:


> Bro you on coke.


Weed, actually.


cnorwood said:


> Tekken 6 is one of my favorite tekkens. It is a really good game. its just after tekken 5 dr, it just didnt match up



I kinda agree. Tekken 5 feels the most out of ordinary. It just didn't fit right, imo.


----------



## cnorwood (Oct 5, 2011)

NeoKurama said:


> I kinda agree. Tekken 5 feels the most out of ordinary. It just didn't fit right, imo.



didnt fit right? are you talking about story?


----------



## NeoKurama (Oct 5, 2011)

Pretty much. Yes.


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Oct 5, 2011)

NeoKurama said:


> Weed, actually.


----------



## NeoKurama (Oct 5, 2011)

Straight!


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Oct 5, 2011)

I think I'm going to start spamming this thread with match videos like everyone spams it with theme music.


----------



## NeoKurama (Oct 5, 2011)

You might get a warning, so I wouldn't.

If you did, please don't do alot. It causes my page to lag.


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Oct 5, 2011)

NeoKurama said:


> You might get a warning, so I wouldn't.


If I got a warning for posting match videos, y'all should get warnings for the massive posts of theme song BS.  Shit is wack.


----------



## NeoKurama (Oct 5, 2011)

CosmicCastaway said:


> If I got a warning for posting match videos, y'all should get warnings for the massive posts of theme song BS.


Good point.  



> Shit is wack.


----------



## Laxus (Oct 7, 2011)

From Harada's twitter:
_Heihachi = Human dark side. Kazuya = Pure dark side. Jin = Dividing line. Jinpachi = Bald. Lars = Wig RT @Mr_Mishimaboy Is Jin evil?_

Interesting.


----------



## Esura (Oct 7, 2011)

Anyone see the special win pose for Jin and Jun? Jin just walks away from his moms like nothing. Like no nod, no handshake, nothing, and Jun looking at him like he is a little bitch with her hands folded.

I think Jin is going to be more of an anti-hero in T7 than what he was in T3 and T4. Even though he fucked up the world with the Zaibatsu, he also saved the world. Jin's personality is much darker after T5 too. So yeah, I see Jin being on the precipice of good and evil. Although, many characters in the series see Jin as an antagonist despite stopping Azazel so T7 will be interesting whenever they get around to it.


----------



## Laxus (Oct 7, 2011)

Jin killed thousands (or more) of people just so he could fight some giant neon chicken.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Oct 7, 2011)

The story of Tekken 5 does indeed make it feel out of place.

For one thing, it makes Heihachi fodder. He's not even really in it. 
Most of the rest of the cast are only given joke endings so they too are fodder.

And ya know, Tekken 4 treally tried to make the "Tournament" aspect of the games' plot more logical. With non-important characters you end up facing Heihachi, the reigning champion, in a big arena. 
For actually important characters, you will have that fight but then the story continues on such as Hwoarang and Jin in the Parking Lot or the Mishimas iN han Maru.

Compare this with Tekken 5. I'm expected to believe Anna Williams won match after match then she received a slip of paper saying "please go to barrren wasteland for Final Round".
Then Grandpa DemoN Hulk shows up behind her and she's like "sure why not."

It's weird enough to think Paul went to an Aztec Temple, saw an alien and then punched it in the face.

But this is all pointless since Tekken 2 is the best one. Tekken 3 does come close though.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Oct 7, 2011)

Laxus said:


> From Harada's twitter:
> _Heihachi = Human dark side. Kazuya = Pure dark side. Jin = Dividing line. Jinpachi = Bald. Lars = Wig RT @Mr_Mishimaboy Is Jin evil?_
> 
> Interesting.



Not really telling us anything we didn't already know. We know Heihachi is a dick but Kazuya took the dickishness to Complete Monster levels. 

I feel sorry for what they've done to Jin though. He's approaching Sasuke levels of DARKNESS.


----------



## Laxus (Oct 7, 2011)

Actually Jin does make a good Sasuke 



Come to think of it  you know who would make a good Naruto?



*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Esura (Oct 7, 2011)

They need a good person to balance out Heihachi and Kazuya in his life. Two stone cold evil motherfuckers as your grandparent and father who consistently tries to kill you is one way to scar a friend.

And damn....I can't get the Jin = Sasuke image out of my head. Thank you very fucking much Zael.


----------



## Laxus (Oct 7, 2011)

To be fair it's all really Heihachi's fault.

I mean Kazuya used to be a nice little boy.



Until the whole being thrown off a mountain thing.


----------



## Esura (Oct 7, 2011)

Heihachi is the catalyst for all the bad shit that happened in the series. Jinpachi wasn't considered bad at all from people who knew him like Wang and Kazuya (flashback) until Heihachi the little demon spawn took over his company and locked him in a dungeon.


----------



## NeoKurama (Oct 7, 2011)

I remember reading that somewhere.

Kazuya was always a good kid, but Heihachi thought it was weak, so he beat him & made him stronger.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Oct 7, 2011)

Hey, T3 and T4 Jin was good.

It's just the "edgy' crap they're tryigng to pull that ruins him.

Speaking of which, I've played a fuckton of Tekken Tag lately. I miss Jin's old moveset.


----------



## Laxus (Oct 7, 2011)

You can still use it with Devil Jin


----------



## NeoKurama (Oct 7, 2011)

He didn't have Kazuya's kick move during T3 & 4.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Oct 7, 2011)

What kick move?

My best characters are Heihachi, Jin and Kazuya. They all share a few moves that I know of. The best move Jin took from his pop is the jump kick down to a couple leg sweeps and then up to a regular kick. I spammed the hell out of that back in the day.

Shame it's almost useless on Hard difficulty and up. I usually play on Normal but I decided to try my hand at Hard and Very Hard. My old Five Moves of Doom with Jin didn't work that well.


----------



## NeoKurama (Oct 7, 2011)

That kick move where he kicks you forward then backwards.

Kazuya does it on T4's opening.


----------



## Laxus (Oct 7, 2011)

You mean his 1+4


----------



## NeoKurama (Oct 7, 2011)

Whatever it's called.


----------



## Laxus (Oct 7, 2011)

You mean his 3+2+36+?56+423523654t3qtvwnvkrgezdr


----------



## NeoKurama (Oct 7, 2011)

No.


----------



## Laxus (Oct 7, 2011)

Are you sure?


----------



## NeoKurama (Oct 7, 2011)

Positive    .


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Oct 7, 2011)

I wish Jin got better moves from his mom. like that leg snap.


----------



## NeoKurama (Oct 7, 2011)

He would be girly.


----------



## Laxus (Oct 8, 2011)

Aw yeah


----------



## Inuhanyou (Oct 8, 2011)

xiaoyu will keep jin on track 

jun failed with kazuya, but that doesn't have to be the case in the next gen


----------



## NeoKurama (Oct 8, 2011)

Xiaoyu is too annoying.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Oct 8, 2011)

the hell she is

harada just needs to stop treating her in an unserious manner, in T4 i really liked her potential


----------



## NeoKurama (Oct 8, 2011)

I liked her ending in T4. I was my favorite throughout the game.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Oct 8, 2011)

i actually liked panda's more, panda's ending should have technically been her ending


----------



## Esura (Oct 8, 2011)

Fuck Xiaoyu. Jin needs to tap Asuka. Yeaaaaaah....


----------



## Inuhanyou (Oct 8, 2011)

That's i*c*st  

I aint down with that


----------



## Esura (Oct 8, 2011)

Inuhanyou said:


> That's wincest
> 
> I  dig that



Fixed for accuracy.


----------



## NeoKurama (Oct 8, 2011)

I dig it too.  

That ending was so...emotional.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Oct 8, 2011)

NeoKurama said:


> I dig it too.
> 
> That ending was so...emotional.



Which one


----------



## NeoKurama (Oct 8, 2011)

Panda & Xiaou.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Oct 8, 2011)

IKR?


----------



## Laxus (Oct 8, 2011)

Doesn't she have an ending that looks really weird? Something like she's laying on top of panda and dreaming about Jin.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Oct 8, 2011)

That was in T6, yeah. She had a dream about him and woke up cause she was irritating panda 

I think that was is about as canon as T5's "go back in time" ending, which is not canon at all 

Namco can obviously make up any kind of canon scenario for the next game, so i hope they give her a serious role this time. She was supposed to be finding Jin, so i hope she does that


----------



## NeoKurama (Oct 8, 2011)

Yeah, that was T6 ending.


----------



## Nathan Copeland (Oct 8, 2011)

NeoKurama said:


> He would be girly.



well he is a mammas boy 

also yeah heihachi fucked everything up by throwing kazuya off the cliff 

like wtf 

1. Deafeated your father and took over the company and locked him in a dungeon

2. Abuse your son for being a good kid

3. Adopts a Kid and treat him like a real son

4. Throw Your son of a Cliff

5. Host a tournement and lose everything

6. Enters 2nd Tournement and Throw your son in a volcano

5. Mess With a Ogre's Nap and makes him kill multiple fighters 

6. Train Your Grandson with Love and then Shoots him In The Head

 Heihachi is father of the year


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Oct 8, 2011)

Nathan Copeland said:


> like i said tekken 4 is the overall last good tekken game
> 
> i don't know why people focas on the gameplay and juggles and shit
> 
> fuckin tourny geeks



This is one of the stupidest things I've ever read, congratulations! 

Why would anyone focus on gameplay in a video game?! WHY?!!


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Oct 8, 2011)

Nathan Copeland said:


> well he is a mammas boy
> 
> also yeah heihachi fucked everything up by throwing kazuya off the cliff
> 
> ...



He actually treats Lee like shit as well.

I played as Kazuya and Lee in TTT the other day and they have this cute losing animation where they just sit on the ground moping together.

Speaking of Lee, isn't it rather odd he has never actually met his nephew ie. the main character?


----------



## Nathan Copeland (Oct 8, 2011)

IronFist Alchemist said:


> This is one of the stupidest things I've ever read, congratulations!
> 
> Why would anyone focus on gameplay in a video game?! WHY?!!



You guys are taking My Context The wrong way

I Said Tekken 4 is Overall the last best Tekken Game

1. Story 
2. Gameplay
3. Music

and the reason i said people focus to much Gameplay because they say thats the main reason tekken 4 sucked . . . The Gameplay to me seem just like Tag Gameplay but they just added Walls, Nothing was wrong with it or anything, but then guys wanna try and be all cool and advance like come on yo it's just a fighting game you either win or lose none of that gameplay (Tiers, Juggles and all that shit matter) 

so other then "Gameplay" reasons tell me why Tekken 4 sucked ?


----------



## Inuhanyou (Oct 8, 2011)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> He actually treats Lee like shit as well.
> 
> I played as Kazuya and Lee in TTT the other day and they have this cute losing animation where they just sit on the ground moping together.
> 
> Speaking of Lee, isn't it rather odd he has never actually met his nephew ie. the main character?



Well no not really considering that Jun took Jin away from the Zaibatsu before he was even born.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Oct 8, 2011)

That really shouldn't change anything. Jin and Lee were both in the 4th KOTIF Tournament. Jin has also met his father and grandfather despite his mom moving away before she even gave birth to him.

Lee is a Mishima by adoption. Jin should know him.


----------



## Nathan Copeland (Oct 8, 2011)

i always wondered Lee's Reaction To Jin


----------



## Inuhanyou (Oct 8, 2011)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> That really shouldn't change anything. Jin and Lee were both in the 4th KOTIF Tournament. Jin has also met his father and grandfather despite his mom moving away before she even gave birth to him.
> 
> Lee is a Mishima by adoption. Jin should know him.



Lee was on his own private island by the time of T4, scheming to get the Zaibatsu with combot.  either way, he dont know, or don't care about Jin, so it don't matter


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Oct 8, 2011)

Nathan Copeland said:


> You guys are taking My Context The wrong way
> 
> I Said Tekken 4 is Overall the last best Tekken Game
> 
> ...


The story sucked ass due to retcons and overall nonsensical plot construction.  The music sucked ass due to being uninspired.  I listen to the Tekken 4 OST and fall asleep.

Even if those two factors were good, they wouldn't be outweighed by gameplay.  Going by that scale, videogames in general should be weighed on 50% gameplay, 35% story and 15% music.  Competitive fighting games (especially nowadays) should be weighed on 70% gameplay, 15% story, and 15% music.  So there you go.


----------



## Nathan Copeland (Oct 8, 2011)

CosmicCastaway said:


> *The story sucked ass due to retcons and overall nonsensical plot construction*.  The music sucked ass due to being uninspired.  I listen to the Tekken 4 OST and fall asleep.
> 
> Even if those two factors were good, they wouldn't be outweighed by gameplay.  Going by that scale, videogames in general should be weighed on 50% gameplay, 35% story and 15% music.  Competitive fighting games (especially nowadays) should be weighed on 70% gameplay, 15% story, and 15% music.  So there you go.



That is tekken 5


----------



## Esura (Oct 8, 2011)

CosmicCastaway said:


> The story sucked ass due to retcons and overall nonsensical plot construction.  The music sucked ass due to being uninspired.  I listen to the Tekken 4 OST and fall asleep.
> 
> Even if those two factors were good, they wouldn't be outweighed by gameplay.  Going by that scale, videogames in general should be weighed on 50% gameplay, 35% story and 15% music.  Competitive fighting games (especially nowadays) should be weighed on 70% gameplay, 15% story, and 15% music.  So there you go.



I'm not going to lie, Tekken 4 was the Tekken I actually started caring about the story and became somewhat interested in it. Its that good.

Devil Gene makes more sense than all that other shit they used to explain the Devil and Angel shit (I still don't understand the Angel shit).


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Oct 8, 2011)

Nathan Copeland said:


> That is tekken 5


That was everything after Tekken 3.


----------



## Esura (Oct 8, 2011)

Also, Tekken 4 has Hoodie Jin therefore auto win.

And it has the best opening besides 2, 3, and 5. 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7eIUFKKNAkw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Nathan Copeland (Oct 8, 2011)

CosmicCastaway said:


> That was everything after Tekken 3.



Heres the thing about T4 They Made it More realistic

you know making mokujin combat

the devils powers being a Gene and all that shit

also Teken 5 story was fuckin shit, like seriously what the fuck happend during that tournement

Jin Fights Hworang Loses turns to devil jin destroys him then heads to fight jinpachi

Kazuya . . . what the fuck was he doing they even reconed Kazuya and Jin Devil Genes Kazuya had half (Couldn't Transform) and jin had half but in kazuya's proluge you clearly see him transform into full Devil Kazuya from T2

also the Major Fuck Up In T5 . . .Nina and Steve Storyline . . . WHAT THE FLYING FUCK HAPPEND!

Also bringing back half the T2 Cast who we believed that ogre kill thus making his kill count only

King 1
Kunimitsu (possibly)


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Oct 8, 2011)

Nathan Copeland said:


> Heres the thing about T4 They Made it More realistic


Lol, I am absolutely done talking to you about this now.

>Tekken
>Implying realism

HAH!


----------



## NeoKurama (Oct 9, 2011)

Hoodie Jin was alright. Not too major.


----------



## Helix (Oct 9, 2011)

Closest you are going to get to a realistic fighting game is an EA Sports Boxing or MMA game.


----------



## Laxus (Oct 9, 2011)

Sounds like a challenge Helix


----------



## NeoKurama (Oct 9, 2011)

It's not!

Your ava makes me wanna cut the game back on.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Oct 9, 2011)

I don't think there were any retcons in Tekken 3....

I think the whole "Devil Gene" crap was alright as long as it was restricted to Kazuya and Jin. It was something he passed on to Jin when he boinked Jun. 

It was when they created Jinpachi that they made the plot a total mess.

Also I liked the Nina/Steve thing in T4. 

Actually, that's one really cool thing about T4. Ya know how you only learn the full story by seeing Nina's and Steve's and even lei's ending? You also only get the full story with the Mishimas by winning withJin and Kazuya.

I thought it was a pretty interesting way to do things and gives you a decent reason for beating the game with other characters.


----------



## NeoKurama (Oct 9, 2011)

Heihachi & Jinpachi having the Devil Gene was alright in my eyes.

Steve & Nina need to build up their relationship.
I thought they were going to be BF & GF.


----------



## Nathan Copeland (Oct 9, 2011)

another reason why tekken 5 fucked up

why did jun send jin to Heihachi instead of her Brother (Asuka's Father)???


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Oct 9, 2011)

Also, while Tekken 4's OST wasn't on par with Tekken 2 or 3, I must give props to the Prologue Theme.


----------



## NeoKurama (Oct 9, 2011)

Mine's has always been a fist for a fist.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Oct 9, 2011)

Jun is the final boss of TTT2?


----------



## Nathan Copeland (Oct 9, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S8L_6PoJxDo&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


while it's not the best character select theme in the series it's the most badass!

like the announcer

"welcome to the king of iron fist turnement 4"

and Shows Kazuya character portrait with the smoke...just pure badass


----------



## Esura (Oct 9, 2011)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> I don't think there were any retcons in Tekken 3....
> 
> I think the whole "Devil Gene" crap was alright as long as it was restricted to Kazuya and Jin. It was something he passed on to Jin when he boinked Jun.
> 
> ...


Jinpachi doesn't have the Devil Gene. He was possessed by a vengeful spirit, which is what Harada stated.

The only known Mishimas with the Devil Gene is Kazuya and Jin.



NeoKurama said:


> Heihachi & Jinpachi having the Devil Gene was alright in my eyes.
> 
> Steve & Nina need to build up their relationship.
> I thought they were going to be BF & GF.


I wish they did, but those two don't have the Devil Gene.

And dude, you know Steve is Nina's son right?



Nathan Copeland said:


> another reason why tekken 5 fucked up
> 
> why did jun send jin to Heihachi instead of her Brother (Asuka's Father)???


Tekken 2 portrayed Heihachi as a hero for a brief moment considering Kazuya went hard on everyone with the Zaibatsu and Jun maybe never gotten to see the real Heihachi in T1. Also, Heihachi is rich as shit and powerful.


----------



## Esura (Oct 9, 2011)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> Jun is the final boss of TTT2?



And yes, Jun is the final boss of TTT2. She turns into the Unknown in the second round.

TTT2 pretty much makes the "Jun is Unknown" theory that was the rave back when TTT1 was out a reality.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Oct 9, 2011)

well it was a theory many had theirs eyes on, including me  i mean, they focused so much on unknown even giving her her own full CGI ending. there would be no point if she was just some random nobody character


----------



## NeoKurama (Oct 9, 2011)

Yes. I'm just founding out about 2 years ago. When I played Tekken, I was a little kid. I wasn't really into the stories, just the fights.


----------



## Esura (Oct 9, 2011)

NeoKurama said:


> Yes. I'm just founding out about 2 years ago. When I played Tekken, I was a little kid. I wasn't really into the stories, just the fights.



*looks at profile*

Ohhh...that explains it. You are around my nephew's age.

My first Tekken was 2 but I remember playing Tekken 3 when it first came out. Awesomeness.


----------



## NeoKurama (Oct 9, 2011)

Holy shit! Are you around 30 to 40?  

As far as I can remember, I had every Tekken except 1, TTT, & 5.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Oct 10, 2011)

T2 was also my first tekken. granted, i had it when it first came out, even so


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Oct 10, 2011)

Tekken 2 was my first Tekken. I remember my family got a PS1 and it came with a demo disk. After playing it I wanted the game. Got it, loved it, since then I've been on with the Tekkens.


----------



## Cjones (Oct 10, 2011)

Esura said:


> And yes, Jun is the final boss of TTT2. She turns into the Unknown in the second round.
> 
> TTT2 pretty much makes the "Jun is Unknown" theory that was the rave back when TTT1 was out a reality.



I felt that we were spoon fed on that.

She starts off with Jun's pose/fighting style, before knowing about the fact she can change styles, but then you find out Jun is always her default style.

Glad to know it's true though.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Oct 10, 2011)

My first Tekken was 3. I then went out and bought 2 from some store but my grandmother had to special order 1  from somewhere.

At one point I owned Tekken 1-4 + Tag. 

I miss those days.

IAs for Jinpachi not having the Gene, it sounds like they're trying to clear u the mess they made withsome nice retcons. I approve.


----------



## NeoKurama (Oct 10, 2011)

They were good days. I remember I use to play with Law in Tekken Force and believed I was Bruce Lee.


----------



## Nathan Copeland (Oct 10, 2011)

1st was tekken 1 (miss those days)

i Had 1 2 3 tag, 4 and stopped at 5 and 6

but my friends let me hole them or what ever


----------



## Esura (Oct 10, 2011)

NeoKurama said:


> *Holy shit! Are you around 30 to 40?  *
> 
> As far as I can remember, I had every Tekken except 1, TTT, & 5.




I'm going to ignore this. 


Cjones said:


> I felt that we were spoon fed on that.
> 
> She starts off with Jun's pose/fighting style, before knowing about the fact she can change styles, but then you find out Jun is always her default style.
> 
> Glad to know it's true though.


Originally, Unknown was supposed to be Jun's sister though prerelease of TTT1.



Zaelapolopollo said:


> My first Tekken was 3. I then went out and bought 2 from some store but my grandmother had to special order 1  from somewhere.
> 
> At one point I owned Tekken 1-4 + Tag.
> 
> ...


To be fair, they don't actually state in T5 that he has the gene so its not really a retcon although it felt implied though.


----------



## Nathan Copeland (Oct 10, 2011)

so um . . . like wtf did happend to Kunimitsu .... did Ogre kill her???

if so his kill count is only

King 1
Kunimitsu


----------



## NeoKurama (Oct 10, 2011)

I believe he did. Somewhere, it stated, "Only three Tekken characters are dead". During an interview about what happened to Jun.

Those three were King I, Armor King I, and Kunimitsu.


----------



## cnorwood (Oct 10, 2011)

ive had every tekken except tekken 6.0 (granted that it never came to consoles) since i was 5 and tekken 1 came out. i bought tekken 5 3 times


----------



## NeoKurama (Oct 10, 2011)

You must don't live in the US, friend?


----------



## Laxus (Oct 10, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]Yl8Mq_CGWQI[/YOUTUBE]

This was a good theme. Especially when it played with Kazuya's intro.


----------



## cnorwood (Oct 10, 2011)

NeoKurama said:


> You must don't live in the US, friend?



who me? yea i live in the us.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Oct 10, 2011)

actually, yoshi killed kunimitsu after T2


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Oct 10, 2011)

Inuhanyou said:


> actually, yoshi killed kunimitsu after T2


I've heard of keeping your ho in line before, but DAMN.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Oct 10, 2011)

Well it was pretty cut and dried. She was an assassin after him, and at the end of T2, apparently they dueled to the death, and he was the winner


----------



## Nathan Copeland (Oct 10, 2011)

I think is what exactly happend in the 1st two tournements

Tekken 1

Kazuya Defeated Paul, Lee and Heihachi

King 1 Defeated Armor King 1 (Gave him the red eye)

Law and Wang Fight ended in a Draw

Michelle Defeated Kunimitsu

Yoshi Deafeated Ganryu and took his money

Jack Lost To P.Jack

Nina Defeated Anna

Paul Defeated Kuma 1

Now for tekken 2

Heihachi Defeated Lee and Kazuya

Paul Defeated Kuma 1

Law Defeated Baek

Nina defeated Anna

Jun Defeated Wang ???

Lei Defeated Bruce

Jack 2 killed P.Jack

Yoshi Killed Kuni

King 1 Defeated Armor King 1

Michelle Defeated Ganryu

and um . . .i think thats it


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Oct 10, 2011)

What so P. Jack's ending where he just falls apart because of a loose screw isn't canon?

I am disappointed.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Oct 10, 2011)

Well at that time...a lot of these characters were obviously throwaway, they wanted to get rid of as many copy characters as possible i suppose


----------



## Nathan Copeland (Oct 10, 2011)

man everytime i watch it i sure wish kazuya's T2 ending was true

 then maybe lars wouldn'r exist


----------



## cnorwood (Oct 10, 2011)

i want to keep asking why do people hate lars? but then i realize people are talking about the story


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Oct 10, 2011)

Nathan Copeland said:


> then maybe lars wouldn'r exist


And that's a good thing...why?


cnorwood said:


> i want to keep asking why do people hate lars? but then i realize people are talking about the story


All I gotta say is that people who like Jin, but hate Lars, need to get a damn clue.  I mean...

T3: Young, brash son of Kazuya replaces Kazuya as main protagonist.  Kazuya fans hella mad.
T6: Young, brash soldier replaces Jin as main focus in SC mode.  Jin fans hella mad.

History sure does repeat itself.


----------



## Laxus (Oct 10, 2011)

Nathan Copeland said:


> man everytime i watch it i sure wish kazuya's T2 ending was true
> 
> then maybe lars wouldn'r exist



[YOUTUBE]Jdaztc2L2Es[/YOUTUBE]


Listen to the music that plays at 0:26.

What you're hearing and watching is Kazuya's freedom.


----------



## Nathan Copeland (Oct 10, 2011)

Don't get me wrong Lars is cool with me

It's Alisa i hate!!!!!!!


but the only thing that bug me with lars is that i wish they would of gave us clues or hints to heihachi possibly having a 3rd son

like they did with jinpachi during tekken 2


----------



## Inuhanyou (Oct 10, 2011)

lars is bullshit 

Jin was intended from the start, Lars was a throwaway mishima, that's the issue i've got. That and, there are already too many Mishima's to start with


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Oct 10, 2011)

Inuhanyou said:


> Jin was intended from the start, Lars was a throwaway mishima


And yet, he's still way cooler than all the other Mishimas.  Dat cape and armor, yo.


----------



## Laxus (Oct 10, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]IEc3vNV2rTk[/YOUTUBE]


CosmicCastaway said:


> And yet, he's still way cooler than all the other Mishimas.  Dat cape and armor, yo.


----------



## Fireball (Oct 10, 2011)




----------



## Inuhanyou (Oct 10, 2011)

how time fixes things


----------



## Helix (Oct 10, 2011)

cnorwood said:


> i want to keep asking why do people hate lars? but then i realize people are talking about the story



I don't like his character. He is an unoriginal, arch-typical anime-style "hero" character. He is in a Naruto game for god's sake. Kazuya and Jin is good enough, we don't need any more Mishimas. And, I hate his fighting style but to each his own.


----------



## Esura (Oct 10, 2011)

You know what I found out? Harada intended for Jin to be the ultimate Tekken villain. 



> Tekken series director Katsuhiro Harada has stated that Jin is his favorite character in the overall series alongside Heihachi Mishima as he states that the story from Tekken is written from Jin's perspective because of being the main character. *Jin's concept was that of an innocent young kid corrupted with evil powers that would become one of the series' greatest villains as crafted by Harada for ten years.*[12] As a result of being introduced as the protagonist from Tekken 3, Jin's movements were made to be balanced so that he would not have neither strong or weak movesets, which caused difficulties in the design of the character.[13] As Jin has no model for his fighting style, several of his karate moves were created by the Tekken staff.[12] In Tekken 6, Jin's alternative outifit was designed by Clamp, a group of four Japanese manga artists.[14]



I guess Tekken 6 is the start of the downfall of Jin morality wise despite him saving the day. I bet you Tekken 7 Jin going to come back alive all Kazuya style and acting even more darker than Kazuya. Fuck, I liked Jin as a hero and Lars is pretty much a nobody. Tekken has too many fucking bad guys and villains as main characters.

Oh and guess what fans think about Heihachi.



> *Heihachi is considered by most fans to be an "anti-hero"; not being as evil as Kazuya and later Jin.* At times, his actions are cold-hearted and sometimes, they are inspirational (he has survived every attempt on his life thus far from pure willpower). In general, Heihachi is not above betrayal, deceit, or committing small crimes in pursuit of what he perceives as a "greater good". Blood relation means nothing to him. Once he believes that you are a threat, he will eliminate you without any hesitation.
> 
> Heihachi is basically the epitome of a self-made man. He believes in complete self-reliance and in being the best in every endeavour. The only charity he will give or alliance he will accept is when it benefits himself. When Kazuya proved too stubborn, he resorted to drastic measures; an action that has come back to bite him on several instances. Occasionally, he will reward people that he deems as extraordinary. For example, he adopted Lee Chaolan after witnessing the orphan fighting, he took in Jin Kazama and actually came to respect his determination to defeat Ogre, but decided to eliminate him. He also admitted Ling Xiaoyu into his school (complete with a giant panda bodyguard) after she aggressively attacked one of his yachts.



The fuck? I truly wonder who thinks this shit. Heihachi is the most evilest friend in the series. At least Kazuya and Jin have an excuse for why they did evil shit.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Oct 10, 2011)

Actually no. Jin was always conceived as a half and half from Harada's twitter feed  meaning he was always going to straddle the line between good and evil. This evil concept was probably as far as T6 was concerned. Or else there would be no point to the dark angel symbolism. And indeed, Kazuya and Heihachi have already been turned down the path of evil, Jin was always going to be the one to break that


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Oct 10, 2011)

Helix said:


> I don't like his character. He is an unoriginal, arch-typical anime-style "hero" character. *He is in a Naruto game for god's sake.*


That's because one of the Naruto artists designed the 3P costume for Lars, and in return, Harada let them use Lars in a game.  

And let's be honest here: Everything in Tekken would fit in an anime, so it's all anime-style. *shrug*


----------



## Inuhanyou (Oct 10, 2011)

Kishimoto designed that costume  That's how the deal was struck. Dual Marketing


----------



## cnorwood (Oct 10, 2011)

Helix said:


> I don't like his character. He is an unoriginal, arch-typical anime-style "hero" character. He is in a Naruto game for god's sake. Kazuya and Jin is good enough, we don't need any more Mishimas. And, I hate his fighting style but to each his own.



what lars fighting style is so cool. i love all the flips, dashes and all that other cool shit he does. its so new for a tekken game, a pure offensive fighting style, perfect for an offensive game like tekken 6, and it would be even better for sfxtk i hope hes in that too


----------



## Esura (Oct 10, 2011)

Inuhanyou said:


> Actually no. Jin was always conceived as a half and half from Harada's twitter feed  meaning he was always going to straddle the line between good and evil. This evil concept was probably as far as T6 was concerned. Or else there would be no point to the dark angel symbolism. And indeed, Kazuya and Heihachi have already been turned down the path of evil, Jin was always going to be the one to break that




Unless Harada is giving us the run around he pretty much is saying two different things now. I agree that it would seem to destroy the aspect that makes Jin unique in the first place by making him go the way of Kazuya and Heihachi though. However, Jin is going to have a problem in Tekken 7 going back to the good side.

He has made enemies out of quite a few Tekken characters, even his own cousin and his rival, because of what he has done, regardless of his true intentions and only Nina, Raven, and Lars knows the truth.

Hopefully they make Jin the tragic hero again. Lars was alright for T6 but let put his ass in the backseat in T7.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Oct 10, 2011)

Lars needs to have his story retconned or something. Even if I got Tekken 6 during the midnight release with the $150 version no matter what it just doesn't seem right. I don't know what'll happen but I wouldn't mind it being changed in the future and have him having his own power. I don't know, I just have always loved the 3-sided Mishima angle rather than Lars. 

I imagine for Tekken 7 Jin will return similar to how he was in Tekken 4 and Tekken 5, just being that guy with the hoody, just that guy who was thought as being gone but arrives. I hope it ends up that way. Jin's always been a great character as such. I have no idea how they'll do Tekken 7 but I get an idea it'll end up turning out well. 

Anyway, awaiting for TTT2. Love it.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Oct 10, 2011)

Esura said:


> Unless Harada is giving us the run around he pretty much is saying two different things now. I agree that it would seem to destroy the aspect that makes Jin unique in the first place by making him go the way of Kazuya and Heihachi though. However, Jin is going to have a problem in Tekken 7 going back to the good side.
> 
> He has made enemies out of quite a few Tekken characters, even his own cousin and his rival, because of what he has done, regardless of his true intentions and only Nina, Raven, and Lars knows the truth.
> 
> Hopefully they make Jin the tragic hero again. Lars was alright for T6 but let put his ass in the backseat in T7.



Yeah, going from that interview it seems to me like Harada was giving the rundown of what has actually happened from Jin's introduction in Tekken 3 to Tekken 6, since that's what the base of the article was about in the first place. It doesn't hold for anything past that game.

Indeed, i still hope for Xiaoyu to make good and actually convince him that his life is worth living. He's spent the last 2 games going full force in pursuit of his objective to kill off all demonic entities including himself. I would not mind if he had to fight people who came after him for revenge, but he's not going to play the role of villain and laugh about it. Especially now that he's apparently been picked up by Raven's crew?


----------



## NeoKurama (Oct 10, 2011)

What has happened while I was gone?


----------



## NeoKurama (Oct 10, 2011)

cnorwood said:


> who me? yea i live in the us.


How was it not released?
This my 2nd time seeing that.


----------



## Esura (Oct 10, 2011)

Inuhanyou said:


> Yeah, going from that interview it seems to me like Harada was giving the rundown of what has actually happened from Jin's introduction in Tekken 3 to Tekken 6, since that's what the base of the article was about in the first place. It doesn't hold for anything past that game.
> 
> Indeed, i still hope for Xiaoyu to make good and actually convince him that his life is worth living. He's spent the last 2 games going full force in pursuit of his objective to kill off all demonic entities including himself. I would not mind if he had to fight people who came after him for revenge, but he's not going to play the role of villain and laugh about it. *Especially now that he's apparently been picked up by Raven's crew?*



Ah....I did not think about that.

This could open up some possibilities. Jin could end up as a Government agent.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Oct 10, 2011)

Ninja Jin wat the fuck am i reading


----------



## Esura (Oct 10, 2011)

Nah, Jin too cool for Ninja mode.

I hope they bring back his hoodie.

I like Jin waaay too much than I should. Even though T2 was the first Tekken game I played, and I only played for about 20 minutes abusing Jun when I was a kid, T3 was the first Tekken game I owned and invested a lot of time in....and Jin was my main. 

Eight years old mashing shit with Jin thinking I'm the hottest shit to grace the game....simple times.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Oct 10, 2011)

i always played with law in T2, doing that stupid double backflip  yes i abused it.


----------



## Esura (Oct 10, 2011)

Inuhanyou said:


> i always played with law in T2, doing that stupid double backflip  yes i abused it.



I hated Law players when I was younger. My cousin would quite literally do that damn flip over and over soon the round starts in T3 and I didn't know how to deal with that shit at the time...until I learned Jin's triple spin kick.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Oct 10, 2011)

now i stick with xiao xiao  but i was pretty good with T4+ Jin and Kazuya. Wind God Fist and Electric Corkscrew uppercut


----------



## Esura (Oct 10, 2011)

I suck mega shit with Xiaoyu. All the Chinese characters have like 10+ different stances (exaggeration) and shit.


----------



## Cjones (Oct 10, 2011)

Playing Tekken 5 on the hardest difficulty and I've noticed something. Why the hell is Nina so damn hard? Maybe it's just me, but on every Tekken I play, and raise the difficulty, Nina owns my ass at least 3 or 4 times.



Esura said:


> Originally, Unknown was supposed to be Jun's sister though prerelease of TTT1.



That's interesting. Would never had guessed that.

I've also been hearing that Michelle dead. That true?


----------



## cnorwood (Oct 11, 2011)

NeoKurama said:


> How was it not released?


Like Tekken 5 before it, tekken 6 had the original game and an update. The game you are playing on your ps3 is the update to the original tekken 6, Tekken 6 bloodline rebellion. The original game Tekken 6(.0) was released in arcades in japan only some 2 years before bloodline rebellion came to consoles. For some reason they just dropped the BR on the console version name. 

so what i was saying is ive bought every single version of tekken and updates except tekken 6.0 due to the fact that it was japan only for the most part and never went to consoles


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Oct 11, 2011)

Esura said:


> I suck mega shit with Xiaoyu. All the Chinese characters have like 10+ different stances (exaggeration) and shit.


Feng has four: Shifting Clouds, Kempo, Crouch Dash, and Backturned.
Ling has three: Art Of The Phoenix, Hypnotist, and Backturned.
Lee has two: Mist Step and Hitman.
Wang has one: Power Consumption.
Feng has

Lei is the one with a lot of them:
Sleeping Posture (Which is really four stances in itself), Backturned, Snake, Drunken, Panther, Dragon, Crane, Phoenix, and Tiger = 12 stances.  

And the stances of the other characters are nowhere near as complex as Lei's, or probably Ling's.


----------



## Nathan Copeland (Oct 11, 2011)

Wait didn't Jin, Xiao, Miroko(girl from T4) and Hwoarang all go to Mishima Highschool


----------



## Esura (Oct 11, 2011)

CosmicCastaway said:


> Feng has four: Shifting Clouds, Kempo, Crouch Dash, and Backturned.
> Ling has three: Art Of The Phoenix, Hypnotist, and Backturned.
> Lee has two: Mist Step and Hitman.
> Wang has one: Power Consumption.
> ...


Any fighting game character that has multiple stances confuddles me. Its one of the reasons why I can never truly get good with Vanessa or Lei-Fei in VF5.



Nathan Copeland said:


> Wait didn't Jin, Xiao, Miroko(girl from T4) and Hwoarang all go to Mishima Highschool



Yeah, but after Tekken 3 Jin stop going to high school...obviously because his grandfather tried to kill him and he probably doesn't want to be nowhere near that friend.

Jin is a few years older than Ling btw. I think Jin is 22 as of Tekken 6 and Ling is 19.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Oct 11, 2011)

The whole "Unknown was supposed to be Jun's sister" thing is similar to how Makoto from SF3 was supposed to be introduced as Ryu's sister. These were two ideas from production that were later dropped. Handy for the creative process but ultimately useless storyline wise


----------



## Agmaster (Oct 11, 2011)

Anyone gotta link to someplace with a video/audio history of tekken.  I made it to about 4 or 5, then got lost and I play fighting games for the story.  :dealwithit


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Oct 11, 2011)

Esura said:


> Any fighting game character that has multiple stances confuddles me. Its one of the reasons why I can never truly get good with Vanessa or Lei-Fei in VF5.


They used to seem daunting to me too, but they're pretty fun once you put some time in with them.


Nathan Copeland said:


> Wait didn't Jin, Xiao, Miroko(girl from T4) and Hwoarang all go to Mishima Highschool


Miharu**

Fixed.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Oct 11, 2011)

Ya know the Jin/Nina pairing is oddly popular.

I just don't think they fit. At all.


----------



## Esura (Oct 11, 2011)

Jin/Nina? Nina is only his hired work. She is old enough to be his moms.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Oct 11, 2011)

She is the Super MILF.

And cryo freeze means she's mentally and physically half her chronological age or whatever.


----------



## Esura (Oct 11, 2011)

Which would explain why she doesnt care that Steve is her son. 22 year old bitches don't care about their kids.


----------



## NeoKurama (Oct 11, 2011)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> Ya know the Jin/Nina pairing is oddly popular.
> 
> I just don't think they fit. At all.


This is perhaps my second couple. But, hey, we using our imagination.  


Esura said:


> Jin/Nina? Nina is only his hired work. She is old enough to be his moms.



The best MILF I laid my eyes on.


----------



## Nathan Copeland (Oct 12, 2011)

Plz Make a Tekken Remake with a story mode of 1-3

just picture the badass story cut scene with young kazuya and young paul fighting


----------



## Inuhanyou (Oct 12, 2011)

no  that would be lame


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Oct 12, 2011)

Fearing that the ever growing cast of bad anime steeotypes would destroy the world, the Elder Characters -  the surviving fighters from Tekken 1 to the modern era - enlist the aid of Mokujin to change the course of events. He goes back n time with the help of the time machine froM Xiaoyu's T5 ending and decides that the best thing he can do is ensure Ogre never awakens.

Ogre is thus sealed away forever and no one really noticed or cared.

Jun Kazama goes missing after warning Jin that a overly endowed clone of her with much less personality would confront him someday. Armed witht his knowledge, Jin sets out to meet his uncle Lee who promptly molds Jin into the perfect weapon to exact revenge on Heihachi.

Unbeknownst to either of them is the fact Kazuya was revived by that girl from the Jack endings. She uses him as research on creating an AI and Kazuya returns as Cyber Devil, shooting one magical laser beam from his normal red eye and one techno beam from his mechanical eye.

Oh and in this new timeline Tiger is the main character.


----------



## Nathan Copeland (Oct 12, 2011)

^^ that would be fucking awesome!!!!!!!


----------



## Esura (Oct 13, 2011)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> Fearing that the ever growing cast of bad anime steeotypes would destroy the world, the Elder Characters -  the surviving fighters from Tekken 1 to the modern era - enlist the aid of Mokujin to change the course of events. He goes back n time with the help of the time machine froM Xiaoyu's T5 ending and decides that the best thing he can do is ensure Ogre never awakens.
> 
> Ogre is thus sealed away forever and no one really noticed or cared.
> 
> ...



Your imagination knows no bounds.


----------



## Laxus (Oct 13, 2011)

Tiger sounds awesome

So does techno beam.


----------



## Nathan Copeland (Oct 14, 2011)

this should be the character select theme for the remake


----------



## Nathan Copeland (Oct 14, 2011)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> Yep. Jin even used some of his father's win poses in Tekken 3.



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CW8HsS2TsOg[/YOUTUBE]

Tekken 3 Jin Was So Badazz


Now he's just a emo Mammas boy


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Oct 14, 2011)

I used to rather dislike Jin in Tekken 4 because of the changed moveset but thinking back on it now, I don't mind it so much. It's really just Tekken 5 and 6 that fucked him up so much.


----------



## Fireball (Oct 14, 2011)

You get some old moves back when you partner him with Devil Jin.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rctotK4x-FY&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Nathan Copeland (Oct 15, 2011)

This Guy was Basically Jun and Kazuya Put into one

Heihachi is always fucking things up. . .

yeah but i do wish that ending was canon with Kazuya and Jun Starting a family and Jin has a little brother


----------



## Nathan Copeland (Oct 15, 2011)

Early Concept also seems like he was supposed to be more like Kazuya


----------



## Laxus (Oct 16, 2011)

Agmaster said:


> Anyone gotta link to someplace with a video/audio history of tekken.  I made it to about 4 or 5, then got lost and I play fighting games for the story.  :dealwithit



[YOUTUBE]HJBbd-6geuc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Inuhanyou (Oct 16, 2011)

that doesn't explain much besides the bare minimum


----------



## Esura (Oct 16, 2011)

Go to the Tekken wiki or just Youtube all of Jin's prologues and endings. Those are the canonical ones.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Oct 16, 2011)

kazuya first, then heihachi, then jin 3, 4, and 5 

in 6, its the scenario campaign mode for alisa and lars


----------



## Nathan Copeland (Oct 16, 2011)

All the endings from T1 are Canon

The Canon Endings in T2
Heihachi's, Paul's Yoshimitsu's, Both Kings, Jack 2's, Michelles and Rogers 

T3 Jin Ending

T4 Jin Ending

T5 Jin Ending

T6 Jin Ending


----------



## Inuhanyou (Oct 16, 2011)

jin's t6 ending is not confirmed to be canon, do you have some sort of crystal ball for T7


----------



## cnorwood (Oct 16, 2011)

Nathan Copeland said:


> All the endings from T1 are Canon
> 
> The Canon Endings in T2
> Heihachi's, Paul's Yoshimitsu's, Both Kings, Jack 2's, Michelles and Rogers
> ...



How are all the endings in t1 canon when it has people like yoshi and king giving money they wouldnt have?


----------



## Esura (Oct 16, 2011)

Jin's ending in Tekken 6 isn't canonical, Lars' and Alisa's Scenario Campaign is.


----------



## Nathan Copeland (Oct 20, 2011)

cnorwood said:


> How are all the endings in t1 canon when it has people like yoshi and king giving money they wouldnt have?



Yoshi Stole All Of Ganryu's Money 

and you have King's Tekken 2 ending confuses with his T1 ending

he just dances wioth the kids i his T1 ending


----------



## Nathan Copeland (Oct 20, 2011)

Esura said:


> Jin's ending in Tekken 6 isn't canonical, Lars' and Alisa's Scenario Campaign is.



Yeah i know i was just joking becaus e hey jin's ending are always canon 


also i remember when me and my friends were going crazy when we seen Bryans T4 Ending

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3QhOKlG-FO4[/YOUTUBE]

Bryan having a new body, man thats crazy


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Oct 20, 2011)

Are they still on Namek? (in production)


----------



## Nathan Copeland (Oct 20, 2011)

^^ I thought they were just focased on TTT2 and Tekken X Street Fighter


----------



## cnorwood (Oct 20, 2011)

i knew i shouldve moved to socal, super arcade might get one of the only ttt2 machines


----------



## Nathan Copeland (Oct 22, 2011)

i seriously hope they change it in tekken 7

some characters need to go 


Cough*alisa* Cough


----------



## NeoKurama (Oct 23, 2011)

What was discussed?


----------



## Laxus (Oct 23, 2011)




----------



## CosmicCastaway (Oct 23, 2011)

Nathan Copeland said:


> i seriously hope they change it in tekken 7
> 
> some characters need to go
> 
> ...


There are characters that have actually worn out their time in the series, unlike Alisa, who's brand new.  Despite my general dislike of the character, getting rid of her would just be a waste.


----------



## Esura (Oct 23, 2011)

They need to get rid of either Eddie or Christie. No point in having both.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Oct 23, 2011)

that's why they are trying to split the moveset between them  in T4 you could basically call christie a female version of tiger. clone characters have always been a problem with namco's games, both tekken and SC


----------



## Nathan Copeland (Oct 23, 2011)

Characters To get Rid of


Christie (No Point, Granpaws Dead Now)

Wang Should of just let him be killed by Ogre

Baek Same Thing

Bruce This Fucker Straight Came Back From The Dead . . . TWICE! 
Died in Plane and attacke dby ogre . . .wtf !!!!

Kazuya (sadly with the way they are treating him, i would have prefered him to stay dead)

Armour King. . . 


welll basically all the T5 characters they brung back from the dead


thats why i sadi T5 Fucked Everything up with the story


----------



## Nathan Copeland (Oct 26, 2011)

bitch bump this shit


----------



## Nathan Copeland (Nov 2, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xasu23uFpHE&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Helix (Nov 2, 2011)

Bump to post more themes


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Nov 2, 2011)

I have no idea why you're surprised, Helix.  

However, I will post this.


----------



## Laxus (Nov 2, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]33L7FWL36qA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## NeoKurama (Nov 3, 2011)

Can't believe it died.


----------



## Nathan Copeland (Nov 6, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9ZrEqDi7TMs[/YOUTUBE]


does this sound familiar???


----------



## Esura (Nov 6, 2011)

Holy shit they stole the Tekken 3 character select theme!


----------



## NeoKurama (Nov 6, 2011)

Holy fuck, I never noticed.


----------



## Laxus (Nov 6, 2011)

Speaking of OSTs, TTT2's one will be released in Japan at the 17th I think.


----------



## NeoKurama (Nov 6, 2011)

My money is ready.


----------



## Laxus (Nov 6, 2011)

MY BODY IS READY


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Nov 6, 2011)

Tekken 3 is the best I ever played.


----------



## NeoKurama (Nov 6, 2011)

See? Told everyone T3 was the best created.


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Nov 6, 2011)

Nope.avi

Now then, we all gonna talk about the most relevant (and best) game, or just spam themes and rant about 20 year old games?


----------



## NeoKurama (Nov 6, 2011)

Discuss T3 in this bad boy.


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Nov 6, 2011)

Tekken 3 came out 11 years ago.


----------



## NeoKurama (Nov 6, 2011)

Had the best characters, theme, & TF mode. Seriously, I miss it. 

First time playing TF, I didn't know what the hell I was doing.


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Nov 7, 2011)




----------



## cnorwood (Nov 7, 2011)

tekken tag and tekken 5>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>tekken 3


----------



## Esura (Nov 7, 2011)

Yous a good NF newbie.


----------



## NeoKurama (Nov 8, 2011)

Woah, where that pic come from?


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Nov 8, 2011)

Not Tekken 3, that's for sure.


----------



## Esura (Nov 8, 2011)

That looks like Tekken 4 if I'm not mistaken.

Lee isn't in 3.


----------



## NeoKurama (Nov 8, 2011)

Probably 2.


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Nov 8, 2011)

That looks like Julia though, not Michelle.


----------



## Nathan Copeland (Nov 8, 2011)

It's Tekken 2.5


----------



## Inuhanyou (Nov 8, 2011)

Its 5, that's the edge of the poolside stage, and its a mod so that the characters are placed in specific areas


----------



## shahrooz (Nov 9, 2011)

anybody know of any footage ttt hd has been released?, i wanna get hybrid, but i want to see if they properly ported and upscaled the game


----------



## NeoKurama (Nov 9, 2011)

A Tekken 2.5?


----------



## Keollyn (Nov 11, 2011)

I've not seen a good Jaycee video yet. Everyone I see, the person either doesn't have a clue how to play her, or they keep her untagged for most of the fight.

I want to see the girl in action! I must prepare my strategiezeses.


----------



## Laxus (Nov 17, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]KYHNPd4iBO8[/YOUTUBE]

I think the OST was released today. It should be a matter of time now 


Prologue should come soon too.


EDIT: 

That's for America. UK doesn't get it? 



Oh wait I found it


----------



## Fireball (Nov 17, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ArjQMhyEDJA&list=PLF81D2416BDF9F2BA&index=1&feature=plpp_video[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OChAyd8esIc&list=PLF81D2416BDF9F2BA&index=3&feature=plpp_video[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6w5DoqpN5QI&list=PLF81D2416BDF9F2BA&index=8&feature=plpp_video[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GZ3r_TJf_gY&list=PLF81D2416BDF9F2BA&index=19&feature=plpp_video[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Laxus (Nov 17, 2011)

Awesome. Good find Fireball.


----------



## cnorwood (Nov 17, 2011)

damnit that bastard aris already has hybrid


----------



## NeoKurama (Nov 17, 2011)

Swagg.


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Nov 17, 2011)




----------



## NeoKurama (Nov 17, 2011)

Was that Kazuya vs Kazuya?


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Nov 17, 2011)

NeoKurama said:


> Was that Kazuya blowing Kazuya?


Fixed for truth.


----------



## Laxus (Nov 17, 2011)

What is this faggotry doing in the Tekken thread.


----------



## NeoKurama (Nov 17, 2011)

I'm now noticing.


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Nov 17, 2011)

Laxus said:


> What is this faggotry doing in the Tekken thread.


Well Laxus, I posted match videos and no one commented.  So I decided to post some lulzy stuff.


----------



## NeoKurama (Nov 17, 2011)

Hey, it worked.  

Just no mail homo shit.


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Nov 17, 2011)

This work?


----------



## NeoKurama (Nov 17, 2011)

NinaXChristie type shit.


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Nov 17, 2011)

Naw yo, that's gay.  If I post anything, it'll be lulzy stuff and match videos.


----------



## cnorwood (Nov 17, 2011)

i gotta preorder this shit once i get paid tomorrow

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZmwTz9FOwxQ&feature=feedu[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## NeoKurama (Nov 17, 2011)

Fagget.


----------



## Fireball (Nov 17, 2011)

For Laxus with love.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jZ3SKaG-bqU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Fireball (Nov 18, 2011)

Opening of _TEKKEN: Blood Vengeance_

JAP

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UrqELim_SJg&feature=channel_video_title[/YOUTUBE]


ENG

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CkLiITU1kQ0&feature=channel_video_title[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Laxus (Nov 18, 2011)

Fireball said:


> For Laxus with love.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jZ3SKaG-bqU[/YOUTUBE]


This is glorious.

_You must spread reputation before giving it to Fireball again._


CosmicCastaway said:


> Well Laxus, I posted match videos and no one commented.  So I decided to post some lulzy stuff.


Being ignored is no reason to post faggotry.


CosmicCastaway said:


> Naw yo, that's gay.  If I post anything, it'll be *pictures of men*


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Nov 18, 2011)

Laxus said:


> Being ignored is no reason to post faggotry.


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q7CyX_3DOw4[/YOUTUBE]

Happy?


----------



## NeoKurama (Nov 18, 2011)

Awesome trailer. TBV release date?


----------



## Keollyn (Nov 22, 2011)

Julia can grab from a combo now? And she can also grab characters in the air?

They just broke the game for me and Julia


----------



## Helix (Nov 22, 2011)

Why can't this come out on consoles already...


----------



## NeoKurama (Nov 22, 2011)

I know right.


----------



## cnorwood (Nov 22, 2011)

well at least tekken hybrid comes out today.................too bad no law tho


----------



## NeoKurama (Nov 22, 2011)

Now that, I can't wait to see.


----------



## Helix (Nov 24, 2011)

Got my hands on Tekken Hybrid. The movie isn't woefully bad, it didn't make me feel like I wasted 2 hours of my life. It was nice eye-candy. 

TTT HD looks great. Namco did a good job in giving it the HD treatment. Some people say the game hasn't aged well, but the visuals are still nice. 

TTT2 is a decent demo. To top it off of being only 4 characters, you can't even change your costume. I was hoping it would at least include 2P offline VS Battle. 

I guess I am going to be a Ling Xiaoyu and Devil Jin master once TTT2 finally releases.


----------



## cnorwood (Nov 24, 2011)

Helix said:


> Got my hands on Tekken Hybrid. The movie isn't woefully bad, it didn't make me feel like I wasted 2 hours of my life. It was nice eye-candy.


me too, man that kaz, heihachi, jin fight was too good, Heihachi was whoopin ass like it was his job, the rest was meh



> TTT HD looks great. Namco did a good job in giving it the HD treatment. Some people say the game hasn't aged well, but the visuals are still nice.


i thought it didnt age well too, until i started playing, the mishimas are cheap bastards, but the nostalgia and tag was so much fun.



> TTT2 is a decent demo. To top it off of being only 4 characters, you can't even change your costume. I was hoping it would at least include 2P offline VS Battle.


no 2p offline? i didnt even try that yet, that sucks, and of course the blood vengance costumes suck and you have to play as the gay version of kazuya and jin, can you even change into regular kazuya (idk how to do it) but graphically this game is insane, and the tag system is better than ever, i cant wait to play w/law/bryan combo. that tag assist makes me jizz everytime i do it

I guess I am going to be a Ling Xiaoyu and Devil Jin master once TTT2 finally releases.[/QUOTE]


----------



## Inuhanyou (Nov 24, 2011)

i already main ling so playing as her should not be too bad, i'll be picking up my hybrid copy soon


----------



## cnorwood (Nov 24, 2011)

Inuhanyou said:


> i already main ling so playing as her should not be too bad, i'll be picking up my hybrid copy soon



but this is tekken TAG 2, unless your other main is kazuya devil jin or alisa. youre pretty much playing tekken 6+test out the new tag system.  luckily 2 of my mains are devil jin and kazuya so its not a total waste, but they have new moves and no command list so its kind of hard to do everything


----------



## Inuhanyou (Nov 24, 2011)

i aint so bad with kazuya , i used to be good with jin but psh....

Also, i wanna see the movie, although i haven't been hearing all good things, even from fans. That's a shame because i've always wanted Xiao to have a bigger part in the storyline. If the film gets a bad reception, it may make get namco to think having her out there was a mistake


----------



## NeoKurama (Nov 24, 2011)

Stop spoiling!


----------



## cnorwood (Nov 24, 2011)

Inuhanyou said:


> i aint so bad with kazuya , i used to be good with jin but psh....
> 
> Also, i wanna see the movie, although i haven't been hearing all good things, even from fans. That's a shame because i've always wanted Xiao to have a bigger part in the storyline. If the film gets a bad reception, it may make get namco to think having her out there was a mistake



if you like things like extremely  pretty graphics and amazing fightscenes then this movie is for you. if you like things like plot, then sorry


----------



## NeoKurama (Nov 24, 2011)

What would you rate the movie?


----------



## Esura (Nov 24, 2011)

Is Hybrid worth a purchase? 

Well, I guess it is if I want to watch Blood Vengeance...the only way to watch it legit.


----------



## cnorwood (Nov 25, 2011)

NeoKurama said:


> What would you rate the movie?


I'd Give it a 5, the plot is rushed and is basically retarded. its like they expect us to know stuff about this story. FYI this story has to be in an alternate universe because it just makes no sense, +the new devil forms. 
the abridged plot of the movie is like

*Spoiler*: __ 



-Cool fight btw anna and nina
-out of all the candidates for some reason they pick xiao to be a spy
-xiao kind of meets alisa
-xiao meets this emo (the guy she is supposed to spy on)
-xiao and alisa fall in love with the emo
-the emo gets "kidnapped"
-since the emo is gone alisas programing makes her fight xiao (pretty cool fight)
-alisa overides her programing and now they are freinds
-alisa and xiao search for the emo
-figures that the emo's kidnapping was fake just so jin can have kaz and heihachi under the same roof. mishima cop was tracking alis, g corp was tracking xiao. 
-Kazuya heihachi and Jin have the best fight sequence ive seen (and heihachi whoops ass like no ones business)
-jin gets shounen resolve powerup and beats heihachi
-some useless devil shit and some "i was only using 2% of my power" from devil jin to devil kazuya.
-Devil jin vs giant monster mokujin heihachi
-the mokujins who have only been refrenced one time in the movie, are moved by alisa, xiao, and pandas relationship. despite for only seeing the trio for like 15 seconds. 
-alisa rocket punches the real heihachi in the monster
-devil jin destroys the monster
-For some reason jin thinks that xiao hates her and one day will try to kill him, then he flies away


 


Esura said:


> Is Hybrid worth a purchase?
> 
> Well, I guess it is if I want to watch Blood Vengeance...the only way to watch it legit.


to be honest its not, id rather just buy tekken tag hd/ttt2 demo alone for 20 dollars,but if you like tekken tag 1 i think you would like the purchase, you seem like you would like the movie


----------



## Kishido (Nov 25, 2011)

Yeah a standalone TTT HD for less would be a must buy... But this hybrid shit is not needed


----------



## NeoKurama (Nov 25, 2011)

I may say otherwise.


----------



## Farschad P The Perser (Nov 28, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 



After the Movie its pretty much confirmed that Jin and his devil form are the strongest of the three.


----------



## Esura (Nov 28, 2011)

I got Hybrid and....its cool for 40.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Nov 29, 2011)

Farschad P The Perser said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> After the Movie its pretty much confirmed that Jin and his devil form are the strongest of the three.



Its not confirmed with this movie...because it was already confirmed  Jin managed to beat the shit out of Kazuya AND Heihachi one after another before ever going into Devil form, while exhausted from being drugged and chained to a wall in T4, he had Heihachi begging for his life and WOULD have killed him for good had he not seen Jun in his mind at the last second  Hell it was the opening scene to T5!

I think that Jin is unarguably the strongest out of all the characters in the series.


*Spoiler*: __ 



which makes jin's plea for Xiaoyu to save/defeat him at the end of the movie just as strange as it was expected. We have another Kazuya/Jun plot thread here


----------



## cnorwood (Nov 29, 2011)

umm the movie is non canon to the games...........


----------



## Esura (Nov 29, 2011)

Jin being the strongest is a fact. The movie just had to make Heihachi look badass for a bit by beating up on Kazuya and Jin before Jin goes Bruce Lee/Ape Shit on him.

When was it confirmed that the movie is non canon? Thats dumb as fuck if so considering this is supposed to actually take place within the games timeline instead of some rewrite bullshit like the anime and live action movie.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Nov 29, 2011)

I don't recall any official source saying the movie was non canon myself


----------



## cnorwood (Nov 29, 2011)

the only reason i can think its non canon is 

-lee is a rich teacher instead of some rich guy relaxing

-Anna didnt know who lee was, even though this is supposed to take place after tekken 5. IIRC she met him in tekken 2, and in anna's tekken 5 story mode anna knew very well who lee was

-the devil form having some sort of complete form, outside of the forms we saw there was never refrenced some sort of complete form of the devil transformation. kazuya kind of had one, but it was shown that absorbing jins devil would make him be able to transform into his original devil state(which he later gained anyway without absorbing jin), and devil jin had an evolved form when he absorbed jinpachi, but it was never stated as a complete form of the devil gene. 

-was alisa rebuilt and then went to lars team?

-IIRC ganryu owns some restaurant, or is a sumo instructior, not some gym teacher at the mishima school

thats all i can think of now


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Nov 29, 2011)

^You're right, it's non-canon. It was Dai Sato's idea of what he envisioned Tekken to be. Which was terrible. I mean, he has an impressive resume, but even good writers fumble at one time or another. Tekken is a simplistic fighting series, and they needed someone that can emphasize that, Sato was not that person.



Inuhanyou said:


> i aint so bad with kazuya , i used to be good with jin but psh....
> 
> Also, i wanna see the movie, although i haven't been hearing all good things, even from fans. That's a shame because i've always wanted Xiao to have a bigger part in the storyline. If the film gets a bad reception, it may make get namco to think having her out there was a mistake



That movie sucked. You could even tell the creator was having regrets about the guy in charge of it when he was interviewing him.


----------



## Esura (Nov 29, 2011)

Seto Kaiba said:


> *That movie sucked.* You could even tell the creator was having regrets about the guy in charge of it when he was interviewing him.



Still better than the live action movie and the anime. So they are only improving, unlike Capcom with SF.


----------



## Fireball (Nov 29, 2011)

My review of _Blood Vengeance_.



EXCELLENT!


----------



## Inuhanyou (Nov 29, 2011)

Seto Kaiba said:


> That movie sucked. You could even tell the creator was having regrets about the guy in charge of it when he was interviewing him.



Yeah?  that's too bad i guess.

From what i've been reading into the limited edition illustration book of Tekken Hybrid(got the limited edition today), Harada initially went in with an actual canon story in order to tie up the tekken story's confusing element, but apparently it got rejected by the people funding the project which apparently wasn't namco bandai


----------



## NeoKurama (Nov 30, 2011)

Excellent sets'.


----------



## Nathan Copeland (Dec 11, 2011)

jin was swimmimg in kazuya's nutsack in tekken 2 lol

i wonder what kazuya and jun were like doing it oh yeah i remember the real t5 intro

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kJCFGdRI-gA[/YOUTUBE]

at 1:47


----------



## NeoKurama (Dec 27, 2011)

Anybody else get Tekken Hybrid?


----------



## Kishido (Dec 27, 2011)

NeoKurama said:


> Anybody else get Tekken Hybrid?



It's shit

The movie is shit
The demo becomes boring after 20 minutes
TTT "HD" is everything... but not HD


----------



## Helix (Dec 27, 2011)

^Boring if you don't like learning the tricks you can do with the tag system and practicing with characters you don't like.

And TTT is as HD as there is any other remastered PS2 game, so I don't know what you mean there.


----------



## cnorwood (Dec 27, 2011)

the demo is boring if you arent good at tekken. the new tag system itself is exciting even if i dont main any of those characters. and how is ttthd not hd?


----------



## Jon Snow (Dec 27, 2011)

Do you guys know who Luna is? Apparently a bigshot at Tekken


----------



## Laxus (Dec 27, 2011)

That reminds me I still need to watch that movie.


----------



## cnorwood (Dec 27, 2011)

the only good thing about the movie is how bad heihachi whoops jin and kazuyas ass at the same time


----------



## NeoKurama (Dec 28, 2011)

I still hanven't watched the film either. All I did was unwrap it for christmas.


----------



## Fireball (Dec 30, 2011)

Here is something for the pairingfags amoung you.



> *TTT2 Allegiance Chart*
> 
> Paul
> Likes (+1): Law, Bryan, Kazuya, Steve
> ...



Poor Ogre. No one loves him =/


----------



## NeoKurama (Dec 30, 2011)

That's a long ass list. 

Btw, is TTT story mode on Tekken Hybrid?


----------



## Laxus (Dec 30, 2011)

I think it's just a little demo.


----------



## cnorwood (Dec 30, 2011)

wait do those +1s do anything


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Dec 30, 2011)

[





> Nina
> Likes (+1): Jin, Eddy
> *Dislikes (-1): Lei, Christie, Steve, Lars*
> Hates (-2): Anna, Ogre



Now that's just mean Nina. You and him seemed semi-okay with each other at the end of Tekken 4. 
Well, you didn't shoot him at least.


----------



## Fireball (Dec 30, 2011)

Jin/Nina is OTP



cnorwood said:


> wait do those +1s do anything



Netsu (rage) activates for your partner faster or slower, depending on the relation your two characters have with each other. E.g. if your team is Jaycee/Ganryu and Jaycee gets hit, Ganryu will get Netsu faster (+1) but in reverse it will take much longer for Jaycee since she hates Ganryu (-2).


----------



## FoxxyKat (Dec 30, 2011)

I thought that CG movie was horrible but 


*Spoiler*: __ 



the fight between Kazuya, Jin, and Heihachi was pretty cool.




That's the only part of the movie that I liked and the movie w/ the real people...Ugh, it sucked and Jin was sooooo ooc.


----------



## NeoKurama (Dec 30, 2011)

It's normal to hate your family in this series.


----------



## Laxus (Dec 31, 2011)

Couple of things that surprise me with that list.

_Jun
Likes (+1): Jin, Kuma, Roger Jr, Asuka, Panda_

I thought she would have liked Kazuya.

_Jin
Likes (+1): Nina
Dislikes (-1): Xiaoyu, Christie, Lee, Jack-6, Anna, Bruce, Raven, *Jun*_

Jin doesn't seem to like his mum now 




Fireball said:


> Poor Ogre. No one loves him =/


Ogre-kun


----------



## NeoKurama (Dec 31, 2011)

I heard he was suppose to hate her, but I didn't believe it.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Dec 31, 2011)

Eh, Jun never liked Kazuya. Maybe she felt bad for him and gave him a one night stand but that's it.


----------



## NeoKurama (Dec 31, 2011)

We were talking about Jin.


----------



## Laxus (Dec 31, 2011)

Jun just couldn't resist Kazuya. 


NeoKurama said:


> I heard he was suppose to hate her, but I didn't believe it.



Wouldn't surprise me now that he's lost the plot. It's weird that he went ballistic when he thought Ogre killed her, now he doesn't like her.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Dec 31, 2011)

Read Laxus' post, NK. He mentioned Jun too.

And Kazuya is fucking ugly.

I don't think there was a good-looking guy in Tekken before 3.

Wait, I forgot Lee.

Why couldnt' she have a baby with him?


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 31, 2011)

Wait, doesn't Jun appear in his ending in 5?

There is no way he hates his sweet mother.


----------



## NeoKurama (Dec 31, 2011)

It was 4. I'm wondering like wtf now.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Dec 31, 2011)

Jin kinda turned into a douche after 4.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Dec 31, 2011)

Saw Blood Vengeance. Was pretty fucking sweet. I lol at people watching this with dub and expecting like a Ghibli movie or something, and then saying "Well that was crap".


----------



## NeoKurama (Dec 31, 2011)

Trying to spark up some hate in the world.


----------



## Laxus (Dec 31, 2011)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> And Kazuya is fucking ugly.



What


Kazuya is the king. He is the number one choice. He walks in and all the girls want some of that. He's in there.


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 31, 2011)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> Jin kinda turned into a douche after 4.



It's in his blood.


----------



## NeoKurama (Dec 31, 2011)

Will Lars be next? 

He doesn't feel like a Mishima.


----------



## Laxus (Dec 31, 2011)

Lars doesn't feel like a character.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Dec 31, 2011)

I'm pretty sure Jin and  Hwoarang have more fangirls than Kazuya. By like, a lot.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Dec 31, 2011)

Hatifnatten said:


> Saw Blood Vengeance. Was pretty fucking sweet. I lol at people watching this with dub and expecting like a Ghibli movie or something, and then saying "Well that was crap".



It wasn't even decently good.



Laxus said:


> What
> 
> 
> Kazuya is the king. He is the number one choice. He walks in and all the girls want some of that. He's in there.



Apparently, according to the official sources, he was considered good-looking in his youth in spite of his evil personality.


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 31, 2011)

I don't know about that.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Dec 31, 2011)

Those eyebrows...

That's the anime though, he didn't look too much different from Jin in TTT, and we all are aware of how popular the latter is.


----------



## NeoKurama (Dec 31, 2011)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> I'm pretty sure Jin and  Hwoarang have more fangirls than Kazuya. By like, a lot.



Xiaou by herself is 10 fangirls. I can't think of any for Hwoarang.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 1, 2012)

that chart is bullshit i say


----------



## Laxus (Jan 1, 2012)

Was watching some videos there. Unknown can do alot of damage 

When she beats you and you're on the continue screen, she walks over and smothers your face with her hand. Surprised she doesn't sit on your face.


----------



## Fireball (Jan 1, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZGdwRKcZDlo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## NeoKurama (Jan 1, 2012)

Why i s this taking so long to be released?


----------



## Hatifnatten (Jan 1, 2012)

Seto Kaiba said:


> It wasn't even decently good.


you don't have even decent taste


----------



## Laxus (Jan 1, 2012)

What the fuck did I just watch.


----------



## Laxus (Jan 1, 2012)

This is basically the movie in a picture.


----------



## Helix (Jan 1, 2012)

Fireball said:


> Here is something for the pairingfags amoung you.
> 
> 
> 
> Poor Ogre. No one loves him =/





> King
> Likes (+1): Jaycee, Marduk, Armor King
> Dislikes (-1):
> *Hates (-2): Ogre*



Ha.... 

ha....

ha....


----------



## Nathan Copeland (Jan 1, 2012)

Helix said:


> Ha....
> 
> ha....
> 
> ha....



 well he did kill the awesome King 1


----------



## NeoKurama (Jan 1, 2012)

I still have a feeling I'm going to enjoy the movie.


----------



## Fireball (Jan 1, 2012)

Laxus said:


> This is basically the movie in a picture.



My sentiments. The three-way fight was great but as soon as the Final Fantasy forms started it went full retard.


----------



## Helix (Jan 1, 2012)

Nathan Copeland said:


> well he did kill the awesome King 1




*Spoiler*: __ 



That's why it's funny.


----------



## Kishido (Jan 2, 2012)

The movie was full of shit only Heihachi rocked the scene... Alone the fucked up devil designs are a shame..: hell Jin even has 2 different forms? WTF this ain't Dragon Ball


----------



## NeoKurama (Feb 3, 2012)

I've been seen the movie, but finally posting about it. 

I don't see why so many people were saying it sucked. I enjoyed it so much I watch it everyday.


----------



## Kishido (Feb 4, 2012)

NeoKurama said:


> I've been seen the movie, but finally posting about it.
> 
> I don't see why so many people were saying it sucked. I enjoyed it so much I watch it everyday.



You have a bad taste and that's it. if not for Heihachi owning the shit out of everyone the movie would be a 0/10... Heihachi gives it 2 points more


----------



## valerian (Feb 4, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]EACSQbazJgo[/YOUTUBE]

Fucking. Awesome.

Shame the music had to ruin the vid.


----------



## NeoKurama (Feb 4, 2012)

KiShiDo said:


> You have a bad taste and that's it. if not for Heihachi owning the shit out of everyone the movie would be a 0/10... Heihachi gives it 2 points more



iI's your opinion vs mines.



valerian said:


> [YOUTUBE]EACSQbazJgo[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Fucking. Awesome.
> 
> Shame the music had to ruin the vid.



I am waiting to get the full game. Jinpachi is playable.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Feb 4, 2012)

Laxus said:


> This is basically the movie in a picture.





Fireball said:


> My sentiments. The three-way fight was great but as soon as the Final Fantasy forms started it went full retard.



I stated earlier, it even seemed Harada had regrets about hiring the head writer. The story was all over the place...It took over 3/4ths of the movie to actually GET to Jin, Kazuya, and Heihachi (the best part until, you know...) and apparently the first decision made was to omit the tournament entirely. A small pet peeve of mine was those perverted upskirt shots when Alisa and Xiaoyu would talk, it just was unnecessary...

It's kinda unfortunate, and I think the Tekken team deserves another shot at this, they just got a writer that again, thinks he could do a better job with the story than those of the ones that made the story.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Feb 4, 2012)

they already had two shots with the animated movie and this one. and if we take the hollywood film into account that's 3


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Feb 4, 2012)

liveactionmoviewhatareyoutalkingabout


----------



## Bender (Feb 4, 2012)

Eh, I think the Tekken Blood Vengeance movie was decent.

Jin and Kazuya's Devil forms looked whack though.


----------



## NeoKurama (Feb 4, 2012)

They were alright. Though I enjoyed the originals more.


----------



## Laxus (Feb 4, 2012)

My favourite part was when Kazuya solos.


----------



## NeoKurama (Feb 4, 2012)

You mean Hei?


----------



## Bender (Feb 4, 2012)

NeoKurama said:


> They were alright. Though I enjoyed the originals more.



You mean Tekken: the motion picture? That movie was somewhat mediocre.


----------



## NeoKurama (Feb 4, 2012)

Oh, hell no. I was talking about the original looks for Devil Jin, & Devil Kazuya.


----------



## Bender (Feb 4, 2012)

NeoKurama said:


> Oh, hell no. I was talking about the original looks for Devil Jin, & Devil Kazuya.



Ah, I see. Yeah the original looks were way more kick-ass for Jin and Kazuya.


----------



## Laxus (Apr 21, 2012)

I seen the 3DS Tekken game at a shop today, has anyone played it?


----------



## Inuhanyou (Apr 21, 2012)

Yep, its very stripped down in terms of modes. Basically T6 very lite  only play it if you want the barebones tekken fighting on the go, in which case i could recommend you to the cheaper psp versions


----------



## NeoKurama (Apr 22, 2012)

Haven't gotten the chance.


----------



## DestinyDestroyer (May 18, 2012)

I knew they would include the old bosses and missing fan favourites. I am definetly getting TTT2.

Just curious, any news on TKxSF, aside from the offical Character poll in facebook?


----------



## Yulwei (May 18, 2012)

That game won't be coming our way any time within the next 2 years if I'm any judge and even that seems optimistic


----------



## Laxus (May 18, 2012)

If I ever get that 3DS game I'll get my code posted so we can play online.


----------

